# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Ηράκλειον [Heraklion, Leicestershire]

## xara

8 Δεκεμβρίου 1966.   

      Μία από τις μεγαλύτερες τραγωδίες  των μεταπολεμικών ετών που είδαν οι ελληνικές θάλασσες εκτυλίχτηκε στα ανοιχτά του Αιγαίου, κοντά στη βραχονησίδα Φαλκονέρα, για να βυθίσει στην οδύνη τα Χανιά, αλλά  και όλη την  Ελλάδα, που θρήνησαν το χαμό   των  εκατοντάδων  ανθρώπων.    
      Διακόσιοι σαράντα επτά άνθρωποι χάθηκαν στην παγωμένη θάλασσα, ενώ μόλις 47 ανασύρθηκαν ζωντανοί.  

     Ανάμεσα  σ αυτούς που χάθηκαν και η  φοιτήτρια Αλκηστις Αγοραστάκη, που έσωσε   πολλούς, αλλά  η  ίδια,  τελικά , πνίγηκε.

     Tο πλοίο του Τυπάλδου «Ηράκλειον»   απέπλευσε  στις 7,20 μ.μ. της 8ης Δεκεμβρίου 1966 από το λιμάνι της Σούδας με προορισμό τον Πειραιά.  
      Στη βραχονησίδα Φαλκονέρα, στο μέσο περίπου της διαδρομής από τη Σούδα προς τον Πειραιά, στα όρια του Κρητικού με το Μυρτώο Πέλαγος, η σφοδρή θαλασσοταραχή αρχίζει να προμηνύει την καταστροφή. Το "Ηράκλειο" κλυδωνίζεται πλέον επικίνδυνα. Ενα μεγάλο  φορτηγό ψυγείο προσκρούει με δύναμη στα πλαϊνά του πλοίου, καθώς έχει τοποθετηθεί εγκάρσια στο γκαράζ, και χωρίς - όπως κατέθεσαν εκ των υστέρων και μέλη του πληρώματος - να έχουν ληφθεί όλα τα ενδεδειγμένα μέτρα για την ασφαλή πρόσδεσή του. 

     Στις 2 τα ξημερώματα το φορτηγό ψυγείο από τους κλυδωνισμούς σπάει σαν καταπέλτης τη δεξιά από τις δύο πόρτες οχημάτων του πλοίου, προκαλώντας ρήγμα 17 τ.μ. Η εισροή των υδάτων είναι συνεχής. Τα λεπτά κυλούσαν και οι μανούβρες του καπετάνιου δεν έφερναν αποτέλεσμα - σύμφωνα πάντα με τις καταθέσεις όσων μελών του πληρώματος διασώθηκαν - κι έτσι το πλοίο οδηγήθηκε γρηγορότερα στη βύθιση.      Τέσσερα σήματα κινδύνου από τον ασυρματιστή του πλοίου έφτασαν στον παράκτιο σταθμό της Βάρης...

Σύμφωνα με τον αρχιλογιστή του Τυπάλδου (τον οποίο γνωρίζω και ο οποίος εκανε λογιστής στο ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ, πριν το δυστύχημα), το καράβι εφυγε απο το Ηράκλειο με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση, γιατι περιμένανε το μοιραίο φορτηγό...

----------


## xara

Εκ παραδρομής εγραψα πως εφυγε απο Ηράκλειο. Απο Χανια εφυγε.

Το σκαρί που μετονομάστηκε σε ΗPAKΛEION γεννήθηκε Δεκέμβρη και πέθανε Δεκέμβρη. Μεταξύ του 1949 και του 1966 μεσολαβούν 17 χρόνια. Τόσα έζησε. Ναυπηγήθηκε στα σκωτικά ναυπηγεία Fairfield. Ονομάστηκε LEICESTERSHIRE. Ανήκε στην αγγλικών συμφερόντων Bibby Lines και αγοράστηκε από την Ατμοπλοΐα Αιγαίου Αδελφών Σ. Τυπάλδου το 1964, αρχές 1965. Μέσα σε διάστημα ελάχιστων μηνών έγιναν οι απαραίτητες μετατροπές (γκαράζ, χώροι υποδοχής, πλαϊνές μπουκαπόρτες κ.ά.) και από φορτηγό/ποστάλι έγινε επιβατηγό/οχηματαγωγό. Η συνολική δαπάνη μετασκευής έφθασε το ποσό των 15.422.850 δραχμών και στα χαρτιά του είχε τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά: Μήκος 498’-0’, πλάτος 60’-4’’, ταχύτης 17 μίλια μονέλικο, τόνοι GROSS 8.922, στεγανά διαμερίσματα κάτω από το κύριο κατάστρωμα 11. Μεταφορική ικανότητα επιβατών (χειμώνα) 626. Οχήματα 35 –μέσο φορτίο 10 τόνοι. Στοιβασία οχημάτων –μη υπάρχοντος διεθνούς κανονισμού– κατά τη ναυτική εμπειρία του πλοίαρχου. Και στο τέλος προσετέθη: Tελευταίο survey 29/6/1966. 
Τον Ιούνιο του 1965 πρωτάρχισε στη γραμμή: Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο και Πειραιάς-Χανιά. Από την αρχή σχεδόν παρουσιάστηκαν πολλά παράξενα σημάδια. Προμηνύματα που κανείς δεν πήρε στα σοβαρά και που αποδίδονταν στις συμπτώσεις –πήρε κλίση στη Σούδα, συγκρούστηκε με το ΦAIΣTOΣ στον Πειραιά, πέθανε ο πλοίαρχός του Σαρρής από έμφραγμα στα ανοιχτά της Φαλκονέρας. 
Πηγή:http://www.efoplistis.gr/article.php?fk_issue_id=141&page=82

----------


## triad

ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ.ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΔΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ, ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΤΑΤΟΠΙΣΤΙΚΟ  ΡΕΠΟΡΤΑΖ ΜΕ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΗ ΦΑΛΚΟΝΕΡΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΣΕΖΟΝ ΣΤΗ"ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ"

----------


## xara

Δεν ειδα αυτη την εκπομπή. Αντίθετα ειδα 2 φορες  την εκπομπή για το ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ.

----------


## triad

Το χα πετύχει, αλλά δεν άντεξα μέχρι το τέλος.Πολύ καλή έρευνα για να μαθαίνουμε οι νεότεροι που τα χουμε αόύσει από αφηγήσεις δικών μας ή από τραγούδια

----------


## vassilisman

Exo akousei pow vouliaxe dioti itan poly psilo kai elaxista platy. Episis den eixe pistopoiitika eustatheias gia klisi .

----------


## xara

Μερικές ακόμα πληροφορίες και φωτο του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ

Επρόκειτο για το Φ/Γ «LEICESTERSHIRE (2)» της BIBBYE LINE και ναυπηγήθηκε το 1949 στα ναυπηγεία Fairfield Shipbuilding & Engineering Co. στο Govan , μαζί με το αδελφό του «WARWICKSHIRE (2)» (1948. Το 1965 (16 ετών) πουλήθηκαν και τα δύο στην εταιρεία των αδελφών Τυπάλδου (Typaldos Lines), μετασκευάσθηκαν σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ και μετονομάσθηκαν το μεν πρώτο σε «ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ / HERAKLION» και το δεύτερο σε «ΧΑΝΙΑ / HANIA / CHANEA»
Η μετατροπή του πλοίου εκτός των άλλων είχε απαιτήσει την αφαίρεση των υποκαταστρωμάτων και έρματος βάρους 200 τόνων για να γίνει γκαράζ με αποτέλεσμα την ανύψωση τους μέσοκεντρικού βάρους και την μείωση της ευστάθειάς του κάτι που είχε δεν είχε υποπέσει (μάλλον είχε καταπέσει) στην αντίληψη των υπευθύνων.

----------


## xara

Ο τότε λιμενάρχης Χανίων είχε αντιρρήσεις για την είσοδο του φορτηγού στο πλοίο, επειδή το βάρος θα αυξανόταν. Η «συνεννόηση» μεταξύ "υπηρεσιακών παραγόντων" είχε ως αποτέλεσμα οι αντιρρήσεις να αρθούν. Έτσι δόθηκε άδεια απόπλου περίπου στις 7:20 το βράδυ. Το φορτηγό μπαίνει βιαστικά και «παρκάρει» εγκάρσια στον άξονα του πλοίου χωρίς να προσδεθεί και ακριβώς μπροστά στην δεξιά πόρτα εισόδου των οχημάτων.

 Στις 8 το βράδυ φτάνει στο Λιμεναρχείο Χανίων σήμα το οποίο προειδοποιεί για ισχυρούς ανέμους εντάσεως 8 έως 9 Μποφόρ. Το πλοίο συνεχίζει όμως το ταξίδι του μέχρι τις 2 τα ξημερώματα.
Στην βραχονησίδα Φαλκονέρα στα όρια του Κρητικού με το Μυρτώο πέλαγος ο κλυδωνισμός του πλοίου γίνεται έντονος, το φορτηγό λυμένο παλινδρομεί εγκάρσια και συγκρούεται με δύναμη με τα πλευρικά τοιχώματα και την πόρτα εισόδου μέχρι που με ένα δυνατό χτύπημα σπάει την μία από τις δύο πόρτες δημιουργόντας ένα ρήγμα 17τμ. Τα νερά εισβάλουν ορμητικά, το πλοίο προλαβαίνει να εκπέμψει SOS και βυθίζεται μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά σε βάθος 600 με 800 μέτρα. Πολλοί παγιδεύονται στις καμπίνες , μερικές δεκάδες πέφτουν στην θάλασσα.

 Το σήμα κινδύνου κινητοποιεί πολεμικά πλοία που ξεκινούν από την Σούδα και την Σαλαμίνα αλλά φτάνουν αργοπορημένα καθώς η θαλασσοταραχή εμποδίζει την προσσέγγιση στο σημείο του ναυαγίου.
Το πλοίο *"Φαιστός",* που είχε αποπλεύσει από τη Σούδα τα μεσάνυχτα ακολουθώντας την ίδια ρότα, δεν έλαβε ποτέ το σήμα κινδύνου. Ο ασύρματος ήταν χαλασμένος. Το πρωί στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά πλήρωμα και επιβάτες, μαθαίνοντας την είδηση, ξέσπασαν σε λυγμούς. Το πρώτο πλοίο που έφτασε στο σημείο του ναυαγίου ήταν το* "Μίνως".* Στις 10:30 "αντίκρισε" το "μοιραίο" φορτηγό-ψυγείο να επιπλέει στη θάλασσα. Στις 11 περισυνέλεξε τον πρώτο ναυαγό, 12 μίλια βόρεια της Αντιμήλου.
*Χάθηκαν 226 άνθρωποι.*Μόνο 25 περισυλλέχτηκαν και κηδεύτηκαν.

----------


## xara

Το «Ηράκλειον καταποντίζεται ακαριαία με τον πλοίαρχόν του όρθιον εις την γέφυραν»

«2.03 : Ενας ισχυρός κρότος συγκλονίζει το σκάφος»

«2.05 : Ο ασυρματιστής μεταδίδει σήμα SOS»

«2.10 : *ΒΥΘΙΖΟΜΕΘΑ»*

Πηγη: http://padrazo.blogspot.com/2007_04_01_archive.html

----------


## Apostolos

Και μία φώτο απο το τραγικό ναυάγιο που άλλαξε πολλά στα δεδομένα της ακτοπλοϊας....
Έχει κάποιος κάτι άλλο???

Heraklion.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχει βάλει ο xara στοιχεία στο θέμα για τοι ναυάγιο



> Εκ παραδρομής εγραψα πως εφυγε απο Ηράκλειο. Απο Χανια εφυγε.
> 
> Το σκαρί που μετονομάστηκε σε ΗPAKΛEION γεννήθηκε Δεκέμβρη και πέθανε Δεκέμβρη. Μεταξύ του 1949 και του 1966 μεσολαβούν 17 χρόνια. Τόσα έζησε. Ναυπηγήθηκε στα σκωτικά ναυπηγεία Fairfield. Ονομάστηκε LEICESTERSHIRE. Ανήκε στην αγγλικών συμφερόντων Bibby Lines και αγοράστηκε από την Ατμοπλοΐα Αιγαίου Αδελφών Σ. Τυπάλδου το 1964, αρχές 1965. Μέσα σε διάστημα ελάχιστων μηνών έγιναν οι απαραίτητες μετατροπές (γκαράζ, χώροι υποδοχής, πλαϊνές μπουκαπόρτες κ.ά.) και από φορτηγό/ποστάλι έγινε επιβατηγό/οχηματαγωγό. Η συνολική δαπάνη μετασκευής έφθασε το ποσό των 15.422.850 δραχμών και στα χαρτιά του είχε τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά: Μήκος 498’-0’, πλάτος 60’-4’’, ταχύτης 17 μίλια μονέλικο, τόνοι GROSS 8.922, στεγανά διαμερίσματα κάτω από το κύριο κατάστρωμα 11. Μεταφορική ικανότητα επιβατών (χειμώνα) 626. Οχήματα 35 –μέσο φορτίο 10 τόνοι. Στοιβασία οχημάτων –μη υπάρχοντος διεθνούς κανονισμού– κατά τη ναυτική εμπειρία του πλοίαρχου. Και στο τέλος προσετέθη: Tελευταίο survey 29/6/1966. 
> Τον Ιούνιο του 1965 πρωτάρχισε στη γραμμή: Πειραιάς-Ηράκλειο και Πειραιάς-Χανιά. Από την αρχή σχεδόν παρουσιάστηκαν πολλά παράξενα σημάδια. Προμηνύματα που κανείς δεν πήρε στα σοβαρά και που αποδίδονταν στις συμπτώσεις –πήρε κλίση στη Σούδα, συγκρούστηκε με το ΦAIΣTOΣ στον Πειραιά, πέθανε ο πλοίαρχός του Σαρρής από έμφραγμα στα ανοιχτά της Φαλκονέρας. 
> Πηγή:http://www.efoplistis.gr/article.php?fk_issue_id=141&page=82

----------


## jumpman

Δυστηχώς οι φωτογραφίες που έχουν ανέβει για κάποιο λόγο δεν εμφανίζονται.Θα ήθελα και εγώ να δω φωτογραφίες του πλίου.

----------


## mastrokostas

Μετά το ναυάγιο του Ηράκλειο , ο Μπαμπής Τυπάλδος για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα κατέφυγε στο χωριαδακι μου στην νότια Εύβοια . Παιδάκι τότε τον θυμάμαι έναν πολύ ήσυχο και καλό άνθρωπο , όπου κάθε φορά που γυρνούσε από την Αθήνα , μας έφερνε  παιγνίδια τετράδια και διάφορα αλλά δωράκια. Από παλιούς ναυτικούς αργότερα άκουσα ότι ήταν ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους εφοπλιστές στην Ελλάδα .

----------


## Νaval22

τελικά το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ήταν φορτηγό?ξέρει κανείς πως ήταν η διαρύθμιση του,σίγουρα στη μετάσκευή κόπηκαν οι εγκάρσιοι μπουλμέδες,άλλα είχα ακούσε κάποτε ότι διέθετε ενδιάμεσα καταστρώματα τα οποία αφαιρέθηκαν για τη κατασκευή του car deck
Αν πράγματι το πλοίο ανατράπηκε μέσα σε 20 λεπτά όπως αναφέρεται.θεωρητικά τουλαχιστόν έμεινε ευσταθές για αρκετό χρόνο για τα δεδομένα της ζημιάς που είχε πάθει

----------


## Ellinis

΄Ηταν ένα κλασσικό Βρετανικό φορτηγοποστάλι με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς 75 επιβατών. Έκανε τη γραμμή Βρετανία-Βιρμανία για τη Bibby Line.

----------


## Νaval22

Μήπως υπάρχει καμιά φωτογραφία απο παρόμοια πλοία για να πάρουμε μια ιδέα πως ήταν τα φορτηγοποστάλια της εποχής γιατί πραγματι αυτός ο τύπος πλοίου ήταν κυρίαρχος πρίν τη δημιουργία των μικτών ε/γ-ο/γ

----------


## Ellinis

Όλα τα παρακάτω ήταν παρόμοια φορτηγοποστάλια.

Leicestershire (μετέπειτα Ηράκλειον)
Сyclops
Atreus
Port Vindex
Ruahine

----------


## xara

> Δυστηχώς οι φωτογραφίες που έχουν ανέβει για κάποιο λόγο δεν εμφανίζονται.Θα ήθελα και εγώ να δω φωτογραφίες του πλίου.


Πήγαινε στα πρώτα σχόλια και θα βρείς ενα link. Κλίκαρε και θα δεις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## jumpman

Ναι ξέρω για το link, αλλά οι φωτογραφίες του πλοίου σε εκείνο το link δεν εμφανίζονται.

----------


## esperos

Να μια φωτογραφία από το Internet του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ με την προηγούμενη του μορφή.

Leicestershire.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

Α! μάλιστα δυστυχώς τις φωτογραφίες του ship nostalgia δεν μπορώ να τις δώ γιατί δεν έχω γραφτεί
Εσωτερικά πως ήταν η διάταξη ένος τέτοιου πλοίου καταλαβαίνω ότι η υπερκατασκευή ήταν ενδιααίτηση επιβατών,αλλά το hull ήταν χωρισμένο σε αμπάρια?όπως είναι ένα τυπικό bulk carrier?

----------


## esperos

Στέφανε  αυτός  ο  τύπος  πλοίου  είναι  το  λεγόμενο  φορτηγοποστάλι  που  σήμερα  πιά  δεν  συναντιέται.  Όπως  λες  και  εσύ είχε  στην  μέση  το  κομοδέσιο  στην  μέση  το  μηχανοστάσιο  και  πλώρα  πρύμα  τα  αμπάρια  όπου  βλέπεις  και  τις  ανάλογες  μπίγες,  βέβαια  τα  διάφορα  διαμερίσματα  του  χωρίζονταν  από  φρακτές  όπως  και  στα  bulk carriers.

----------


## sea_serenade

Σαν σήμερα πριν απο 42 χρόνια χάθηκε το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ ανοιχτά της Φαλκονέρας. Το είδα στην TV.

----------


## .voyager

Δεν είχαμε δυνατότητα να δούμε περισσότερα στους τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς, μιας και όλοι τους καλύπτουν σχεδόν αποκλειστικά τις εικόνες ντροπής που λαμβάνουν χώρα, όσον αφορά τόσο τη θρασύτατη και προκλητική δολοφονία του μικρού Αλέξη, όσο και την καταδικασταία λεηλασία ιδιωτικής και δημόσιας περιουσίας, υποτίθεται στο όνομα της δολοφονίας αυτής.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

42 χρονια μετα βαζω μια φωτο που ειχα αγορασει το 1998 απο τον κλεισθενη:cry:

film (96).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Eντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία του μοιραίου σκαριού, με τους επιβάτες να ανεβαίνουν απο τις πλευρικές σκάλες.

Με το ανάγλυφο οικόσημο της Bibby Line να ξεχωρίζει ακόμη στην πλώρη του!

----------


## kostas1960

Κατ αρχήν γεια σας,
-Το πρώτο ταξίδι που θυμάμαι , παιδί τεσάρων ή πέντε χρόνων τότε, ήταν μ αυτό το μαύρο σκαρί , το Ηράκλειο που βύθισε στο πένθος τα Χανιά. Το θυμάμαι να σφυρίζει, καθως το έσερνε το ρυμουλκό από την προβλήτα στον Πειραιά. Νομίζω οτι βυθίστηκε την επόμενη χρονιά.
Οι φωτογραφίες από την επιχείρηση διάσωσης που έκανε το Μίνως- ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο έφτασε στη Φαλκονέρα και περισυνέλεξε ναυαγούς είναι συγκλονιστικές. Στο πλοίο επέβαινε φωτογράφος που γυριζε από γαμο στη Ρόδο-αν θμάμαι καλά- και τραβηξε περίπου 40 φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Haddock

Αρκετά ενδιαφέρον *βίντεο* από παλαιότερη εκπομπή για το Ηράκλειο και το Χειμάρα.

----------


## kostas1960

Η φωτογραφία μαλλον από το περιοδικό "εφοπλιστής"

----------


## kostas1960

Και μια φωτογραφία του Θανάση Φωτόπουλου από την επιχείρηση διάσωσης των ναυαγων.

nauagoi.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Tα σωσίβια των μελών του πληρώματος της βάρκας γραφουν ΜΙΝΩΣ, οπότε από αυτό πρέπει να έχει κατέβει και η λέμβος.
Από το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ είχαν προλάβει να κατεβάσουν βάρκες;

----------


## kostas1960

Οχι βέβαια. Ολα έγιναν πολύ γρήγορα. Σύμφωνα με μαρτυρίες, πολλοί παγιδεύτηκαν στις καμπίνες.

----------


## kapas

αυτο το ναυαγιο, αν δεν κανω λαθος, ηταν και ο λογος της δημιουργιας μιας ναυτιλιακης εταιριας, της οποιας κυρια προτεραιοτητα της ηταν εκτελει ασφαλη ταξιδια προς την κρητη, της Α.Ν.Ε.Κ.  διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος...

----------


## Νaval22

Ναι η κύρια έμπνευση για τη δημιυργία της ΑΝΕΚ προήλθε απο εκεί,μάλιστα ο εμπνεστής που νομίζω λέγεται Αρχοντάκης είχε δηλώσει στον εφοπλιστή πως η σκέψη για τη δημιουργία μιας εταιρείας με συμμετοχή του κρητικού λαού,πέρασε απο το μυαλό κατά τη παρεύρεση του στις κηδείες συγχωριανών του στα Χανιά

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο Χara τα λεει ακριβως οπως ειναι! Πλοιαρχος ηταν ο Εμμ.Βερνικος που χαθηκε μαζι με το πλοιο ο οποιος ηταν για λιγο στο ηρακλειον. Την αλλη μερα ειχε αμεση αναχωρηση για την μεγαλονησο πραγμα που αναγκασε τον πλοιαρχο να μην ελατωση ταχυτητα.Το πλοιο μετασκευαστηκε πολυ γρηγορα, περιπου σε τρεις μηνες,γιατι υπηρχε ανταγωνισμος με τα μεγαθηρια του Κ. Ευθυμιαδη υπολογιστε κατι αγγελικες ,ελλας, κρητη ,σοφ.βενιζελος που επαιρνε λιγα αυτοκινητα, και θα καταλαβεται την πιεση που ειχε η εταιρεια.Παντως με πρωην στελεχος του ευθυμιαδη που ειχα κουβεντα πριν πολλα χρονια μου ελεγε οτι ουσιαστικα δεν υπηρχαν προδιαγραφες γιατι κανεις δεν μπορουσε να σταματησει την φαντασια και ευρηματικοτητα του κ ευθυμιαδη και του επιτελειου του!Καπως ετσι εγινε και η μετασκευη του ηρακλειον που ομως δεν ηταν original και σιγουρα χωρις εμπνευση!

----------


## samichri

> Ο τότε λιμενάρχης Χανίων είχε αντιρρήσεις για την είσοδο του φορτηγού στο πλοίο, επειδή το βάρος θα αυξανόταν. Η «συνεννόηση» μεταξύ "υπηρεσιακών παραγόντων" είχε ως αποτέλεσμα οι αντιρρήσεις να αρθούν. Έτσι δόθηκε άδεια απόπλου περίπου στις 7:20 το βράδυ. Το φορτηγό μπαίνει βιαστικά και «παρκάρει» εγκάρσια στον άξονα του πλοίου χωρίς να προσδεθεί και ακριβώς μπροστά στην δεξιά πόρτα εισόδου των οχημάτων.
> 
>  Στις 8 το βράδυ φτάνει στο Λιμεναρχείο Χανίων σήμα το οποίο προειδοποιεί για ισχυρούς ανέμους εντάσεως 8 έως 9 Μποφόρ. Το πλοίο συνεχίζει όμως το ταξίδι του μέχρι τις 2 τα ξημερώματα.
> Στην βραχονησίδα Φαλκονέρα στα όρια του Κρητικού με το Μυρτώο πέλαγος ο κλυδωνισμός του πλοίου γίνεται έντονος, το φορτηγό λυμένο παλινδρομεί εγκάρσια και συγκρούεται με δύναμη με τα πλευρικά τοιχώματα και την πόρτα εισόδου μέχρι που με ένα δυνατό χτύπημα σπάει την μία από τις δύο πόρτες δημιουργόντας ένα ρήγμα 17τμ. Τα νερά εισβάλουν ορμητικά, το πλοίο προλαβαίνει να εκπέμψει SOS και βυθίζεται μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά σε βάθος 600 με 800 μέτρα. Πολλοί παγιδεύονται στις καμπίνες , μερικές δεκάδες πέφτουν στην θάλασσα.
> 
>  Το σήμα κινδύνου κινητοποιεί πολεμικά πλοία που ξεκινούν από την Σούδα και την Σαλαμίνα αλλά φτάνουν αργοπορημένα καθώς η θαλασσοταραχή εμποδίζει την προσσέγγιση στο σημείο του ναυαγίου.
> Το πλοίο *"Φαιστός",* που είχε αποπλεύσει από τη Σούδα τα μεσάνυχτα ακολουθώντας την ίδια ρότα, δεν έλαβε ποτέ το σήμα κινδύνου. Ο ασύρματος ήταν χαλασμένος. Το πρωί στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά πλήρωμα και επιβάτες, μαθαίνοντας την είδηση, ξέσπασαν σε λυγμούς. Το πρώτο πλοίο που έφτασε στο σημείο του ναυαγίου ήταν το* "Μίνως".* Στις 10:30 "αντίκρισε" το "μοιραίο" φορτηγό-ψυγείο να επιπλέει στη θάλασσα. Στις 11 περισυνέλεξε τον πρώτο ναυαγό, 12 μίλια βόρεια της Αντιμήλου.
> *Χάθηκαν 226 άνθρωποι.*Μόνο 25 περισυλλέχτηκαν και κηδεύτηκαν.


Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι το πολύνεκρο ναυάγιο του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ ήταν η αφορμή να εφαρμοστεί από τις λιμενικές αρχές της χώρας το "απαγορευτικό απόπλου" για τα επιβατηγά πλοία, όταν στα πελάγη έπνεαν άνεμοι με ένταση μεγαλύτερη των 8 μποφόρ.
Πάντως (αν και όταν έγινε το ναυάγιο ήμουν 7 χρονών), θυμάμαι πολύ χαρακτηριστικά την κύρηξη του τριήμερου εθνικού πένθους, με το ραδιόφωνο να παίζει κλασική πένθιμη μουσική. Σημειώνω ότι τότε δεν υπήρχε (ακόμη) τηλεόραση στην Ελλάδα, και τα νέα κυρίως τα μάθαινε ο κόσμος από τις εφημερίδες, με όποια καθυστέρηση σήμαινε αυτό.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματι το απαγορευτικο αποπλου εγινε μετα το ναυαγιο, οπως και το οριο ηλικιας των πλοιων στα 35 χρονια για αποσυρση, και στα 20 χρονια για υψωση της ελληνικης σημαιας για ενταξη στην ακτοπλοια.Το οριο ηλικιας εφαρμοστηκε λιγο αργοτερα νομιζω στις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 70 και τοτε μπορει να ηταν και χρησιμο μην ξεχνατε, το μαριλενα του 1910-1 που ταξιδευε μεχρι το 197κατι το αγγελικα του 1910 που ταξιδευε μεχρι το 1965 και αλλα πολλα τετοια.Ακομη μετα το ναυαγιο απαγορευτηκε η εισοδος στην ακτοπλοια  στα μονοπροπελα πλοια,και αυτο με σχετικη καθυστερση,Θυμηθητε τα πρωην γκαζαδικα του Κ.Ευθυμιαδη η το Κυδων της ανεκ που ταξιδευε μεχρι το 1989, η το μινος μεχρι το 1983.

----------


## cpt babis

δεν κανεις κανενα λαθος

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*The end of our innocence*

This is how I define _Herakleion_ and its tragic loss on December 7, 1966. It remained _a day stigma for the Greek Passenger Lines_, a day that changed the way we were thinking about transporting people, animals, trucks and trailers in big boxes. 

I am truly surprised how little is included in nautilia.gr about the sinking of _Herakleion_. It seems like most of the participants in this Forum are under 45 years of age and have no knowledge, no appreciation of the terrible day, its big loss and the way we changed.... Of course the losses of _Himara_ and _Arntena_ 20 years earlier were equally if not more shocking. But the other two were small, old ships.. _Herakleion_ was one of the gems of the Greek Shipping community, a ship that had been introduced by _Typaldos Lines_ with great pride, a vessel that was going to provide lots of new comforts for the travel to Crete... Just one problem... The poor passengers had not been told that negligence in closing a door and securing a few lorries (trucks) would sealed their fate...

I was at Polytechneion when the _Herakleion_ sinking happened... I remember it with great shock. I remember it as much as I remember the _loss of the TAE plane on Dirfys, Evoia 10 years earlier_ (surprisingly enough, it is almost impossible to find a Web site with _this_ accident; I guess our collective memory lasts 50 years). TAE's accident in 1958 made me never want to go to Evoia again.. As if the mountains of Evoia were truly responsible for the catastrophe... And similarly, since the loss of Herakleion I have never been able to forget this little island called Falconera, as if it was the reason for the loss.

More than any other picture, _the picture of the floating lorry_ that was responsible for the terrible accident, the steel monster that decided to hit the poorly secured side door of _Herakleion_, will remain in my memory. it is the defining moment of my maritime youth, the end of our innocence. As I said in the Typaldos subject on February 6, 2009, 
"I lamented the end of our innocence when Herakleion sank in 1967. Indeed, if you compare the Greek Passenger Lines in 1962 and in 1970 you will see a tremendous change... In 1962 most of our ships (with the exception perhaps of some Nomikos ships) were old and small, rarely more than 2000 tons. By 1970, the first multi-stock holder-based shipping companies had been formed.."

Here is the tragic picture of the lorry floating close to Falconera

Dec 7 1966.jpg

_Herakleion_ newspapers the day after, December 8, 1966. 

Herakleion Dec 8 1966a.jpg

The standard photo of _Herakleion_ 

Heraklion.jpg

And her picture as _Leicestershire_ before she came to the Greek waters...

Leicesterdhire1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This is a rather unusual photograph from the sinking of _Herakleion_. It shows some Athenians reading an early copy of _Mesimvrini_, the sister newspaper of _Kathimerini_, outside of Eleni Vlachou's publishing conglomerate (including _Eikones_ and other publications) on 57 Sokratous Str, Athens.

The picture is from the _Istoriko Leukoma 1966_ (Historical Album of 1966), a special series of 40 albums published by _Kathimerini_ in 1997. All photographs are from originals published in _Kathimerini_. For the non-Greeks in this Forum, _Kathimerini_ was published first by Aggelos Vlachos (late 1910s to early 1950s) and then by his daughter Eleni Vlachou. It was considered the most "serious" Greek newspaper in those days and tried to imitate the _New York Times_ in style and appearance.

Mesimvrini Herakleion.jpg

_Herakleion_ left Chania at 7:30 pm of Wednesday, December 7, 196t, half an hour late and bound for Piraeus with 206 passengers, 70 crew and 17 lorries... She would never make it to its destination...

By 11:00 pm the wind has increased to 7 or 8 beaufort... At 2:06 am of Thursday, December 8, 1966, it sends its first SOS "_Por0meion Herakleion. Autin tin stigmin anirpagi i porta tis dexias pleuras. Thesis ploiou epikindynos_". The details are summarized below.At 2:13 am, the wireless will send the last message "SOS! Por0meion Herakleion SOS vu0izome0a! Stigma 36.52 voreion kai 24.8 anatolikon! SOS vu0izome0a" And then nothing...

The picture is from the _Istoriko Leukoma 1966_ (Historical Album of 1966), a special series of 40 albums published by _Kathimerini_ in 1997. Here you see relatives of the passengers waiting with agony and sadness for news about their loved ones

All photographs are from originals published in _Kathimerini_. For the non-Greeks in this Forum, _Kathimerini_ was published first by Aggelos Vlachos (late 1910s to early 1950s) and then by his daughter Eleni Vlachou. It was considered the most "serious" Greek newspaper in those days and tried to imitate the _New York Times_ in style and appearance.

Herakleion 1966 3.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Νίκο, έχουμε ήδη ανοίξει *νήμα* για το ναυάγιο του Ηράκλειον και υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για το πλοίο. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να ενωθούν τα δύο νήματα. Στην ίδια υποενότητα θα βρείς και τα υπόλοιπα ατυχήματα που συγκλόνισαν την Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα. Επίσης, αν δεν το γνωρίζεις ήδη, το περιοδικό _Life_ έχει δημοσιεύσει αρκετές *φωτογραφίες* που δεν σηκώνουν *πολλά λόγια* από την τραγωδία της Φαλκονέρας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Herakleion_ left Chania at 7:30 pm of Wednesday, December 7, 1966, bound for Piraeus with 206 passengers, 70 crew and 17 lorries... At 2:06 am of Thursday, December 8, 1966, it sends its first SOS. At 2:13 am, the wireless would send the last message.

Here we see the approximate route of the ship along with the island Falconera (some of the survivors were found on Falconera), along with a picture of _Herakleion_.The small ad for the travel agencies was saying "_the unbeatable ferry boat_". Along with _Herakleion's_ sinking, a major shipping family was lost... the _Typaldos_. Within a year, the company did not exist. Notice that teh minister of Maritime Affairs Isidoros Mavridoglou did not resign... And the Union of Greek Shipowners offered 100,000 drachmas for the victims, i.e., 500 drachmas ($166 at that time) per lost passenger. _Life is too cheap in some circles_....

The picture is from the _Istoriko Leukoma 1966_ (Historical Album of 1966), a special series of 40 albums published by _Kathimerini_ in 1997. 

Herakleion 1966 4.jpg

_Herakleion_ left Chania at 7:30 pm of Wednesday, December 7, 1966, bound for Piraeus with 206 passengers, 70 crew and 17 lorries... At 2:06 am of Thursday, December 8, 1966, it sends its first SOS. At 2:13 am, the wireless would send the last message.

Here we see the refrigerator/lorry that (according to many) was responsible for the sinking of Herakleion

The picture is from the _Istoriko Leukoma 1966_ (Historical Album of 1966), a special series of 40 albums published by _Kathimerini_ in 1997.

Herakleion 1966 5.jpg

One more Herakleion photo
Herakleion.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νίκο, έχουμε ήδη ανοίξει *νήμα* για το ναυάγιο του Ηράκλειον και υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για το πλοίο. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να ενωθούν τα δύο νήματα. Στην ίδια υποενότητα θα βρείς και τα υπόλοιπα ατυχήματα που συγκλόνισαν την Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα. Επίσης, αν δεν το γνωρίζεις ήδη, το περιοδικό _Life_ έχει δημοσιεύσει αρκετές *φωτογραφίες* που δεν σηκώνουν *πολλά λόγια* από την τραγωδία της Φαλκονέρας.


Niko, no I had not seen it. But after looking at it, I still believe that my additions will help some people appreciate much better what happened that night. I find the other  *νήμα* a bit too _surgical_, a bit too cold... As for the _Life_ pictures, they are dramatic but I thought that here in nautilia.gr we wanted to have also our own write-ups and comments.

Thanks for your suggestions, though.  N

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Nicholas, you are absolutely right about the shock and the sadness that the sinking of Herkalion brought about all over Greece. I think it was the second worse moment for the Greek society in the 60's after J. F. Kennedy's assassination. I was ten years old in 1966 and I remember vividly the pictures of Kathimerini and the news bulletin at the Cineak theater (under the Rex theater) with a film footage taken from the searching airplanes depicting the floating Bussing fridge-lorry and scenes from the ships unloading at Piraeus survivors and stretchers with bodies on them.

----------


## britanis

;-) i am 0 years old ;-)
why she is sinking?
how many death ?
and why was that the end for typaldos?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ;-) i am 0 years old ;-)
> why she is sinking?
> how many death ?
> and why was that the end for typaldos?


Hi. I believe you are asking because you cannot read all the Greek text, right? I found you something in German from Der Spiegel and I append it here. Itis from 1971 and addresses teh whole question of the Greek accidents in sea back in those days..."
Spiegel 1971.pdf
Anyhow, there were 262 dead in Herakleion.  Also the Typaldos Line was deemed responsible for the sinking and was taken to court (by that time the Greek dictatorship of 1967 had taken over and the Typaldos family was pro-Center). I believe that two of the Typaldos brothers were found liable and sentenced to prison. Within a year from the sinking of Herakleion, most Typaldos ships were idle and sold... That's what I meant about the end of the Typaldos family
As you read the Spiegel article, be careful and mindful. It is written in 1971 and depicts VP St Pattakos as a mindful leader, something that is a huge distortion of the facts as those of us who lived that period know.

----------


## britanis

i search and search and found nothing and you have found this site???????
great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> I search and search and found nothing and you have found this site???????  Great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The only advantage I might have is that we use some powerful search engines here in the University. I can do simultaneous search of several language engines...  N

----------


## britanis

;-)))))))))))))))))))

----------


## MILTIADIS

το πιο τραγικο ναυαγιο στην ιστορια της ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας με πρωταγωνιστη ενα πλοιο που εχαιρε μεγαλης εκτιμησης στα χανια.ο αδερφος του πατερα μου που επεβαινε στο πλοιο την μοιραια νυχτα μου ειχε διηγηθει απειρες φορες το πως διεσωθηκε.καθοτι ηταν οδηγος φορτηγου ειχε ταξιδεψει πολλες φορες με το ηρακλειον και ετσι ηξερε πολυ καλα τα κατατοπια-σε αντιθεση με αρκετους αλλους επιβατες που εγκλωβιστηκαν εντος του πλοιου κ βρηκαν φριχτο θανατο-την ωρα του ατυχηματος λοιπον βρισκοταν στην καμπινα του,ενω εξω ειχε γυρω στα 8-9 μποφωρ αερα.ξαφνικα ακουγεται ενα δυνατος θορυβος προερχομενος απο το γκαραζ.πηγε αμεσως στο σαλονι του πλοιου οπου ενημερωσαν τους επιβατες για το τι ειχε γινει και τους εδωσαν εντολη να πανε στ καταστρωμα.ο θειος μου ωστοσο μαζι με δυο φιλους του δεν ακολουθησαν αυτην την εντολη. κατευθυνθηκαν σε καποιο σημειο απ οπου μου ειχε πει οτι υπηρχε μια πορτα η οποια σε εβγαζε απ ευθειας στο γκαραζ.επροκειτο για μια πορτα που την χρησιμοποιουσε μονο το πληρωμα και ηταν παντα κληδωμενη.αφου την εσπασαν μπηκαν στο γκαραζ που ειχε αρχισει ηδη να μπαζει νερα και απο εκει βγηκαν εξω.ολα αυτα συνεβησαν μεσα σε ελαχιστα λεπτα μετα το ατυχημα την ωρα που εντος του πλοιου επικρατουσε πανικος.μετα που βγηκαν εξω πιαστηκαν απο ενα παγκακι και καταφεραν να απομακρυνθουν μεσα στα κυματα και τα παγωμενα νερα.τελικα για να μην μακρυγορω περισυνελεγησαν στις 12 το μεσημερι της επομενης απο ενα αρματαγωγο του πολεμικου ναυτικου-μου ειχε πει το ονομα του αλλα δυστυχως δν το θυμαμαι-ανοιχτα της μηλου μετα απο 13ωρες παραμονης στην παγωμενη θαλασσα!αυτη ηταν η ιστορια που βιωσε ο θειος μου και την οποια θεωρησα χρησιμο να σας την παραθεσω.ευχαριστω

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The story of your uncle is very touching. Thank you for sharing. Along with the Navy there were _Chania_ and a Finnish ship, _Nounaha_, that picked up the survivors.

Herakleion 1.pdf

----------


## MILTIADIS

> The story of your uncle is very touching. Thank you for sharing. Along with the Navy there were _Chania_ and a Finnish ship, _Nounaha_, that picked up the survivors.
> 
> Herakleion 1.pdf


 I remembered that the name of the navy ship was "syros".

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> I remembered that the name of the navy ship was "syros".


Here is Syros from http://www.history.navy.mil/photos/s...h-sz/syros.htm
Syros.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και τη έγραφε η ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ για την τραγωδία...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πλοίο που μετασκευάζεται στο *Πέραμα το 1965.*
Πλοίο με πλαϊνό καταπέλτη.

Μια πρώτη σκέψη είναι ότι *μπορεί να είναι το "Ηράκλειον".*
Αν δεν είναι , παρακαλώ, να μεταφερθεί στη σωστή θέση.

Το πλοίο, δυστυχώς, δεν φαίνεται ολόκληρο.

Τα παρακάτω πλάνα προέρχονται από την ταινία *"Περιφρόνα με γλυκειά μου"* του *Απόστολου Τεγόπουλου* με πρωταγωνιστές τον *Νίκο Ξανθόπουλο και τη Μάρθα Βούρτση.*

Την ταινία την υπέδειξε ο καλό φίλος *Haddok.*
Η σκέψη ότι το πλοίο μπορεί να είναι το "Ηράκλειον" ανήκει στον *Ellinis.
* 
Παρακαλώ πείτε μας τη γνώμη σας.

Ορισμένα στοιχεία για την ταινία από τον δικτυακό τόπο 
http://homepage.mac.com/anthonysigal...37/page37.html

Η ταινία έχει και άλλους κρυμένους θησαυρούς, τους οποίους θα ανεβάσουμε σταδιακά (ανάμεσά τους κάποια πλοία του Χανδρή, μία παντόφλα και αρκετά ακόμα.
*Σκηνοθεσία:*         Τεγόπουλος Απόστολος
*Σενάριο:*         Ολύμπιος, Γιώργος         
*Παραγωγή:* Κλακ         Φιλμ         

*Πρωταγωνιστούν:* Νίκος Ξανθόπουλος, Μάρθα Βούρτση, Κώστας Κακκαβάς, Παντελής Ζερβός, Κώστας Καζάκος, Ελένη Ζαφειρίου, Βασιλάκης Καΐλας, Γιώργος Βελέντζας.

*Υπόθεση:*          Ο Νώντας έχει μεγαλώσει στο λιμάνι, μόνος και ορφανός. Θα         γνωρίσει την όμορφη Φωτούλα και θα την ερωτευθεί, αλλά δεν         θα τολμήσει να πει σε κανέναν για τον έρωτά του, γιατί         είναι πάμφτωχος και γιατί η Φωτούλα είναι αρραβωνιασμένη με         τον Βαγγέλη. Στον μόνο που θα μιλήσει είναι ο         γέρο-μπουφετζής,ο κυρ-Σταμάτης, τον οποίο βοηθάει. Ο         κυρ-Σταμάτης μιας και πέρασαν τα χρόνια του και επειδή         ξέρει ότι ο Νώντας είναι καλό παιδί, θα του μεταβιβάσει το         κυλικείο που έχει. Ο Νώντας θα ανακαλύψει ότι ο Βαγγέλης         είναι απατεώνας, αλλά πάλι δεν θα μιλήσει σε κανένας. Η         έκρηξη μιας φιάλης υγραερίου στο σπίτι, θα τυφλώσει την         Φωτούλα. Και ενώ ο Βαγγέλης θα εξαφανιστεί από τη ζωή της,         ο Νώντας θα της παρασταθεί μένοντας συνεχώς κοντά της.         

Τα παρακάτω πλάνα αφιερωμένα εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους από τον Haddok, τον Ellinis και εμένα.

πλοίο 1.jpg

πλοίο 2.jpg

πλοίο 3.jpg

πλοίο 4.jpg

πλοίο 5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πλοίο που μετασκευάζεται στο *Πέραμα το 1965.*
> Πλοίο με πλαϊνό καταπέλτη.
> 
> Μια πρώτη σκέψη είναι ότι *μπορεί να είναι το "Ηράκλειον".*
>  
> Τα παρακάτω πλάνα αφιερωμένα εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους από τον Haddok, τον Ellinis και εμένα.


This ship is indeed Herakleion and I have the photo to prove it. Regrettably, I am far away from my office (on teh way from Geneva to Boston) and I cannot provide the proof now.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στο thread του Αυστραλίς είχα κάνει αυτό το σχόλιο:


> Το Σάβατο, εντελώς τυχαία παίζοντας με το τηλεκοντρόλ της τηλεόρασης έπεσα σε μία παλιά ασπρόμαυρη ελληνική ταινία νομίζω στην ΕΤ3, με τον Ν. Ξανθόπουλο όπου η σκηνή ήταν στην Δραπετσώνα με φόντο πίσω από τον Ξανθόπουλο το ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ σε μετασκευή με την προσθήκη των καμπινών πρύμα στο Lido deck. Στην ίδια σκηνή δείχνει και το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ σε μετασκευή σε Φέρρυ. Πρέπει να ήταν 1965.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ ειναι εκτος και αν ειναι το ΧΑΝΙΑ πριν το βαψουν ασπρο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

HRAKLEION.jpg
_Καρτποστάλ της Bibby Lines_

Με αυτή την αγορά του *Leicestershire* και του αδελφού πλοίου Warwickshire τα οποία προόριζε να δρομολογήσει στην Κρήτη, η ατμολποϊα Αιγαίου των Α/ΦΩΝ Τυπάλδου προσπάθησε να απαντήσει στον ανερχόμενο γίγαντα της ακτοπλοϊας Κ. Ευθυμιάδη.
Το *Leicestershire* ξεκίνησε από το Λίβερπουλ της Αγγλίας την Παρασκευή 26 Φεβρουαρίου του 1965, έφτασε στον Πειραιά 6 Μαρτίου του 1965, πήγε στο Πέραμα και μετασκευάστηκε σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ , οι εργασίες μετασκευής τελείωσαν τον Μάϊο της ίδιας χρονιάς και ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια αρχές Ιουνίου του 1965. Κάθε Δευτέρα και Πέμπτη στις 09:00 από Πειραιά για Χανιά, κάθε Τρίτη στις 18:00, Παρασκευή στις 10:00 και Σάββατο στις 19:00 από Πειραιά για Ηράκλειο. Ο ημερίσιος ναυτιλιακός τύπος της εποχής το διαφήμιζε σαν το ασυναγώνιστο F/B το οποίο θα έφερνε την ειρηνική επανάσταση στην ακτοπλοϊα... 
...Η μοίρα όμως άλλα είχε γραμμένα...

HRAKLEION2.jpg

HRAKLEION1.jpg

_Το απόσπασμα είναι από τα Ναυτικά Χρονικά_ Ιούνιος 1965._

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα ήθελα να ανεβάσουμε κάποιες όμορφες εικόνες που δείχνουν τη μετασκευή του πλοίου *"Χανιά"* του *Τυπάλδου.*

Για να βρεθούν οι εικόνες που θα δείτε έχουν βοηθήσει πολλοί πολλοί άνθρωποι. Ενδεικτικά, θα ήθελα να αναφέρω τα παρακάτω ονόματα που έχουν συμβάλλει στην κοινή αυτή προσπάθεια: 
Haddok, Ellinis, Nicholas Peppas, Rocinante, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S. APOLLON, despo, gtogias, Leo, trakman, Νίκος, polykas, Appia 1978, TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA, Α. Μώλος, Έσπερος, Καπετάν Αντρέας, Capten 4, BULKERMAN, seaways_lover, nikosnasia, Finnpartnerr 1966, Απόστολος, Παναγιώτης, sylver23, ΑΡΗΣ, Avenger, sea serenade, Nikos V, Vortigern, plori, Eng, Speedkiller, Stefanos P,  ........... 

η λίστα είναι πραγματικά πολύ μεγάλη και αυξάνεται συνεχώς.

Πάμε , λοιπόν, να δούμε *τη μετασκευή του "Χανιά" στο Πέραμα.*
Εικόνες μαγικές μιας άλλης εποχής.
Εικόνες που διασώθηκαν μέσα από την ταινία *"Ένας άνθρωπος για όλες τις δουλειές"* σε σκηνοθεσία Γιώργου Κωνσταντίνου.

Κυρίες και κύριοι, η συνέχεια επί της οθόνης ....

*Η ιστορία άρχισε εκείνο το πρωϊνό που οι εργάτες των ναυπηγείων κύρηξαν απεργία ....

Some shots of reconstruction of "Hania" (Typaldos)  in Perama.
They are on a film "A man for all the works" (direction Giorgos Konstantinou).

*τίτλοι.jpg

Χανιά.jpg

Χανιά πλώρη.jpg

Χανιά 10.jpg

Χανιά πρύμνη.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλοι μου αυτο που συμβαινει ειναι πραγματικα μοναδικο. Υπαρχουν καποιοι ανθρωποι οι οποιοι αφιερωνουν ενα μερος του πολυτιμου χρονου τους στην αναζητηση, αλλοι περισσοτερο, αλλοι λιγοτερο.Σημαντικη η προσφορα ολων.
Γιατι?
Θα εχουν αραγε καποιο προσωπικο ωφελος?
Θα ικανοποιηθουν με το να τους εκθιαζουν?
Δεν εχουν τι αλλο να κανουν και απλως σκοτωνουν το χρονο τους?
Δε νομιζω.
Δεν θα σας πω γιατι το κανω εγω ή γιατι το πρωτο πραγμα που κανω οταν μπαινω στο φορουμ ειναι να περασω πρωτα απο την ενοτητα των ιστορικων.
Θα ηθελα μονο να ευχαριστησω τον φιλο μου Roi Baudoin που με πηρε μαζι του μια βολτα για να δω τη μετασκευη των παραπανω πλοιων που ακουσα τη φωνη των εργατων και ολη τη φασαρια που μυρισα τη θαλασσα και το μεταλο που περπατησα πανω στη σκουρια και τα ρινισματα.
Απο την εναρξη σχεθον της βιοηχανικης επαναστασεις εχουν γραφτει και υποθει χιλιαδες θεωριες για την επιτευξη ενος ταξιδιου στο χρονο.
Μηχανες , χωροχρονικες καμπυλες, υπνωση κ.λ.π.
Εμεις απλως μπαινουμε στο Nautilia.gr...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Χριστουγεννα 1965.
Χωρις σχολιο

Herakleion.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το *Leicestershire* ξεκίνησε από το Λίβερπουλ της Αγγλίας την Παρασκευή 26 Φεβρουαρίου του 1965, έφτασε στον Πειραιά 6 Μαρτίου του 1965, πήγε στο Πέραμα και μετασκευάστηκε σε ΕΓ/ΟΓ , οι εργασίες μετασκευής τελείωσαν τον Μάϊο της ίδιας χρονιάς και ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια αρχές Ιουνίου του 1965.


Στα περιοδικά του ΟΛΠ, παρέα με τον Roi Baudoin, βρήκαμε μια φωτογραφία που δείχνει τα ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ και ΧΑΝΙΑ να είναι δεμένα στο Ξαβέρι με τα χρώματα της Bibby ακόμη στα φουγάρα τους. Κάποιες εργασίες πρέπει να έγειναν εκεί και μετά να πήγαν στο Πέραμα για τα περαιτέρω.

Ολόκληρη τη φωτογραφία μπορείτε να δείτε *εδώ*.

typal3.jpg

----------


## mike1945

> Σαν σήμερα πριν απο 42 χρόνια χάθηκε το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ ανοιχτά της Φαλκονέρας. Το είδα στην TV.


*Ήμουν για λίγο καιρό μέλος του πληρώματος του ως άνω* *σκάφους ενώ το καιρό του ναυαγίου υπηρετούσα στη Σούδα οπότε* *είχα* *τακτική επαφή με τους πρώην συναδέλφους μου,στην κυριολεξία**ήμουν εγώ του έλυσα τρεις φορές του κάβους της πλώρης το* *μοιραίο βράδυ της αναχωρήσεως ενώ έχω καταγεγραμμένη* *την μαρτυρία του λοστρομου Θ Μαγιαφη όπως μου* *την περιέγραψε το* *βράδυ της 8/12/1966 στο σπίτι του στη Φρεατίδα οπού τον* *επισκέφτηκα μόλις ήρθε από το νοσοκομείο.**Προ ολίγων ημερών βρήκα τυχαία το Ναυτικό Φυλλάδιο της εποχής καθώς και μια φανέλα με το λογότυπο της εταιρίας και το όνομα του καραβιού*

----------


## Ellinis

Αγαπητέ mike1945 καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα του nautilia.gr. Θα είχε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον να μας μεταφέρεις κάποιες από τις αναμνήσεις σου από το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ.

----------


## mike1945

Φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ για την ζεστή υποδοχή στη σελίδα σας ,στο F/BHERAKLIONμπάρκαρα το 1965 σαν δόκιμος Πλοίαρχος το Ιανουάριο 1966 παρουσιάστηκα στο ΠΝ και υπηρέτησα στη Σούδα όπου και έκανε δρομολόγια το εν λόγο σκάφος έτσι είχα επαφή με τους παλιούς συναδέλφους μου.Το καράβι ήταν ένα παλιό εγγλέζικο απ ότι θυμάμαι το είχαν υπερυψώσει πάρα πολύ και δημιούργησαν δυογκαράζ πλώρα πρύμα, με εισόδους από το πλάι του σκάφους που έκλειναν με δυο καταπέλτες οι όποιοι ασφαλιζόταν με τέσσερις πεταλούδες, το πλωριό γκαράζ 'ηταν γιά φορτηγά και το πρυμιό για επιβατικά.Για την εποχή του ήταν ένα πολύ γρήγορο σκάφος πιάναμε περίπου 18-20 μίλια, αλλά το μεγάλο ύψος του μας δημιουργούσε προβλήματα ευστάθειας και μερικές φορές είχαμε φοβερές κλίσεις.Δυστυχώς την εποχή εκείνη οι έλεγχοι ήταν ανύπαρκτοι ποτέ δεν κάναμε οποιαδήποτε άσκηση, τα μέσα διάσωσης όπως ακούστηκε και στη δίκη ήταν ανύπαρκτα επίσης τα κουδούνια δεν δούλεψαν τα συρματόσκοινα στις βάρκεςείχαν φρακάρει τελείως από την μπογιά ,και πολλές άλλες ελλείψεις που είχαν σαν αποτέλεσμα τοτραγικό ναυάγιο.Έχω καταγράψει όλο το χρονικό του ναυαγίου όπως μου το διηγήθηκε ο λοστρόμος τον οποίο είδα το βράδυ της 8/12/66 στο σπίτι του λίγες ώρες μετά την έξοδο του από το νοσοκομείο.Δεν θέλω να σας κουράσω άλλο ,αν επιθυμείτε περισσότερα παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με στο mike1945@pathfiner.gr.ggccx

----------


## gtogias

Φίλε mike1945 καλώς ήλθες. Παρόλα τα χρόνια που πέρασαν, το ναυάγιο του Ηράκλειον εξακολουθεί και ενδιαφέρει αρκετούς καραβολάτρες και μη, μιας και οι επιπτώσεις του καθόρισαν την ακτοπλοϊα για πάρα πολλά χρόνια, μερικες ακόμη και σήμερα.

Δε νομίζω να υπάρχει κανείς που να μη θέλει να ακούσει-διαβάσει γιαυτό.

Και πάλι καλώς ήλθες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Συμφωνω απολυτα mike1945

Οτι προσθεσεις στις σελιδες μας θα εχει μεγαλη σημασια για ολους

----------


## mike1945

> Έχει βάλει ο xara στοιχεία στο θέμα για τοι ναυάγιο


*Καλησπέρα φίλε μου από Ηράκλειο Κρήτης .**Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω μερικά πράγματα στην**αναφορά σου για το εν λόγο σκάφος στο* *οποίο ήμουν δόκιμος πλοίαρχος για λίγο καιρό.**εκτός αυτών που ανέφερες είχαμε και κλίση στο* *λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου, κόλλησε το τιμόνι όπως**μπαίναμε στη Σούδα ένα πρωί, έσπασε* *ο δεξιός καταπέλτης την ιδια μερα και ταξιδέψαμε ΧΩΡΙΣ**καταπέλτη στο Πειραιά, και ένα απόγευμα φεύγοντας* *για Κρήτη ο Α μηχανικός βγήκε στη γέφυρα και* *είπε του μακαρίτη του Σαρρή ΅Να το πας εσύ* *καπετάνιο γιατί εγώ δεν αναλαμβάνω την ευθύνηΆ**κάτι είχαν οι μηχανές και κάποιος Τάκης* *δεν ήθελε να χαθεί ούτε ένα δρομολόγιο**για επισκευές.**Φιλικά* *Μιχ.Ν.*

----------


## mike1945

> Συμφωνω απολυτα mike1945
> 
> Οτι προσθεσεις στις σελιδες μας θα εχει μεγαλη σημασια για ολους


ΜΝΗΜΕΣ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟΥ F/B ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ

Τετάρτη απόγευμα 7 Δεκεμβρίου, 1966. Η φόρτωση του _F__/__B_ _ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ_ έχει τελειώσει και το επιβλητικό οχηματαγωγό ετοιμάζεται νʼ αποπλεύσει για ένα ακόμη ταξίδι προς Πειραιά. Τίποτα δεν έδειχνε ότι ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα ναυτικά δράματα θα παιζόταν σε λίγες ώρες, στα σκοτεινά και ανταριασμένα νερά του Αιγαίου πελάγους, στην περιοχή της Φαλκονέρας.
Το πλοίο εκτελούσε ήδη αρκετό καιρό δρομολόγια από Σούδα προς Πειραιά και πίσω, ενώ αρχικά –όπως έχω πει- ήταν δρομολογημένο στη γραμμή Ηράκλειο – Πειραιάς, όπου και παρέμεινε για αρκετά χρόνια. Πολλά μικροατυχήματα είχαν σημαδέψει το οχηματαγωγό αυτήν την περίοδο, όπως παράξενες κλίσεις, σπάσιμο του καταπέλτη κατά τη φόρτωση και ταξίδι με ανοικτή την πλαϊνή πόρτα, επισκευή στο Πέραμα την επομένη και ξανά ταξίδι προς Ηράκλειο το απόγευμα.
Την εποχή εκείνη, Γʼ πλοίαρχος ήταν ο Δημήτρης Τσαγκαράκης από την Αγια Βαρβάρα Ηρακλειου κρητης και λοστρόμος ο Θεόδωρος Μαγιάφης από τον Πειραιά, ήταν οι πρώτοι άνθρωποι που συνάντησα όταν πρωτομπάρκαρα ως δόκιμος πλοίαρχος και αυτοί οι οποίοι μου δίδαξαν πάρα πολλά για τη ναυσιπλοΐα.
Την περίοδο του ναυαγίου είχα ξεμπαρκάρει και υπηρετούσα την θητεία μου στο ΠΝ στο Π/Φ ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ και για λόγους ασφαλείας το σκάφος έδενε στην πολιτική προβλήτα και δυτικά ενώ τα επιβατικά άραζαν ακριβώς απέναντι στην ανατολική πλευρά έτσι είχα επαφή με τους παλιούς μου συναδέλφους πολλοί από τους οποίους χάθηκαν στο ναυάγιο. 
Πολλά έχουν γραφτεί και πολλά θα γραφτούν ακόμα για τα αίτια της φοβερής καταστροφής που συνέβη εκείνο το βράδυ στο μοιραίο ταξίδι του _ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ_. πολλά τα θύματα και ανεξακρίβωτος ο αριθμός τους, καθώς οι περισσότεροι έκοβαν εισιτήριο κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού κι έτσι δεν αναφέρονταν στις λίστες των επιβατών. Για παράδειγμα, το αντιτορπιλικό ΛΕΩΝ ήταν σε απολύμανση (στουφα) την περίοδο εκείνη και εξήντα – εβδομήντα ναύτες από το πλήρωμα πήγαιναν στον Πειραιά, με τριήμερη άδεια. Απ΄ αυτούς οι περισσότεροι έκοψαν εισιτήριο μέσα στο καράβι, υπήρχαν και απολυμένοι οι οποίοι το τελευταίο που θα σκέφτονταν θα ήταν να βγάλουν εισιτήριο από το πρακτορείο. 
Για άγνωστη αίτια, η εταιρία είχε αποσύρει το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ από τα δρομολόγια του Ηρακλείου και το έβαλε στη γραμμή Σούδα – Πειραιά, ενώ τοποθέτησε το F/B ΧΑΝΙΑ στα δρομολόγια Ηράκλειο – Πειραιάς. Υπήρχε, δε, πολύ μεγάλος ανταγωνισμός την εποχή εκείνη μεταξύ Τυπάλδου και Ευθυμιάδη, γεγονός που πιθανώς έπαιξε κάποιο ρόλο στην τραγωδία.
Στα F/B ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ και ΧΑΝΙΑ της εταιρίας Τυπάλδου, η εταιρία Ευθυμιάδη αντέτασσε τα F/B ΜΙΝΩΣ και ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ, τα οποία ήταν μεν νεότερα, αλλά υστερούσαν σε ταχύτητα. Κάθε εταιρία προσπαθούσε να προσελκύσει επιβάτες και οχήματα, προσφέροντας διάφορες ευκολίες και κάποιες εκπτώσεις. 
Το μοιραίο απόγευμα –και ενώ το πλοίο ήταν σχεδόν λυμένο και στηριζόταν μόνο στο λεγόμενο _spring_- ένα καθυστερημένο φορτηγό ανάγκασε τον πλοίαρχο να φέρει το πλοίο πίσω στην αποβάθρα και να το πάρει. Στη συνέχεια, λύθηκαν πάλι οι κάβοι και το πλοίο ετοιμάστηκε να μανουβράρει για τον απόπλου, αλλά η μοίρα είχε ετοιμάσει αλλά. Ένα λευκό ψυγείο φορτωμένο πορτοκάλια – το μοιραίο όχημα που ήταν εν μέρει, η αίτια του ναυαγίου – φάνηκε στη στροφή, επίσης με αναμμένα φώτα και κορνάροντας. Ο πλοίαρχος, επειδή δεν ήθελε νʼ αφήσει όχημα απʼ έξω και να δυσαρεστήσει πελάτη, αναγκάστηκε, εκ των πραγμάτων, να μανουβράρει ξανά, για την παραλαβή του καθυστερημένου ψυγείου, ενώ ο λοστρόμος (Θεόδωρος Μαγιαφης) κοιτάζοντας με φώναξε «Κρητικέ δε μας βλέπω να φεύγουμε απόψε».
Το ψυγείο μπήκε από την πόρτα -η οποία ήταν, σημειωτέον, στο πλάι του πλοίου- και τοποθετήθηκε κάθετα, διότι δεν υπήρχε χώρος να μανουβράρει και να τοποθετηθεί κανονικά κι έτσι, είχε κατεύθυνση προς τους δυο καταπέλτες (πόρτες) του πλοίου. Τελικά, το πλοίο αναχώρησε στις εφτά και είκοσι το βράδυ και ο λοστρόμος με χαιρέτησε, λέγοντάς μου ότι θα τα λέγαμε πάλι μετά από δύο μέρες. 
Το πρωί αντιλήφθηκα ότι τα αντιτορπιλικά ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ, ΒΕΛΟΣ και κάποιο άλλο - το όνομα του οποίου μου διαφεύγει – ετοιμάζονταν νʼ αποπλεύσουν και όταν ρώτησα στο Σηματωρείο σχετικά, μου είπαν ότι το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ είχε εκπέμψει SOS στις δυο και δέκα περίπου το πρωί κι ότι τα πολεμικά σήκωναν ατμό για να σπεύσουν προς βοήθεια.
Την ίδια ώρα στο ΑΚΙΠ (Αρχηγείο Κρητικού και Ιονίου Πελάγους) τα νέα δεν ήταν καθόλου ευχάριστα. Η ώρα ήταν περίπου οκτώ το πρωί και δεν είχαν ακόμα εντοπίσει ούτε συντρίμμια ούτε ναυαγούς. Τα πρώτα πλοία που έφτασαν στο σημείο του ναυαγίου ήταν το F/B «ΜΙΝΩΣ»του Ευθημιαδη και ένα φινλανδικό φορτηγό, το πλήρωμα του οποίου έσωσε πολλούς ναυαγούς, απʼ ό,τι πληροφορήθηκα αργότερα.
Τον λοστρόμο- ο οποίος ήταν ανάμεσα στους διασωθέντες,- τον συνάντησα μετά από μια ημέρα στο σπίτι του στη Φρεατίδα και ο όποιος φανερά συγκινημένος, μου διηγήθηκε τα γεγονότα, όπως τα έζησε.
Η ώρα είχε πάει περίπου δώδεκα το βράδυ και όλοι οι αξιωματικοί ήταν στη γέφυρα, φανερά ανήσυχοι για τη σφοδρή θαλασσοταραχή που συντάρασσε το σκάφος, η ταχύτητα του οποίου ήταν αρκετά μεγάλη για τις συνθήκες που επικρατούσαν στην περιοχή. Ο ύπαρχος Νικόλαος Θεοδωράκης αν θυμάμαι καλά (από το Ρέθυμνο) προσπαθούσε να πείσει τον καπετάνιο να κόψει λίγο, διότι και το σκάφος και οι επιβάτες υπέφεραν. Ο αναποφάσιστος και ηλικιωμένος πλοίαρχος του απαντούσε :
«Να κόψουμε, αλλά τι θα πουν από το γραφείο, θα με κατηγορήσουν για την καθυστέρηση» και αλλά παρόμοια, τα οποία ερχόταν σε αντίθεση στην πρόταση των αξιωματικών για μείωση της ταχύτητας του πλοίου.
Ήταν μιάμιση μετά τα μεσάνυχτα όταν ο δεύτερος ναύτης της βάρδιας –ο βατσιμάνης- πήγε στη γέφυρα και τρομοκρατημένος ανέφερε ότι το ψυγείο που είχαν βάλει τελευταίο είχε σπάσει την πόρτα και είχε πέσει στη θάλασσα μαζί με τον οδηγό του, ο οποίος προσπαθούσε να το στερεώσει. Ο καπετάνιος άρχισε να σκέφτεται ταραγμένος τις συνέπειες αυτού του γεγονότος και είπε στο λοστρόμο να πάει να δει τι συμβαίνει.
Η διαρρύθμιση του οχηματαγωγού επέτρεπε πρόσβαση στο γκαράζ από την τρίτη θέση, όπου υπήρχε ένα είδος εξώστη από τον οποίο μπορούσε να δει κανείς τι συνέβαινε στο κυρίως γκαράζ. Το θέαμα που αντίκρισε από κει ο λοστρόμος ήταν τρομακτικό. Ο καταπέλτης έλειπε τελείως, η θάλασσα έμπαινε μέσα ανεμπόδιστα και τα φορτηγά, μισοπλέοντας, κτυπούσαν το ένα πάνω στο άλλο. Το νερό, λόγω της κατωφέρειας του γκαράζ, συσσωρευόταν συνεχώς στην πίσω μεριά πιέζοντας το χώρισμα που χώριζε το γκαράζ από το μηχανοστάσιο, ήταν δε ζήτημα χρόνου να υποχωρήσει το τοίχωμα αυτό και να πλημμυρίσουν τα διαμερίσματα των μηχανών.
Ο λοστρόμος επέστρεψε αστραπιαία στη γέφυρα και ανέφερε τα γεγονότα, επισημαίνοντας την κρισιμότητα της όλης κατάστασης. Από εκείνη τη στιγμή και μετά άρχισε η τραγωδία του καταδικασμένου πλέον πλοίου και –απ΄ ό,τι φάνηκε στην ανάκριση που ακολούθησε- ούτε τα κουδούνια, ούτε τα μεγάφωνα λειτούργησαν για να ειδοποιήσουν τους επιβάτες.
Ο πλοίαρχος έδωσε διαταγή εγκατάλειψης του πλοίου και ο λοστρόμος, αφού ξύπνησε το πλήρωμα καταστρώματος, έτρεχε δεξιά κι αριστερά προσπαθώντας να πετάξει στη θάλασσα ό,τι ήταν δυνατό να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν σωσίβιο. Απ΄ ό,τι μου είπε, πέταξε ξύλινα καθίσματα, σωσίβια από μια αποθήκη δίπλα στις καμπίνες πληρώματος, μερικές φουσκωτές λέμβους και αλλά πολλά που θα επέπλεαν. Δυστυχώς, οι σωσίβιες βάρκες δεν ήταν δυνατό να κατέβουν, επειδή οι μηχανισμοί ήταν χαλασμένοι – όπως αναφέρθηκε και στη δίκη που ακολούθησε.
Το πλοίο βυθίστηκε στις τρεις παρά τέταρτο περίπου, σε λιγότερο από σαράντα με πενήντα λεπτά της ώρας. Από τις διηγήσεις διασωθέντων φάνηκε ξεκάθαρα ότι ο λοστρόμος εγκατέλειψε το πλοίο από τους τελευταίους και μάλιστα τραυματίστηκε όταν, στην προσπάθειά του να βουτήξει και λόγω της κλίσης που είχε πάρει το καράβι- τρίφτηκε στα πλευρά του πλοίου, όπου οι πεταλίδες που είχαν προσκολληθεί εκεί του προκάλεσαν εκδορές.
Η φοβερή εκείνη νύχτα, η οποία φωτιζόταν από τις αστραπές της θύελλας των 8-9 μποφόρ, επρόκειτο να είναι μακρά για τους δυστυχείς ναυαγούς. Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του Θεόδωρου Μαγιάφη, όσοι έπεσαν στη θάλασσα προσπαθούσαν να βρουν κάτι για να πιαστούν, συγκλονισμένος δε, μου ανέφερε ότι μια κοπέλα που ήταν δίπλα του όλη τη νύχτα –και στην οποία μιλούσε συνεχώς, δίνοντάς της κουράγιο- δεν άντεξε και, προς το ξημέρωμα, χάθηκε από δίπλα του. Τον ίδιο τον περισυνέλεξε το F/B «ΜΙΝΩΣ» γύρω στις έντεκα το πρωί και όταν τον ανέβασαν στη βάρκα που είχαν κατεβάσει ένα από τα μέλη του πληρώματος ονόματι Γιάννης Λάμπρου δε μπόρεσε να τον αναγνωρίσει, παρόλο που ήταν φίλοι από παιδιά –τόσο παραμορφωμένο ήταν το πρόσωπό του από το μαζούτ και από την πολύωρη παραμονή στα παγωμένα νερά.
Κάπου εδώ σταμάτησε η αφήγηση του λοστρόμου Θεόδωρου Μαγιάφη και άρχισε ο μαραθώνιος των εξεταστικών επιτροπών και των ανακρίσεων, που τελικά κατέληξαν στη δίκη, όπου δικάστηκαν και τιμωρήθηκαν οι υπεύθυνοι. Ποιος και τι έφταιξε γιʼ αυτήν τη ναυτική τραγωδία δε μπορούμε να πούμε με βεβαιότητα. Ίσως η άγνοια του κινδύνου για τα πρωτόγνωρα μεγαθήρια που δρομολογήθηκαν εκείνον τον καιρό και αντικατέστησαν επιβατηγά όπως το «ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ», το «ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ», το «ΤΕΤΗ», το «ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ» και αλλά, τα οποία –λόγω μεγέθους- έμεναν δεμένα για μέρες ολόκληρες, εξαιτίας των καιρικών συνθηκών. Ίσως ακόμα, να ήταν η παράβλεψη ορισμένων κανόνων ασφαλείας και η έλλειψη λειτουργικών μέσων διάσωσης. Ας μην ξεχνάμε αυτό που είπε και ο ναυπηγός του «ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟΥ» στις τελευταίες του στιγμές -και που δυστυχώς είναι αλήθεια: _Ό,τι πλέει βουλιάζει._
Το μόνο παρήγορο-αν μπορούμε να πούμε αυτή την λέξη -είναι ότι μετά την τραγωδία αυτή ο κόσμος ξεσηκώθηκε και έσπασε το μονοπώλιο των μεγαλοεφοπλιστών, δημιουργώντας ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες λαϊκής βάσης, χάρη στις οποίες οι θαλάσσιες συγκοινωνίες αναβαθμίστηκαν, έγιναν ασφαλέστερες και ταχύτερες και ένα ταξίδι δεν είναι πλέον μια μικρή περιπέτεια όπως παλιά, αλλά ένας θαλάσσιος περίπατος. 
Αυτά που αναφέρω μου τα διηγήθηκε ο παλιός μου λοστρόμος λίγο μετά το ναυάγιο στο σπίτι του όπως προανέφερα, αν παράλειψα κάτι η αν έκανα κάποιο λάθος ως προς την χρονική διάρκεια του δράματος ζήτω συγγνώμη από τους διασωθέντες που ξέρουν ίσως καλλίτερα αυτό που έζησαν.
Ο διασωθείς λοστρόμος Θεόδωρος Μαγιαφης ζει στο Πειραιά και έχουμε τακτική τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία. 
Μιχάλης Ναλετακης 
Ηράκλειο Κρήτης.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *ΜΝΗΜΕΣ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟΥ F/B ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ*
> 
> *.............*
> *Μιχάλης Ναλετακης* 
> *Ηράκλειο Κρήτης.*


Κυριε Nαλετακη

Διαβαζοντας αυτα τα αγνωστα για μενα στοιχεια (και νομιζα οτι ηξεαρα πολλα ηδη για το ναυαγιο του *Ηρακλειου*) βουρκωσαν τα ματια μου... Ημουν 19 ετων οταν εγινε το ναυαγιο και δεν τα το ξεχασω ποτε.  Σας ευχαριστουμε ολοι

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ τον φιλο mike1945, στην αναφορα που εκανε για το φιλανδικο πλοιο που διεσωσε πολλους ναυαγους αυτο ηταν το*  Nunnalahti*.

----------


## mike1945

> Κυριε Nαλετακη
> 
> Διαβαζοντας αυτα τα αγνωστα για μενα στοιχεια (και νομιζα οτι ηξεαρα πολλα ηδη για το ναυαγιο του *Ηρακλειου*) βουρκωσαν τα ματια μου... Ημουν 19 ετων οταν εγινε το ναυαγιο και δεν τα το ξεχασω ποτε. Σας ευχαριστουμε ολοι


*Αγαπητέ φίλε είναι τιμή και χαρά μου να συνομιλώ με ανθρώπους της θάλασσας,** σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια, είμαστε σχεδόν συνομήλικοι (ήμουν 21 ετών)**και δεν πρόκειται επίσης να ξεχάσω ποτέ αυτό το τραγικό γεγονός, χθες μιλούσα** με τον παλιο μου λοστρόμο, και η δική του συγκίνηση ήταν εμφανής.**Σας Χαιρετώ.**Φιλικότατα.**Μιχ.Ν.*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Iσως η πιο ζωντανη αφηγηση που εχει υπαρξει.Με λεπτομεριες που σε ξεναγουν στο βαπορι.Δυστυχως για αλλη μια φορα μετα απο ενα ναυαγιο αλλαζουν τα μετρα ασφαλειας.Σιγουρα σαν φορτηγοποσταλι το Ηρακλειον ηταν ενα στιβαρο εγγλεζικο σκαρι.Σαν εκ μετασκευης ομως εγ\ογ, φανηκε να εχει πολλες τεχνικες αλλα και λειτουργικες αδυναμιες.

----------


## MILTIADIS

Κυριε Μιχαλη τα οσα μας γραψατε αποψε αποτελουν σιγουρα οτι καλυτερο θα μπορουσαμε να διαβασουμε αυτες τις μερες που ειναι και η επετειος των θλιβερων γεγονοτων του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ,εχουν δε πολυ μεγαλη αξια για εμενα καθοτι την νυχτα του ναυαγιου επεβαινε στο πλοιο στενο συγγενικο μου προσωπο που ευτυχως διασωθηκε!
Σας ευχαριστω κι εγω με τη σειρα μου πολυ,και προσυπογραφω το παρακατω σχολιο σας!




> *Το μόνο παρήγορο-αν μπορούμε να πούμε αυτή την λέξη -είναι ότι μετά την τραγωδία αυτή ο κόσμος ξεσηκώθηκε και έσπασε το μονοπώλιο των μεγαλοεφοπλιστών, δημιουργώντας ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες λαϊκής βάσης, χάρη στις οποίες οι θαλάσσιες συγκοινωνίες αναβαθμίστηκαν, έγιναν ασφαλέστερες και ταχύτερες και ένα ταξίδι δεν είναι πλέον μια μικρή περιπέτεια όπως παλιά, αλλά ένας θαλάσσιος περίπατος.*

----------


## gtogias

Κύριε Ναλετάκη

Δεχτείτε και ένα ακόμη ευχαριστώ και από εμένα. Όσα και να έχω διαβάσει δε μπορούν να συγκριθούν με τη δικιά σας αφήγηση.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Κύριε *Ναλετάκη*, σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την συγκλονιστική περιγραφή του ναυαγίου.

Η περιγραφή σας είναι ολοζώντανη.

Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## mike1945

> Ευχαριστουμε πολυ τον φιλο mike1945, στην αναφορα που εκανε για το φιλανδικο πλοιο που διεσωσε πολλους ναυαγους αυτο ηταν το *Νουναλατσι.*


*Ευχαριστώ τον φίλο T.S.S APOLLON για το όνομα του φινλανδέζικου το οποίο αγνοούσα.** Το πλήρωμα του εν λόγω σκάφους έδειξε απαράμιλλη αυτοθυσία.* 
*'Οπως ειπώθηκε βουτούσαν δεμένοι και ανέσυραν πολλούς ναυαγούς ,οπότε κάθε αναφορά για το σκάφος αυτό είναι δίκαιη και επιβεβλημένη.*
*Φιλικά* *Μιχ.Ν.*

----------


## Ellinis

> *ένα απόγευμα φεύγοντας* *για Κρήτη ο Α μηχανικός βγήκε στη γέφυρα και* *είπε του μακαρίτη του Σαρρή ‘Να το πας εσύ* *καπετάνιο γιατί εγώ δεν αναλαμβάνω την ευθύνη’**κάτι είχαν οι μηχανές και κάποιος Τάκης* *δεν ήθελε να χαθεί ούτε ένα δρομολόγιο**για επισκευές.**Φιλικά* *Μιχ.Ν.*


Αγαπητέ Μιχάλη, ο "Τάκης" που αναφέρεις πρέπει να είναι ο περιβόητος Τάκης (Παναγιώτης) Κόκκινος, ο ανηψιός των Τυπάλδων για των οποίο έχω ακούσει (από ανθρώπους που τον έζησαν) τα χειρότερα...

Και πάλι σε ευχαριστούμε θερμά για όλα τα ενδιαφέροντα και δραματικά που μας μετέφερες!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Αγαπητέ Μιχάλη, ο "Τάκης" που αναφέρεις πρέπει να είναι ο περιβόητος Τάκης (Παναγιώτης) Κόκκινος, ο ανηψιός των Τυπάλδων για των οποίο έχω ακούσει (από ανθρώπους που τον έζησαν) τα χειρότερα...


Ναί ¶ρη αυτός πρέπει να ήταν. Κατά πολλούς ευθύνεται για την κατάντια της εταιρίας που οδήγησε στο ναυάγιο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

[QUOTE=TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA;286713]


> Αγαπητέ Μιχάλη, ο "Τάκης" που αναφέρεις πρέπει να είναι ο περιβόητος Τάκης (Παναγιώτης) Κόκκινος, ο ανηψιός των Τυπάλδων για των οποίο έχω ακούσει (από ανθρώπους που τον έζησαν) τα χειρότερα...
> 
> Ναί ¶ρη αυτός πρέπει να ήταν. Κατά πολλούς ευθύνεται για την κατάντια της εταιρίας που οδήγησε στο ναυάγιο.



Aυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι η ατμοπλοια τυπαλδου μπορει να ηταν απο τους σκαπανεις του τουρισμου στην ελλαδα και να εδωσε παρα πολλα σε αυτον. Αλλα απο καποιες συνεντευξεις και ρεπορταζ που εχουν γινει κατα καιρους απο τον ιδιο τον Σπυρο Τυπαλδο και απο ανθρωπους που εκαναν κοντα του ή στην εταιρεια σαν πληρωματα,μου εχει δημιουργηθει η  αισθηση  οτι ηταν μια μεγαλη προσωπικοτητα η οποια μαγνητιζε πολυ τον κοσμο.Απο την αλλη ειχε μια ιδιαιτερη και ισως σε μερικες περιπτωσεις αυταρχικη συμπεριφορα, η οποια <εβγαινε > και στον τροπο που διαχειριζοταν τα πλοια του πραγμα, το οποιο οπως αποδεικνυεται ηταν καταστροφικο.Δειτε απο την περιγραφη του Μικε 1945 τον πλοιαρχο που <φοβαται> να μην αργησει το δρομολογιο

----------


## mike1945

> Αγαπητέ Μιχάλη, ο "Τάκης" που αναφέρεις πρέπει να είναι ο περιβόητος Τάκης (Παναγιώτης) Κόκκινος, ο ανηψιός των Τυπάλδων για των οποίο έχω ακούσει (από ανθρώπους που τον έζησαν) τα χειρότερα...
> 
> Και πάλι σε ευχαριστούμε θερμά για όλα τα ενδιαφέροντα και δραματικά που μας μετέφερες!


*Πράγματι φίλε μου αυτός ήταν τον θυμήθηκα ήταν ένας πολύ παχύς τύπος τον οποίο έτρεμαν και υπάκουαν όλοι, θυμάμαι μια φορά μας έφεραν δυο σωσίβιες λέμβους –πιστεύω τα σημερινά βαρελάκια-τότε ήταν φορμαρισμένες με μουσαμά και άνοιγαν από ένα κόκκινο σχοινάκι o αθεόφοβος τις έβαλε στο πλωριό γκαράζ παρά τις διαμαρτυρίες των αξιωματικών για να μην χαλάσουν από την υγρασία.. έκανε και πολλές άλλες επεμβάσεις στα ζητήματα του πλοίου που αποσκοπούσαν στο να κερδίζει η εταιρία.*

----------


## mike1945

*Ευχαριστώ όλους τους φίλους  για τα καλά τους λόγια, εύχομαι από τα βάθη της ψυχή μου να είστε όλοι καλά λεβέντες μου και πάντα καλές θάλασσες να έχετε.**Με πολύ αγάπη.**Μιχ.Ν.*

----------


## Hlias

Πραγματικά πολύ ζωντανή η αφήγησή σας κύριε Μιχάλη. Δημιουργεί τόσο γλαφυρές εικόνες στο μυαλό, που διαβάζοντας, ένιωσα αγωνία... Ήταν φοβερό... Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, που την μοιραστήκατε μαζί μας!

----------


## meco

Δημοσίευμα της Ηρακλειώτικης εφημερίδας "ΠΑΤΡΙΣ" (05-12-2009)

Ετσι έζησα την τραγωδία  με το ναυάγιο του “ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ”

----------


## mike1945

> Δημοσίευμα της Ηρακλειώτικης εφημερίδας "ΠΑΤΡΙΣ" (05-12-2009)
> 
> Ετσι έζησα την τραγωδία με το ναυάγιο του “ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ”


*Γεια φίλε μου στο δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδος έχει γίνει ένα λάθος ο Γιάννης Λάμπρου ήταν μέλος του πληρώματος του Ο/Γ ΜΙΝΩΣ που έσπευσε προς βοήθεια των ναυαγών και όχι επιβάτης του Ο/Γ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ.**Είναι ο άνθρωπος που ανέσυρε το λοστρόμο του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ μαζί με άλλους ναυαγούς και που τον αναφέρω στο χρονικό που εστειλα στο* *site**.**Ας ευχηθούμε να μην ζήσουμε ξανά τέτοια γεγονότα.* 




> Πραγματικά πολύ ζωντανή η αφήγησή σας κύριε Μιχάλη. Δημιουργεί τόσο γλαφυρές εικόνες στο μυαλό, που διαβάζοντας, ένιωσα αγωνία... Ήταν φοβερό... Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, που την μοιραστήκατε μαζί μας!


Να εισαι καλά παλικαρι μου και καλα ταξιδια.
Φιλικα.
Μιχ.Ν.

----------


## meco

> *Γεια φίλε μου στο δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδος έχει γίνει ένα λάθος ο Γιάννης Λάμπρου ήταν μέλος του πληρώματος του Ο/Γ ΜΙΝΩΣ που έσπευσε προς βοήθεια των ναυαγών και όχι επιβάτης του Ο/Γ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ.**Είναι ο άνθρωπος που ανέσυρε το λοστρόμο του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ μαζί με άλλους ναυαγούς και που τον αναφέρω στο χρονικό που εστειλα στο* *site**.**Ας ευχηθούμε να μην ζήσουμε ξανά τέτοια γεγονότα.*


To παρατήρησα και εγώ αυτό στην αρχή του άρθρου, όμως στη συνέχεια, αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα ότι ο Γιάννης Λάμπρου ήταν μέλος του πληρώματος του Μίνως, όπως πολύ σωστά μας λες και εσύ.

----------


## mike1945

Για το αρχείο του nautilia.gr σας στέλνω κάποιες φωτογραφίες από το ναυτικό φυλλάδιο της εποχής και μιας από τις σπάνιες φανέλες με το όνομα του καραβιού.
Φιλικά
Μιχ. Ν.

----------


## vinman

Nα είστε καλά κύριε Ναλετάκη!
Πολύ σημαντική η προσφορά σας στο forum του Ναυτιλία!
Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε mike1945 για ολα αυτα τα συγκλονιστικα   ντοκουμεντα που μας προσφερες ακομη μια φορα σε Ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## mike1945

> Φιλε mike1945 για ολα αυτα τα συγκλονιστικα ντοκουμεντα που μας προσφερες ακομη μια φορα σε Ευχαριστουμε!


 Να ειστε ολοι παντα καλα.
Φιλικα.
Μιχ.Ν.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ηρακλειον*..._Πριν απο σαραντα τρια χρονια τουτη την ωρα το_ _κακοτυχο πλοιο επλεε προς την τραγωδια...σε λιγες ωρες απο τωρα η_ _χωρα θα βυθιζοταν στο θρηνο και το πενθος...ξημερωνε Πεμπτη 8 Δεκεμβριου 1966..._ 

heraklion.jpg

----------


## Leo

Τόσα χρόνια πέρασαν κιόλας? Κι όμως θυμάμαι, παιδί τότε, τον θρήνο που αναφέρει ο φίλατατος TSS APOLLON. Είναι σαν χθές που θυμάμαι την μάνα μου με το τρανζίστορ (προνομιύχοι λόγω του μπαμπά  ναυτικού είχαμε ράδιο στο σπίτι μας) να ακούμε το θλιβερό γεγονός και την είδηση ότι νταλίκα χτύπησε (μετακινήθηκε από την θάλασσα) στον πλαϊνό καταπέλτη που άνοιξε και επήλθε το μοιραίο. Δεν θα σχολιάσω Γιώργο την ζωγραφιά... Ευχαριστώ που ταρακούνησες την μνήμη μου, όλα στη ζωή μέσα είναι.....  :Sad:

----------


## Naias II

> Για το αρχείο του nautilia.gr σας στέλνω κάποιες φωτογραφίες από το ναυτικό φυλλάδιο της εποχής και μιας από τις σπάνιες φανέλες με το όνομα του καραβιού.
> Φιλικά
> Μιχ. Ν.


Κύριε Ναλετάκη, όσα μας διηγηθήκατε μας συγκίνησαν. Για μας τους νεότερους, που δεν είχαμε γεννηθεί καν εκείνη την εποχή είναι πιο συγκλονιστικά τα γεγονότα αυτά και μας κάνει να εκτιμούμε τα όσα έχουμε σήμερα. 
Πολύ όμορφο να βλέπουμε εικόνες με το ναυτικό φυλλάδιο και τη φανέλα του πλοίου. Σπανιότατο και ανεκτίμητο το υλικό που έχουμε στη διάθεση μας, ύστερα από 43 χρόνια!
Σας ευχαριστούμε!




> F/B *Ηρακλειον*..._Πριν απο σαραντα τρια χρονια τουτη την ωρα το_ _κακοτυχο πλοιο επλεε προς την τραγωδια...σε λιγες ωρες απο τωρα η_ _χωρα θα βυθιζοταν στο θρηνο και το πενθος...ξημερωνε Πεμπτη 8 Δεκεμβριου 1966..._ 
> 
> heraklion.jpg


¶ψογος όπως πάντα!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο *κύριος Ναλετάκης* μας έχει αφήσει με το στόμα ανοικτό.

Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για να τον ευχαριστήσουμε.

Ως ελάχιστο δείγμα ευγνωμοσύνης ας του αφιερώνουμε παρακάτω δύο φωτογραφίες με το *"Ηράκλειον"*.

Οι δύο φωτογραφίες προέρχονται από το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο του *Anthony Cooke* *"Liners & Cruise Ships-2 Some more notable smaller vessels" ("Carmania Press")*

Η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι του *Lawrence Dunn* και δείχνει το πλοίο στου Ξαβέρη το 1965 (κατόπιν και της παρακάτω διόρθωσης του καλού φίλου Ellinis).

Ηράκλειον 40.jpg
 
Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι του *Ambrose Greenway* και δείχνει το πλοίο στο* Ηράκλειο.  

*Heraklion 30.jpg
 
Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στον *Μιχάλη Ναλετάκη.

*_"Χειμάρρα"       "Ηράκλειον"     "Χρυσή Αυγή" 
_
Φαίνεται σαν να υπάρχει ένας αόρατος μίτος που συνδέει τα τρία ναυάγια.
Υπάρχουν κάποιες ομοιότητες και στα τρία.
Πιο πολύ φαίνεται να υπάρχουν ομοιότητες ανάμεσα στο *"Ηράκλειον"* και στο *"Χρυσή Αυγή".*

----------


## Ellinis

> Για το αρχείο του nautilia.gr σας στέλνω κάποιες φωτογραφίες από το ναυτικό φυλλάδιο της εποχής και μιας από τις σπάνιες φανέλες με το όνομα του καραβιού.
> Φιλικά
> Μιχ. Ν.


Μιχάλη μας έχει προσφέρει ανεκτίμητες διηγήσεις και μοναδικά ντοκουμέντα! Αυτή η επέτειος του ναυαγίου έχει αποκτήσει μια ξεχωριστή υπόσταση.




> Η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι του *Lawrence Dunn* και δείχνει το πλοίο στο Ηράκλειο το 1965.
> 
> Ηράκλειον 40.jpg


Φίλε Αντώνη, η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι από το Ξαβέρι και δείχνει το πλοίο στα τελευταία στάδια της μετασκευής του. Εξάλλου φαίνεται και το Χατζηκυριάκειο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το είχα δει και εγώ.
Απλά, αυτό έγραφε η λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας.
Θα το διορθώσω στο παραπάνω μήνυμα.

Στην περιοχή αυτή ξεφορτωνόταν η ξυλεία.
Γι' αυτό και βλέπουμε τους κορμούς των δέντρων.

Τα στοιχεία του πλοίου όπως παρατίθενται στο κείμενο του βιβλίου *του Anthony Cooke* *"Liners & Cruise Ships-2 Some more notable smaller vessels" ("Carmania Press")* .

*Leicestershire / Heraklion*

Completed 1949.  
8908 gros tons.
Length overall: 498 ft. 0 ins. 
Breadth: 60 ft 4 ins.
Draught: 27 ft 6 ins
Single screw
Geared turbines
Service speed 15 1/2 Knots.
Became Heraklion (1965). Converted to ferry. 
Sank, 1966

----------


## Ellinis

Σε δύο ώρες περίπου, πριν 43 χρόνια, το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ θα εκπέμψει το μοιραίο σήμα κινδύνου SOS... _Σώστε τις ψυχές μας_

Τώρα θα έπλεε σε ένα ανταριασμένο πέλαγος ολοταχώς προς την καταστροφή. 

Image1.jpg
πηγή: _The Last Blue Water Liners, W.H.Miller_

----------


## gtogias

Μιας και είναι σήμερα η επέτειος του ναυαγίου να παραθέσω ένα link (σύνδεσμο) με φωτογραφίες από τα θύματα και τους επιζώντες του ναυαγίου από το αρχείο του περιοδικού life.

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι σκληρές και δύσκολες:

http://images.google.com/images?hl=e...art=18&ndsp=18

μαζί με άλλες, όλο το άρθρο του περιοδικού life (τεύχος 23ης Δεκμβρίου 1966) εδώ:

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=F...aklion&f=false

----------


## Natsios

Πραγματικά συγκλονιστικές και συγκινητικές οι περιγραφές και οι εικόνες σας. Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ όλους και ειδικά εσάς Κύριε Ναλετάκη που μας μεταφέρατε σε εκείνα τα χρόνια και τα γεγονότα

----------


## mike1945

> Πραγματικά συγκλονιστικές και συγκινητικές οι περιγραφές και οι εικόνες σας. Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ όλους και ειδικά εσάς Κύριε Ναλετάκη που μας μεταφέρατε σε εκείνα τα χρόνια και τα γεγονότα


*Σας ευχαριστώ με όλη μου την κάρδια για τα καλά σας λόγια και για τις φωτογραφίες οι οποίες έλειπαν από την συλλογή μου.* *Τώρα με βάζετε σε πειρασμό να σας αναφέρω μερικά από τα ατυχήματα που αναφέρει και ο φίλος μας* *xara* *στην αρχική σελίδα και στα όποια ήμουν παρών όταν συνέβησαν.**Να είστε πάντα καλά.**Φιλικότατα.**Μιχ.Ν* 
*Ένα πρωί γύρω στις 0500 πλησιάζαμε στον όρμο της Σούδας και η βάρδια ετοιμαζόταν να επανδρώσει τα πόστα για το δέσιμο και την εκφόρτωση του πλοίου. Ενώ πίναμε τον τελευταίο καφέ στο πίσω κομοδέσιο όπου ήταν και οι καμπίνες του πληρώματος, ακούγαμε το μοτέρ του τιμονιού να δουλεύει συνεχώς σα να είχε κολλήσει - και πραγματικά αυτό είχε συμβεί. Ο λοστρόμος ήρθε τρέχοντας και είπε στο πλήρωμα της πλώρης -στο οποίο ανήκα και εγώ-να πάει γρήγορα να βγάλει τους γάντζους που σιγουράρουν τις άγκυρες κατά την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού, και να βάλει τη μπόμπα(μηχανισμός της άγκυρας) στα φρένα , για φουντάρισμα των αγκυρών αν χρειαζόταν. Εδώ πρέπει να πούμε ότι όταν οι άγκυρες είναι σηκωμένες, στηρίζονται , στα φρένα και στους γάντζους που μπαίνουν όταν ταξιδεύει το πλοίο, ενώ όταν πρόκειται να φουνταριστούν οι άγκυρες τότε οι γάντζοι βγαίνουν και αυτές στηρίζονται μόνο στο φρένο, οπότε ελέγχεται η καδένα και η άγκυρα πηγαίνει σΆ όποιο βάθος είναι απαραίτητο..* 
*Βγάλαμε λοιπόν τους γάντζους στα γρήγορα και περιμέναμε αναστατωμένοι να φουντάρουμε, γιατί το καράβι με κολλημένο πηδάλιο πήγαινε για προσάραξη στην παραλία του χωριού Καλύβες. Οι μηχανές, όπως ήταν φυσικό, πήγαν πρώτα στο κράτει και μετά στο όπισθεν ολοταχώς, με αποτέλεσμα ολόκληρο το πλοίο να τρέμει σα να γινόταν σεισμός. Κάτω στο μηχανοστάσιο έδιναν όλο και περισσότερες στροφές, σε μια προσπάθεια να σταματήσει η πορεία του σκάφους πριν συμβεί το ανεπανόρθωτο, διότι η προσάραξη είναι ο εφιάλτης κάθε πλοιάρχου. Όλο λοιπόν το πλήρωμα περίμενε με κομμένη την ανάσα, μέχρι που τελικά το ανάποδα έπιασε και το τεράστιο πλεούμενο άρχισε να χάνει ταχύτητα, να σταματάει και, με ισχυρές δονήσεις να κάνει όπισθεν. Στο μεταξύ, ο ηλεκτρολόγος της βάρδιας έκανε υπεράνθρωπες προσπάθειες στον πίνακα ελέγχου του μηχανισμού που κινεί το πηδάλιο και μετά από λίγο κατόρθωσε να επισκευάσει μια ασφάλεια που προκάλεσε το πρόβλημα. Μετά απΆ αυτό, το πλοίο μπορούσε να κυβερνηθεί ξανά οπότε κάνοντας ένα κύκλο κατά μήκος της ακτής στο όλο αριστερά μπήκαμε στον όρμο και δέσαμε στο συνηθισμένο μέρος, προς γενική ανακούφιση όλων.*
*Η μέρα αυτή όμως έμελλε να έχει και συνέχεια, όταν κατά την διάρκεια της φόρτωσης των οχημάτων ο καταπέλτης - ο οποίος, σημειωτέον, στηριζόταν σε τρεις μεντεσέδες και όχι σε μονοκόμματο μεντεσέ - έμεινε στο μόλο εξαιτίας της αποκοπής των προαναφερθέντων τη στιγμή που ένα μεγάλο και υπερφορτωμένο φορτηγό βρισκόταν στη φάση της επιβίβασης.* 
*O καιρός ήταν πολύ καλός κι έτσι αποφασίσθηκε από λιμεναρχείο και καπετάνιο να εκτελεστεί το ταξίδι, έστω και με χωρίς πόρτα στο πλάι, όπως και έγινε .*
*Το πλοίο έφυγε στην ώρα του και όλο το πλήρωμα προσευχόταν να μη χαλάσει ο καιρός γιατί τότε σίγουρα θα αντιμετωπίζαμε προβλήματα και μάλιστα σοβαρά, μια και το ύψος από τη θάλασσα μέχρι το σημείο που άρχιζε η πόρτα ήταν περίπου τρία μέτρα, οπότε με τον παραμικρό κυματισμό και με το μποτζάρισμα του πλοίου τα νερά θα έμπαιναν πολύ εύκολα στο γκαράζ. Οι δυο αποχετεύσεις του τελευταίου ήταν πολύ μικρές, βρίσκονταν δε στις δυο άκρες του στο πίσω μέρος, εκεί που υπήρχε το χώρισμα που χώριζε το μηχανοστάσιο από το χώρο αυτό, οπότε η διαφυγή μεγάλων ποσοτήτων νερού ήταν σχεδόν αδύνατη -αυτό το ίδιο γεγονός υπήρξε μοιραίο την τρομερή νύχτα του ναυαγίου και συνετέλεσε μαζί με άλλους παράγοντες στη σχεδόν αστραπιαία βύθιση του πλοίου.*
*Πάντως, βοηθούντος του πολύ καλού καιρού φθάσαμε στον Πειραιά όπου αποβιβάσαμε μόνο τους επιβάτες, ενώ στη συνέχεια πήγαμε στο Πέραμα όπου, αφού τοποθέτησαν νέο καταπέλτη, αποβιβάσαμε και τα φορτηγά. Το ίδιο βράδυ, το καράβι εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο προς Ηράκλειο.*
*Τέτοια περιστατικά συνέβαιναν πολύ συχνά, αλλά το Γραφείο δεν εννοούσε να στείλει το πλοίο για δεξαμενισμό γιατί ο συναγωνισμός με την εταιρία Ευθυμιάδη ήταν πολύ μεγάλος εκείνη την εποχή. Αυτός δε ο συναγωνισμός έγινε αιτία ένα πρωί να συγκρουστεί το F/B «ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ» με το F/B «ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ» στην είσοδο του Πειραιά, διότι οι δυο καπεταναίοι, λόγω των τεταμένων σχέσεων, δεν υποχώρησαν. Έτσι, ακολούθησε σύγκρουση των δυο πλοίων, η οποία θα είχε αποφευχθεί εάν ο ένας από τους δυο έκανε κράτει.* 
*Το ατύχημα συνέβη όταν το F/B «ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ» ερχόμενο από Κρήτη έμπαινε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, ενώ το F/B «ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ» εκτελούσε ημερήσιο για Κρήτη και έβγαινε από το λιμάνι. Συγκεκριμένα, το «ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ» έπλεε ημιταχώς κι άρχισε να κάνει δεξιά στη λεκάνη, ενώ το «ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ», επίσης ημιταχώς, έκανε αριστερή στροφή για να βγει από το λιμάνι. Το «ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ» σφύριξε μια φορά, που σημαίνει «Στρίβω ΔΕΞΙΑ», ενώ το «ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ» σφύριξε δυο φορές, που σημαίνει «Στρίβω ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ». Διευκρινίζω εδω για τους για τους στεριανούς μου φίλους ότι τα σφυρίγματα αντιπροσωπεύουν το γράμμα «ΑΛΦΑ»: ΔΕΞΙΑ, ένα άλφα μέσα στη λέξη, ένα σφύριγμα. ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ, δυο άλφα μέσα στη λέξη, δυο σφυρίγματα, ενώ το ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ, που έχει τρία άλφα, υποδηλώνεται με τρία σφυρίγματα αυτό τουλάχιστον ίσχυε τότε.* 
*Ενώ τα δυο πλοία προχωρούσαν ακάθεκτα, καθένα στην πορεία του, το πλήρωμα της πλώρης του «ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ» έντρομο περίμενε διαταγές από το λοστρόμο, ο οποίος με τη σειρά του κοίταζε τη Γέφυρα, περιμένοντας κι αυτός οδηγίες από εκεί. Τελικά, κι ενώ τα πλοία βρίσκονταν περίπου σε εκατό μέτρα απόσταση, το μηχανοστάσιο πήρε διαταγή για κράτει και ανάποδα ολοταχώς, ενώ ο λοστρόμος, ουρλιάζοντας, έδιωξε το πλήρωμα της πλώρης και προσπάθησε να φουντάρει τις δυο άγκυρες. Ήταν όμως ήδη αργά, γιατί στο μεταξύ η απόσταση ανάμεσα στα δύο πλοία μίκραινε συνεχώς και τα δύο μεγαθήρια συγκρούστηκαν.*
*Η πλώρη του «ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ» έπεσε με δύναμη στην αριστερή πίσω πλευρά του «ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ», το οποίο όμως εξακολουθούσε να κινείται, με αποτέλεσμα να τρίβεται το πλαϊνό μέρος και να καταστρέφονται καμπίνες και ναυαγοσωστικές λέμβοι, μέσα σε τρομερό θόρυβο.* 
*Τελικά τα δυο πλοία σταμάτησαν και άρχισαν να κινούνται προς τα πίσω, oπότε η πλώρη του «ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ» ξεκόλλησε από τα πλαϊνά του «ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ», αφήνοντας τέσσερις καμπίνες της πρώτης θέσεως κατεστραμμένες και δυο βάρκες τελείως διαλυμένες. Τότε ήταν που άρχισαν και οι φιλοφρονήσεις μεταξύ των δυο καπεταναίων: -Χασάπη, -Μπακάλη, Αμαξά και άλλα που δε μπορούν νΆ αναφερθούν.*
*Μετά από τα πρώτα δραματικά λεπτά, και ενώ τα πλοία ήταν σχεδόν ακίνητα, το Λιμεναρχείο έδωσε διαταγή και στα δύο πλοία να πέσουν το καθένα στο αγκυροβόλιο του για τις περαιτέρω διαδικασίες. Το ίδιο βράδυ φύγαμε για το δρομολόγιο προς Ηράκλειο Κρήτης.*
*.*

----------


## harlek

Αν και καταντάμε κουραστικοί, ευχαριστούμε για άλλη μία φορά για την καταπληκτική σας περιγραφή.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε mike1945 συνεχιζεις την   καταθεση     ντοκουμεντων   ανεκτιμητης ιστορικης αξιας. Ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε mike1945 για τις εμπειρίες που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας. Είναι συγκλονιστικά.
Ας δούμε και σε ένα χάρτη της περιοχής τις βραχώδεις ακτές στα νότια για να πάρουμε μια ιδέα, οι υπόλοιποι, από τις στιγμές που πέρασαν μέχρι να πιάσει το ανάποδα.




> *Ένα πρωί γύρω στις 0500 πλησιάζαμε στον όρμο της Σούδας και η βάρδια ετοιμαζόταν να επανδρώσει τα πόστα για το δέσιμο και την εκφόρτωση του πλοίου. Ενώ πίναμε τον τελευταίο καφέ στο πίσω κομοδέσιο όπου ήταν και οι καμπίνες του πληρώματος, ακούγαμε το μοτέρ του τιμονιού να δουλεύει συνεχώς σα να είχε κολλήσει - και πραγματικά αυτό είχε συμβεί. Ο λοστρόμος ήρθε τρέχοντας και είπε στο πλήρωμα της πλώρης -στο οποίο ανήκα και εγώ-να πάει γρήγορα να βγάλει τους γάντζους που σιγουράρουν τις άγκυρες κατά την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού, και να βάλει τη μπόμπα(μηχανισμός της άγκυρας) στα φρένα , για φουντάρισμα των αγκυρών αν χρειαζόταν. Εδώ πρέπει να πούμε ότι όταν οι άγκυρες είναι σηκωμένες, στηρίζονται , στα φρένα και στους γάντζους που μπαίνουν όταν ταξιδεύει το πλοίο, ενώ όταν πρόκειται να φουνταριστούν οι άγκυρες τότε οι γάντζοι βγαίνουν και αυτές στηρίζονται μόνο στο φρένο, οπότε ελέγχεται η καδένα και η άγκυρα πηγαίνει σΆ όποιο βάθος είναι απαραίτητο..* 
> *Βγάλαμε λοιπόν τους γάντζους στα γρήγορα και περιμέναμε αναστατωμένοι να φουντάρουμε, γιατί το καράβι με κολλημένο πηδάλιο πήγαινε για προσάραξη στην παραλία του χωριού Καλύβες. Οι μηχανές, όπως ήταν φυσικό, πήγαν πρώτα στο κράτει και μετά στο όπισθεν ολοταχώς, με αποτέλεσμα ολόκληρο το πλοίο να τρέμει σα να γινόταν σεισμός. Κάτω στο μηχανοστάσιο έδιναν όλο και περισσότερες στροφές, σε μια προσπάθεια να σταματήσει η πορεία του σκάφους πριν συμβεί το ανεπανόρθωτο, διότι η προσάραξη είναι ο εφιάλτης κάθε πλοιάρχου. Όλο λοιπόν το πλήρωμα περίμενε με κομμένη την ανάσα, μέχρι που τελικά το ανάποδα έπιασε και το τεράστιο πλεούμενο άρχισε να χάνει ταχύτητα, να σταματάει και, με ισχυρές δονήσεις να κάνει όπισθεν. Στο μεταξύ, ο ηλεκτρολόγος της βάρδιας έκανε υπεράνθρωπες προσπάθειες στον πίνακα ελέγχου του μηχανισμού που κινεί το πηδάλιο και μετά από λίγο κατόρθωσε να επισκευάσει μια ασφάλεια που προκάλεσε το πρόβλημα. Μετά απΆ αυτό, το πλοίο μπορούσε να κυβερνηθεί ξανά οπότε κάνοντας ένα κύκλο κατά μήκος της ακτής στο όλο αριστερά μπήκαμε στον όρμο και δέσαμε στο συνηθισμένο μέρος, προς γενική ανακούφιση όλων.*


1202_05.jpg

----------


## mike1945

> Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε mike1945 για τις εμπειρίες που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας. Είναι συγκλονιστικά.
> Ας δούμε και σε ένα χάρτη της περιοχής τις βραχώδεις ακτές στα νότια για να πάρουμε μια ιδέα, οι υπόλοιποι, από τις στιγμές που πέρασαν μέχρι να πιάσει το ανάποδα.
> 
> 
> 1202_05.jpg


Ευχαριστώ και εγώ για τα καλά σας λόγια, με το χάρτη μου θύμησες πολλά από την θητεία μου 
δυο χρόνια κάναμε πετρελαιεύσεις στα πολεμικά του στόλου μας καθώς και πλοία του ΝΑΤΟ
με το Π/Φ ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ όπου υπηρετούσα σαν σηματωρός. 
Φιλικα Μιχ.Ν.

----------


## Ellinis

Το θέμα του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ έχει πάρει φωτιά και είδαν τον καπνό και οι ξένοι. Δείτε εδώ μια ωραία αεροφωτογραφία του ως LEICESTERSHIRE που ανέβασαν χθες στο shipsnostaliga.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ηρακλειον* στις 11 Ιουνιου 1965

19650611 Herakleion.jpg

----------


## mike1945

> Το *Ηρακλειον* στις 11 Ιουνιου 1965
> 
> 19650611 Herakleion.jpg


*Καλημέρα από Ηράκλειο Κρήτης φίλε μου μου θύμισε πολλά αυτή η αφίσα της εποχής , απλώς σχολιάζω τις ΅καμπίνεςΆ*
*της Γ θέσης ήταν θυμάμαι ξύλινα τετραώροφα κρεβάτια κατά μήκος του διαδρόμου επάνω από το πλωριό γκαράζ και τα οποία είχαν*
*κουρτινάκια για την απομόνωση των κοιμώμενων, ήταν δε για την εποχή πρωτοπορία γιατί η τρίτη θέση η ΅κατάστρωμαΆ ήταν κυριολεκτικά* 
*στο κατάστρωμα εκτεθειμένη στις καιρικές συνθήκες.*
*Φιλικά Μιχ.Ν.*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aυτη την αλλαγη να μεταφερει τον κοσμο απο το καταστρωμα στε κλειστους εσωτερικους χωρους νομιζω οτι την ειχαν φερει τα τετραδυμα των επανωρθωσεων.Μεχρι τοτε επικρατουσαν συνθηκες γαλερας για τους επιβατες καταστρωματος.Στιβαζοντουσαν στο καμπουνι εκτεθειμενοι στα στοιχεια τις φυσης με οπλο καμια κουβερτα.Ετσι τουλαχιστον μου ειχε μεταφερει γιος πλοιαρχου της θηραικης ατμοπλοιας

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Δηλαδη φιλε mike1945 οι αναφερομενες στο διαφημιστικο    εντυπο της εποχης σαν _καμπινες για τους επιβατες Γ θεσης_  ηταν  ντορμιτες?

----------


## mike1945

> Δηλαδη φιλε mike1945 οι αναφερομενες στο διαφημιστικο εντυπο της εποχης σαν _καμπινες για τους επιβατες Γ θεσης_ ηταν ντορμιτες?


 Ακριβως φιλε μου τουλαχιστον ηταν σε εσωτερικο χωρο,σε αντιθεση με τα αλλα πλοια,ενα απο τα λιγα θετικα του καραβιου.

----------


## mike1945

> Aυτη την αλλαγη να μεταφερει τον κοσμο απο το καταστρωμα στε κλειστους εσωτερικους χωρους νομιζω οτι την ειχαν φερει τα τετραδυμα των επανωρθωσεων.Μεχρι τοτε επικρατουσαν συνθηκες γαλερας για τους επιβατες καταστρωματος.Στιβαζοντουσαν στο καμπουνι εκτεθειμενοι στα στοιχεια τις φυσης με οπλο καμια κουβερτα.Ετσι τουλαχιστον μου ειχε μεταφερει γιος πλοιαρχου της θηραικης ατμοπλοιας


 Αγαπητε BEN BRUCE οπως τα λες,τα εχω ζησει σε ταξιδια με το ΤΕΤΙ,ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ ,ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ,ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ,ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ,μαρτυριο στο καταστρωμα ειδικα το χειμωνα απο την μια η ναυτια και απο την αλλη το κρυο και να σε ψεκαζει και το κυμα ποτε ποτε μιλαμε για δραματικες καταστασεις.
Μιχ.Ν.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ακριβως φιλε μου τουλαχιστον ηταν σε εσωτερικο χωρο,σε αντιθεση με τα αλλα πλοια,ενα απο τα λιγα θετικα του καραβιου.


Ευχαριστω φιλε mike1945.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αυτό το "19.000 τόννων και ταχύτητος 19 μιλίων" στην διαφήμιση δεν το σχολίασε κανεις....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε TSS QEEN ANNA MARIA οι διαφημησεις παντα εχουν μια δοση υπερβολης    αλλοτε λιγοτερο και αλλοτε περισσοτερο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Γιώργο υπήρχαν όμως καράβια την εποχή εκείνη, όπως το συνονόματό σου, που διαφημιζόντουσαν για την ταχύτητά τους την οποία είχαν στη πραγματικότητα και όχι στα χαρτιά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε  Αλεξανδρε   οι εταιρειες δεν ειναι ολες ιδιες.  Οσο για το  συνονοματο ανηκε σε μια  εταιρεια υποδειγμα.

----------


## Ellinis

Ο φίλος mike1945 μας είχε αναφέρει το συμβάν όπου το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ πήρε κλίση. 

Για πάμε να δούμε και πως το αντιμετώπισε η Επιθεώρηση Πλοίων. 

ΕΕΠ 1966.09.11.jpg
ΕΕΠ 1966.08.11 (2).jpg

Αναρωτιέμαι αν έγιναν οι εργασίες που ζητούσε η ΕΕΠ... και αν δεν έγιναν, πόσο αυτό να έπαιξε ρόλο στο μοιραίο ναυάγιο.

----------


## mike1945

> Ο φίλος mike1945 μας είχε αναφέρει το συμβάν όπου το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ πήρε κλίση. 
> 
> Για πάμε να δούμε και πως το αντιμετώπισε η Επιθεώρηση Πλοίων. 
> 
> ΕΕΠ 1966.09.11.jpg
> ΕΕΠ 1966.08.11 (2).jpg
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι αν έγιναν οι εργασίες που ζητούσε η ΕΕΠ... και αν δεν έγιναν, πόσο αυτό να έπαιξε ρόλο στο μοιραίο ναυάγιο.


*Καλησπέρα από Ηράκλειο ,αγαπητέ φίλε Ellinis η κλίση που αναφέρει το έγγραφο ήταν ΜΙΑ από τις πολλές, την πρώτη ημέρα που ήρθε στη πόλη μας έκανεμια «βόλτα »στο κόλπο του Ηρακλείου είχε πάρει δε παρά πολύ κόσμο (δωρεάν) για διαφημιστικούς λόγους και όταν επέστρεψε είχε πάρει μια σοβαρή κλίση προς τα αριστερά έπεσε δίπλα και μετά από πολύ ώρα αποκαταστάθηκε η ισορροπία, στη Σούδα (Νοέμβριος 65) την ώρα της φόρτωσης γύρισε και επανήλθε μετά από αρκετή ώρα με διάφορες μεταγγίσεις που έκαναν οι μηχαικοι -αγνωστο αν ματάγγισαν έρμα η κάυσιμα.*
*Στο περιστατικό που αναφέρεται το έγγραφο ήμουν απών και δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη.*
*Φιλικότατα.*
*Μιχ.Ν.*

----------


## harlek

Μα τι θα μπορούσε να είναι αυτό που του έδινε αυτές τις ξαφνικές "μόνιμες" κλίσεις;

----------


## karystos

Ότι σαβούρωνε και ξεσαβούρωνε για να μπορεί να ρίξει τον καταπέλτη. Οπότε η ευστάθεια πήγαινε κατ΄ευχήν.

----------


## mike1945

> Ότι σαβούρωνε και ξεσαβούρωνε για να μπορεί να ρίξει τον καταπέλτη. Οπότε η ευστάθεια πήγαινε κατ΄ευχήν.


*Καλησπέρα φίλε Karystos από Ηράκλειο, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, την εποχή εκείνη οι αποβάθρες δεν είχαν τα φάλτσα που χρειάζονταν οι καταπέλτες οπότε ανάλογα* 
*δίνανε κλίση για να φορτοεκφορτώνουν.*
*Καλές γιορτές να έχουμε στεριανοί και ναυτικοί*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ο *κύριος Ναλετάκης* μας έχει αφήσει με το στόμα ανοικτό.
> 
> Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για να τον ευχαριστήσουμε.
> 
> Ως ελάχιστο δείγμα ευγνωμοσύνης ας του αφιερώνουμε παρακάτω δύο φωτογραφίες με το *"Ηράκλειον"*.
> 
> Οι δύο φωτογραφίες προέρχονται από το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο του *Anthony Cooke* *"Liners & Cruise Ships-2 Some more notable smaller vessels" ("Carmania Press")*
> 
> Η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι του *Lawrence Dunn* και δείχνει το πλοίο στου Ξαβέρη το 1965 (κατόπιν και της παρακάτω διόρθωσης του καλού φίλου Ellinis).
> ...



Στις φωτο που ανεβασε ο ROI BAUDOIN ειναι εμφανες οτι κατα την διαρκεια της μετασκευης το υψος του ντεκ οχηματων ειναι κατω απο τον ντοκο.Στη δευτερη φωτο βλεπουμε το ηρακλειον σαφως πιο <σηκωμενο> για να εξυπηρετητε η ραμπα οχηματων.Νομιζω οτι οσο καλο βαπορι και να ηταν το ηρακλειον χωρις τον σωστο ερματισμο ηταν καταδικασμενο

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι πόσο περισσότερο εαν το καράβι είχε -κατόπιν της μετασκευής;- και θέματα με την ευστάθεια του...

Δείτε τι εννοώ παρακάτω. Από το αρχείο της ΕΕΠ, μέρος του οποίου ψηφιοποίησε και μας διέθεσε ο ναυπηγός Κ.Φιλίππου. Προσέξτε την ημερομηνία, 14.11.66 μόλις ένα μήνα πριν το ναυάγιο και ενώ το πλοίο ταξίδευε ήδη πάνω από χρόνο.

her1.jpg
her2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Kαι πόσο περισσότερο εαν το καράβι είχε -κατόπιν της μετασκευής;- και θέματα με την ευστάθεια του...
> 
> Δείτε τι εννοώ παρακάτω. Από το αρχείο της ΕΕΠ, μέρος του οποίου ψηφιοποίησε και μας διέθεσε ο ναυπηγός Κ.Φιλίππου. Προσέξτε την ημερομηνία, 14.11.66 μόλις ένα μήνα πριν το ναυάγιο και ενώ το πλοίο ταξίδευε ήδη πάνω από χρόνο.
> 
> her1.jpg
> her2.jpg



Αυτο ειναι σπουδαιο ντοκουμεντο Αρη. 

Νομιζω οτι οι προσφατες σου συζητησεις με τον Κυριο Φιλιππου θα μας βοηθησουν να καταλαβουμε ακομη καλυτερα το μεγεθος της αμελειας των υπευθυνων μιας εταιρειας που ολοι θαυμαζαμε τοτε (ισως χωρις να ξερουμε)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ναυάγιο του οχηματαγωγού Ηράκλειον στη νησίδα Φαλκονέρα._

Ναυάγιο του οχηματαγωγού *Ηράκλειον* στη νησίδα Φαλκονέρα: έρευνες για την ανεύρεση ναυαγών στην περιοχή της Φαλκονέρας. Πλοία και αεροσκάφη λαμβάνουν μέρος στις έρευνες για την ανεύρεση ναυαγών έπειτα από το ναυάγιο του οχηματαγωγού *Ηράκλειον* στη νησίδα Φαλκονέρα. 

Το ναυάγιο είχε ως αποτέλεσμα το θάνατο περισσότερων από 270 επιβατών του οχηματαγωγού «Ηράκλειον», το οποίο είχε αποπλεύσει από τα Χανιά με προορισμό τον Πειραιά. 

*8/12/1966*

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...268&thid=16673

H0.jpgH1.jpgH2.jpg

----------


## mike1945

Είναι συγκλονιστικό να βλέπεις έγγραφα που αφορούν τις επιθεωρήσεις του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ όμως με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα το γεγονός ότι στις αναφορές των υπηρεσιών ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΣΑΝ αντί να διατάξουν ως όφειλαν την εταιρία να προβεί στις αναγκαίες εργασίες για την βελτίωση 
της ασφάλειας του σκάφους έπρεπε να χαθούν τόσες ψυχές για να γίνει η ακτοπλοΐα ασφαλέστερη και να ταξιδεύει ο κόσμος
με περισσότερη άνεση .
Σήμερα είμαι πολύ στενοχωρημένος για τα παιδιά που αγνοούνται από το AegeanWind ας ευχηθούμε να βρεθούν οι άνθρωποι σώοι και αβλαβείς

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Nicholas, you are absolutely right about the shock and the sadness that the sinking of Herkalion brought about all over Greece. I think it was the second worse moment for the Greek society in the 60's after J. F. Kennedy's assassination. I was ten years old in 1966 and I remember vividly the pictures of Kathimerini and the news bulletin at the Cineak theater (under the Rex theater) with a film footage taken from the searching airplanes depicting the floating Bussing fridge-lorry and scenes from the ships unloading at Piraeus survivors and stretchers with bodies on them.


Νικόλα το βίντεο που ανέβασες είναι αυτό που περιγράφω σε προηγούμενη σελίδα του θέματος. Τι μνήμες μου ξύπνησες!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Παράθεση:
>                                                                         Αρχικό μήνυμα απο *TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA*  
> _Nicholas, you are absolutely right about the shock and the sadness that the sinking of Herkalion brought about all over Greece. I think it was the second worse moment for the Greek society in the 60's after J. F. Kennedy's assassination. I was ten years old in 1966 and I remember vividly the pictures of Kathimerini and the news bulletin at the Cineak theater (under the Rex theater) with a film footage taken from the searching airplanes depicting the floating Bussing fridge-lorry and scenes from the ships unloading at Piraeus survivors and stretchers with bodies on them._
> 
> 
> Νικόλα το βίντεο που ανέβασες είναι αυτό που περιγράφω σε προηγούμενη σελίδα του θέματος. Τι μνήμες μου ξύπνησες!


_Και εσυ μου θυμησες κατι αλλο_.  *Το ΣΙΝΕΑΚ*!  Πολλα απο αυτα τα επικαιρα του ΕΟΑ καθως και ζουρναλ (επικαιρα γεγονοτα απο ολο τον κοσμο), ντοκυμαντερ και shorts (ταινιες μικρου μηκους) της εποχης 1960−1967 (αλλα και τα πιο παλια (1950−1960)), τα βλεπαμε στο περιφημο *ΣΙΝΕΑΚ* στην οδο Πανεπιστημιου  μαζι με μικρα εργα Mickey Mouse και αλλα τετοια...  Το ΣΙΝΕΑΚ ξεκινησε απο συντμηση των λεξεων _Cine' Ac_  (δηλαδη _Cine d' actualites!_).

Το *ΣΙΝΕΑΚ* ηταν στην οδον Πανεπιστημιου, στο ιδιο κτιριο με το *Rex* και διπλα απο το *Τιτανια* (που κτιστηκε καπως μεταγενετσερα, το 1954).

SINEAK.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ετσι είναι Νικόλα. Από τις πιο νοσταλγικές αναμνήσεις των παιδικών χρόνων στην δεκαετία 50 και 60.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το *Ηρακλειον* στις 11 Ιουνιου 1965 19650611 Herakleion.jpg


Μια διορθωση. Ξερουμε τωρα οτι το πρωτο του ταξιδι ηταν την Πεμπτη, 10 Ιουνιου 1965

19650605 Herakleion.jpg

----------


## mike1945

> Μια διορθωση. Ξερουμε τωρα οτι το πρωτο του ταξιδι ηταν την Πεμπτη, 10 Ιουνιου 1965
> 
> 19650605 Herakleion.jpg


Είναι πραγματικά σπάνια ντοκουμέντα όλα αυτά που παραθέτουν οι 
φίλοι στο Site, μου φέρνουν στο μυαλό πολλές καλές αλλά και δυσάρεστες 
αναμνήσεις αλλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε την ιστορία, οπότε
καλό είναι να διδασκόμεθα από αυτήν.
Χρόνια Πολλά και καλά σε όλους τους φίλους. Και….

Όσα δεντρά υπάρχουνε στη Κρήτη και ανθούνε
Τους ναυτικούς τόσες ευχές να πάνε να τους βρούνε.

----------


## Naias II

> Μια διορθωση. Ξερουμε τωρα οτι το πρωτο του ταξιδι ηταν την Πεμπτη, 10 Ιουνιου 1965
> 
> 19650605 Herakleion.jpg


Ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια είναι συγκλονιστικό που υπάρχουν ακόμη τέτοια ντοκουμέντα.
Το διαφημιστικό γράφει "...κατ' ευθείαν ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ", γνωρίζουμε πριν τι δρομολόγιο υπήρχε μέχρι το Ηράκλειο;

----------


## karystos

Υπήρχε το "βαπόρι του γύρου" - Χανιά - Ρέθυμνο - Ηράκλειο

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Υπήρχε το "βαπόρι του γύρου" - Χανιά - Ρέθυμνο - Ηράκλειο



Ιδου!

_Αδριας_   10/6/1949
19490610 Adrias.jpg

*Δεσποινα*    19/11/1952
19521119 Desp.jpg

*Καραισκακης* 15/6/1957
19570615 Nomikos,jpg.jpg

*Αικατερινη*  25/5/1960
19600525 Kavounides.jpg

*Αγγελικα*   21/12/ 1960
19601221 all.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δεν το ειχα καταλαβει οτι ειχαν κατορθωσει να βγαλουν το περιφημο Scania Vabis απο την θαλασσα...

4.1.1967

19670104 fort.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νικόλα ήταν μάρκας BUSSING. Το θυμάμαι από τα επίκαιρα της εποχής. Επίσης, όταν το ψάρεψαν από την θάλασσα το είχαν αφήσει πάνω στον ντόκο του Πειραιά εκεί που είναι τα πυροσβεστικά πλοία για κάποιο διάστημα. Όταν αναχωρούσε κανείς με πλοίο τον καιρό εκείνο αντίκρυζε το ψυγείο της τραγωδίας. Ήταν ανατριχιαστικό.

----------


## Prince Philip

Η Θεια μου μου εξιστορουσε οταν ημουν μικρος μια ιστορια που ειχε να κανει με το ναυαγιο του ''ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ''  τη μοιραια εκεινη νυχτα του ναυαγιου ειχε εφιαλτες , ακουγε στον υπνο της φωνες και στριγγλιες ανθρωπων που παλευαν με τα κυματα , ηταν ενας αξεχαστος εφιαλτης μου ελεγε . Πρεπει να ηταν οι ψυχες των αδικοχαμενων επιβατων . Την αλλη μερα εμαθε , οπως ολοι για τη τραγωδια του ναυαγιου αυτου και σοκαριστηκε πολυ . 
Ποτε δεν ξεχασα την ιστορια της αυτη , μου εκανε πολυ μαγαλη εντυπωση και παντα μου προκαλουσε την περιεργια να μαθω οσο περισσοτερα γινεται για το ναυαγιο του ''ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ'' Τωρα πια με τη βοηθεια της τεχνολογιας (  internet  ) μαθαινω με καθε λεπτομερια  τι ειχε συμβει εκειν το τραγικο βραδυ .

----------


## gpap2006

http://www.steki.gr/video.php?user=28018&video_id=11753
Η χθεσινή εκπομπή του ΑΛΦΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΠΑΚΕΤΟ με 2 διασωθέντες του τραγικού ναυαγίου του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ στις 8/12/66 στη Φαλκονέρα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το ναυαγιο του *Ηρακλειου* βασικο θεμα συζητησεως σε φυλλο της Ελληνικης Ναυτιλιακης του Ιανουαριου 1967  (απο την βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ)


Ellhn NAutiliakh 1967.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ ΤΟ ΕΖΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ ΣΤΟ Λ.Σ ΣΤΟ Α/Λ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΤΣΕΛΕΠΗ/ΤΡΟΧΑΙΑ.ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ Η ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΟΠΙΚΕ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΟΡΤΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΧΟΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΠΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΣΥΝΕΠΟΙΑ Η ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΤΟ ΒΡΗΚΕ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΟ .Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΒΥΘΗΣΤΙΚΕ ΤΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΛΑ

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΟΡΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΟ Η ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΘΑ ΕΜΠΕΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΥΓΑΙΝΕ. ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ Ο ΘΟΡΥΒΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΙΚΕ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΨΙΜΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΝΤΡΑΡΙΣΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΒΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ .ΝΑ ΛΑΒΟΥΜΕ ΥΠ΄ΟΨΗΝ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΡΟΦΥΛΑΔΙΚΟ ΒΟΥΛΙΑΖΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΤΜΟ.ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΩΝ ΘΥΜΑΤΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΠΕΛΑΣ Η ΟΠΟΙΑ ΓΥΡΙΖΕ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟΥ. ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΠΟΨΗ Η ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε nikos1945, σχετικά με τα όσα έγραψες έχω κάποιες ενστάσεις σε κάποια σημεία.

Ειδικά στο οτι 


> ΚΑΙ Η ΠΟΡΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΟ Η ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΘΑ ΕΜΠΕΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΥΓΑΙΝΕ.


 Καθώς η θάλασσα έμπαινε στο γκαράζ του πλοίου θα έβρισκε διέξοδο και στα κατώτερα καταστρώματα μέσα από καταπακτές, σωληνώσεις, σκάλες κλπ. 
Αυτό θα δημιουργούσε στο εσωτερικό του σκάφους ελεύθερες επιφάνειες υγρού οι οποίες οδηγούν σε απώλεια ευστάθειας του σκάφους.
Σχετικά με τις ελεύθερες επιφάνειες υγρού:



> ελευθέρα επιφάνεια υγρού, ήτοι επιφάνεια υγρού εν δεξαμενή, ήτις, επειδή το υγρόν δεν πληροί απολύτως την δεξαμενήν, δύναται να μετατοπίζεται από τας εκάστοτε κλίσεις του πλοίου


  Η παρουσία των νερών μέσα στο γκαράζ θα μπορούσε να προκαλέσει μετατόπιση των οχημάτων το οποίο θα οδηγούσε σε απώλεια ευστάθειας. Μετά την απώλεια ευστάθειας η εισροή υδάτων στο γκαράζ θα ήταν μεγαλύτερη (λόγω μεγαλύτερων κλίσεων) και αυτό θα οδηγούσε σε ακόμη μεγαλύτερη απώλεια ευστάθειας και στην τελική ανατροπή του σκάφους.

Επίσης, δεν θυμάμαι καλά αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει αναφορά κάποιου επιζώντα που να αναφέρει θραύση του σκάφους. Νομίζω οτι ο ισχυρός θόρυβος που κάνουν οι λαμαρίνες όταν θα σπάνε θα γινόταν αντιληπτός ακόμη και από αδαείς.

----------


## nikos1945

AΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ Ellinis ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΡΕΥΡΙΣΚΟΝΤΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΟΤΕ ΟΡΘΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΟΤΕ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟΣ.Ο ΧΑΡΑΚΤΥΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΟΠΩΣ (ΑΔΑΕΙΣ) ΗΤΑΝ ΑΚΡΑΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΚΛΗΤΙΚΟΣ.ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΑΠΟ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΚΜΗΡΙΟΜΕΝΑ ΛΟΓΟ ΟΤΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΟΧΙ ΘΕΟΡΙΤΗΚΑ ΜΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ .ΘΑ ΕΠΑΝΕΛΘΩ ΕΠΙ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ   ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Ellinis

αγαπητέ nikos1945, o χαρακτηρισμός "αδαείς" δεν αναφερόταν σε εσένα αλλά σε επιβάτες. Για να γίνω πιο σαφής, εννοούσα οτι ακόμα και ένας αδαής επιβάτης (πόσο περισσότερο ένας επιβάτης που γνωρίζει ή ενα μέλος του πληρώματος) θα μπορούσε να αντιληφθεί το θόρυβο που κάνει ένα καράβι όταν παθαίνει "κρακ".
Ελπίζω να έγινα πιο κατανοητός αυτή τη φορά και λυπάμαι αν στεναχωρήθηκες χωρίς όμως λόγο...

Η άποψη σου είναι πέρα για πέρα ευπρόσδεκτη, όπως και κάθε άλλου μέλους.

----------


## mike1945

> αγαπητέ nikos1945, o χαρακτηρισμός "αδαείς" δεν αναφερόταν σε εσένα αλλά σε επιβάτες. Για να γίνω πιο σαφής, εννοούσα οτι ακόμα και ένας αδαής επιβάτης (πόσο περισσότερο ένας επιβάτης που γνωρίζει ή ενα μέλος του πληρώματος) θα μπορούσε να αντιληφθεί το θόρυβο που κάνει ένα καράβι όταν παθαίνει "κρακ".
> Ελπίζω να έγινα πιο κατανοητός αυτή τη φορά και λυπάμαι αν στεναχωρήθηκες χωρίς όμως λόγο...
> 
> Η άποψη σου είναι πέρα για πέρα ευπρόσδεκτη, όπως και κάθε άλλου μέλους.



Καλημέρα στην όμορφη παρέα σαν παλιό μέλος του πληρώματος (Δόκιμος) θα ήθελα να προσθέσω μερικά στοιχεία για την διαμόρφωση του πλωριού γκαράζ (υπήρχε και ένα μικρό πρυμα).
Λοιπόν το γκαράζ είχε μια μικρή κλήση .ο καταπέλτης ήταν περίπου στην μέση , δουλεύαμε πάντα τον δεξιό διότι ο αριστερός είχε πρόβλημα, στο πίσω μέρος του γκαράζ υπήρχε ένα τοίχωμα το όποιο χώριζε το χώρο με το  υπόλοιπο σκάφος, δεξιά και αριστερά υπήρχαν  δυο σιφόνια για την εκροή των υδάτων τα όποια όταν πλύναμε το γκαράζ, πολλές φόρες ΕΦΡΑΖΑΝ από μερικά πακέτα τσιγάρων η πεταμένες εφημερίδες, τόσο μικρά ήταν ,την βραδιά του ναυαγίου η θάλασσα μου έμπαινε ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ διέξοδο με αποτέλεσμα να συσσωρευτούν μεγάλες ποσότητες νερού με επακόλουθο να σπάσει το διαχωριστικό τοίχωμα και η θάλασσα να εισχωρήσει στο εσωτερικό του σκάφους και εν συνεχεία να κατακλύσει το μηχανοστάσιο πράγμα που σήμανε και το τέλος του F/B  HERAKLIO.
Λεπτομερής περιγραφή του ναυαγίου υπαρχή στην σελίδα. http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=25038&page=8
Φιλικά Μιχ.Ναλετακης.

----------


## Apostolos

Αναρωτιέμε τί μεγάλος όγκος νερού μπήκε, ή τι κατασκευαστικά λάθη υπήρχαν για να σπάσει ο μπουλμές και να γίνει σουρωτήρι το πλοίο. Ναυπηγοί, εφοπλιστές & ελεγκτές θα έπρεπε να είχαν οδηγηθεί στο εκτελεστικό απόσπασμα (αφού τότε υπήρχε)

----------


## mike1945

Αγαπητε APOSTOLE  δεν ηταν μονο ο ογκος του νερου,εκει συσσωρευτηκανν λογο της κλισης του γκαραζ πολλα φορτηγα τα οποια,παρασυρθηκαν απο τα νερα και  λειτουργησαν σαν καταπελτες, τα φορτηγα τα στερεωναν με δυο τακους και αυτο ηταν ολο.
Φιλικα Μιχ.Ν.

----------


## manolis132

Παιδια δεν ξερω αν καποιος απο σας η καποιος γιονιος σας ειχε ταξεδεψει με το Ηρακλειον,παντως ο δικος μου ταξεδεψε μια μερα πριν βυθηστει το πλοιο (ηταν φανταρος τοτε)και μου πε πως ηταν ενα πλοιο θρυλος και οτι δεν ειχε να ζηλεψει τιποτα απο τα μεταγεννεστερα πλοια (της εποχη εκινης)σε ομορφια.(Νομιζω καπου πρεπει να χει κρατησει το εισητηριο του,αμα το βρω δεν σας υποσχομαι βεβαια....θα το σκαναρω :Wink: )

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ανακοινωση του ερχομου του πλοιου *Ηρακλειον* στις 21 Μαρτιου 1965 στην Ελευθερια

19650321 Herakleion.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δεν ξερω αν εχει ανεβασθει προηγουμενως αλλα για μενα αυτη ειναι η ωραιοτερη φωτογραφια του ατυχου πλοιου *Ηρακλειον*.... Το πλοιο ηταν μονον 17 ετων οταν χαθηκε μια αγρια χειμωνιατικη βραδυα κοντα στην Φαλκονερα. 

Οπως εγραψα και προ 18 μηνων, για μας που ειμασταν νεοι τοτε αυτο ηταν το τραγικωτερο γεγονος της ναυτιλιας απο την εποχη του *Χειμαρρα* (1947) και αναλογο μονο του  *Ελπις* (1904) **, παρ οτι ενα αλλο ελληνικο επιβατηγο με εκατονταδες ανθρωπους, το _Αρντενα_, βυθιστηκε κατα την διαρκεια του πολεμου (μονο που οι επιβατες ηταν Ιταλοι στρατιωτες)

Η φωτογραφια ειναι φυσικα του μεγαλου Lawrence Dunn και δημοσιευτηκε στο Mediterranean Shipping, Carmania Press, London, 1999

her.jpg
_______________________

∗∗  Για να προλαβω οσους μου πουν οτι ξεχασα αλλα σπουδαια ναυαγια, φυσικα θυμαμαι το *Ευνομια* και το *Πατρις* του 19ου αιωνος, διαφορα μικρα του μεσοπολεμου, καθως και τον *Αδρια* και το *Αλεξανδρουπολις* του μεταπολεμου.

----------


## mike1945

*Φιλε Νικολα πραγματικα ειναι μια πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια,ομολογω οτι δεν την εχω στην συλλογη μου,αν και εχουν περασει  44 χρονια απο τοτε που το ειδα για τελευταια φορα στις 7 Δεκ.1966 οταν ελυνε για το στερνο ταξιδι του,η φωτογραφια σου μου το εφερε ΄ολοζωντο΄ μπροστα μου*.
*Φιλικα Μιχ.Ναλετακης.*

----------


## mike1945

Αν και έχουν περάσει 44 χρόνια από την ημέρα του πολύνεκρου ναυαγίου του Ο/Γ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω εκείνο το απόγευμα της εβδόμης Δεκ.1966 που ξεκαπέλωσα τους πλωριούς κάβους του Ο/Γ για το στερνό του ταξίδι έτσι σήμερα θα ήθελα να παραθέσω μερικές αναμνήσεις από την εποχή εκείνη σαν μνημόσυνο στους φίλους μου και τους υπόλοιπους ανθρώπους που χάθηκαν εκείνο το βράδυ.
Διευκρινίζω ότι το καιρό εκείνο υπηρετούσα την θητεία μου σε ένα μικρό πετρελαιοφόρο του τότε ΒΝ ,τον ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΑ το οποίο για λόγους ασφαλείας έδενε έξω από τον Ναύσταθμο δυτικά της πολιτικής προβλήτας ενώ τα οχηματαγωγά και τα φορτηγά έδεναν ανατολικά.
Μέρα παρά μέρα λοιπόν είχα επαφή με τους παλιούς μου συναδέλφους ενώ ο μάγειρας ο Μαστρο Νικόλας ο Λυμπερατος επέμενε να μου κάνει το τραπέζι οπότε βρισκόμουν στο καράβι.
Ο άνθρωπος αυτός λόγω της ονομαστικής του εορτής είχε μείνει στο Πειραιά ανεπίσημα και φερόταν σαν αγνοούμενος μέχρι που βγηκε στις εφημερίδες και διέλυσε την παρεξήγηση, επίσης σώθηκε ο καλός μου φίλος ο ¶γγελος Καμπούρης καθώς και ο υπολοστρομος ο Γκόπας, ενώ μέσα στους χαμένους ήταν και ένας χρυσός άνθρωπος ο ανθυποπλοίαρχος Δημήτριος Τζαγκαράκης από την Αγία Βαρβάρα Ηρακλείου ο οποίος όπως έχω αν αναφέρει μου έμαθε πολλά πράγματα.
Η γενική εκτίμηση ήταν ότι δεν υπήρχε κίνδυνος για το τεράστιο σκάφος, διότι το μέγεθος, η κατασκευή, η ταχύτητα και γενικά όλα τα πρωτόγνωρα προσόντα που διέθετε έναντι των μέχρι τότε σκαφών και των μετασκευασμένων πετρελαιοφόρων του Ευθυμιάδη του έδιναν μια αίσθηση σιγουριάς και ασφάλειας και κανείς δε θα μπορούσε να σκεφθεί ότι αυτό το μεγαθήριο ήταν δυνατό να κινδυνέψει. Πολλές φορές μάλιστα, όταν ταξιδεύαμε με κακοκαιρία -πράγμα που συνέβαινε τακτικά- το πλήρωμα το απολάμβανε, γιατί παρά τα εφτά και τα οκτώ μποφόρ, το πλοίο ταξίδευε με τη σιγουριά που του έδινε ο όγκος του.
Υπήρχαν φήμες ότι το πλοίο άνοιξε και ότι το τσιμέντο ταχείας πήξεως που υπήρχε στο κήτος επιτάχυνε τη βύθιση του πλοίου. Αυτό, τουλάχιστον κατά την προσωπική μου γνώμη, ήταν λάθος, το ξέρω γιατί, σαν μέλος του πληρώματος, είχα κατέβει πολλές φορές στο κύτος- από τις ανθρωποθυρίδες του γκαράζ- για συντήρηση και βάψιμο των τοιχωμάτων με το ειδικό κατράμι που χρησιμοποιείται γι’ αυτή τη δουλειά και δεν είχα δει τουλάχιστον σε εκείνο το μέρος μπαλώματα τσιμέντου.
Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα ήταν ο καταπέλτης του οποίου οι τέσσερις μεντεσέδες έκοβαν και κολλιόνταν συνέχεια με αποτέλεσμα μετά από λίγο να μην κλείνει τελείως.
Προ ημερών μιλούσα με τον λοστρόμο Θεόδωρο Μ. ο οποίος ζει εις το Πειραιά και μου θύμισε την αγωνία εκείνης της βραδιάς , με προτροπή του αρχιλογιστή και πολλών οδηγών είχε ανέβει στη γέφυρα και προσπάθησε με τους υπόλοιπους αξιωματικούς να πείσουν τον καπετάνιο να μειώσει ταχύτητα διότι πολλά φορτηγά είχαν μετακινηθεί και είχαν πάθει ζημιές αλλά αυτός δεν έκοβε ταχύτητα με αποτέλεσμα να πέσει το λευκό Bussinagπάνω στο καταπέλτη να τον παρασύρει στη θάλασσα γεγονός που ήταν η αρχή του τέλους για το σκάφος.
Αυτά σαν μνημόσυνο στους αδικοχαμένους εκείνου του ναυαγίου.
Μιχάλης Ναλετακης.
*DSCN0709.jpg*

*DSCN0711.jpg*

*exofyllo.jpg*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τα μουσιακα ειδη που μας παρουσιαζεις φιλε ΜΙΚΕ 1945 ειναι ανεκτημιτα οπως και αυτα που μας περιγραφεις

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΥΞΑΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ Ο ΒΥΘΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΦΑΛΚΟΝΕΡΑΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ.ΟΜΩΣ 2 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΒΓΑΖΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΣΟΥ ?

----------


## Ellinis

O mike1945 μας μετέφερε νοητά στις δύσκολες εκείνες μέρες του 1966.

Εγώ θα σας πάω ακόμη πιο πίσω, με δυο φωτογραφίες από την εποχή που ως LEICESTERSHIRE το καράβι είχε ναυλωθεί στη British India Line. 
Για τέσσερα χρόνια, από το 1950 ως το 1954, ταξίδευε  από την Ινδία προς τα λιμάνια της Ανατολικής Αφρικής, έχοντας φορέσει και τα σινιάλα της British India. Tίποτα δεν πρόδιδε οτι το στιβαρό φορτηγοποστάλι που κρόσαρε τον Ινδικό Ωκεανό θα είχε τέτοιο τέλος...

leicester 50.jpg
πηγή: shipspotting

Leicestershire 50-4.jpg
πηγή: shipsnostalgia

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα στιβαρο φιλε ellinis τοτε που η αγγλια ηταν η πρωτη δυναμη και μολις ειχε χασει την ινδια, ως αποικια

----------


## mike1945

> Πραγματικα στιβαρο φιλε ellinis τοτε που η αγγλια ηταν η πρωτη δυναμη και μολις ειχε χασει την ινδια, ως αποικια


Αγαπητοί φίλοι καλημέρα ,με στεναχωρει το γεγονός ότι κάποιοι νομίζουν ότι παριστάνω τον ειδικό και βγάζω συμπεράσματα ,απλώς μεταφέρω σκέψεις διασωθέντων και μελών του πληρώματος που είναι εν ζωή, και με τους οποίους συζητώ ακόμα και σήμερα για το τι πράγματι έφταιξε (που πιθανών να μην γίνει ποτέ γνωστό) όπως ορθα παρατηρεί ο φίλος Nikos, έπ’ ουδενι θα παρίστανα τον ειδικό, απλώς θέλω να μεταφέρω με καλή πρόθεση μερικές άγνωστες πτυχές του δράματος, προσπαθώντας να μην υπερβώ τα δέοντα .
Φιλικά Μιχ.Ν.

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΑΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΧΑΛΗ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΥΠΕΣΤΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΕΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΜΗ ΛΑΒΕΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ ΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΔΕΣΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΖΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΕΨΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΟΧΗΜΑΤΑΓΩΓΟΝ.ΕΚΕΙΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΒΩ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΙΧΑΛΗ ΟΤΙ Ο ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΟΨΕ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΝΑΡΜΟΝΙΖΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΟΠΩΣΕΙΣ (ΚΟΝΤΡΑΡΙΣΜΑ).ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΩΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ Ο/Γ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΕΣΤΙΣΑΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΕΠΙΣΕΙΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΛΑΣΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΤΑΡΑΧΗ.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ, ΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΟΥΛΙΑΞΕ ΑΦΟΥ ΥΠΕΣΤΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΤΥΠΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΠΕΛΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΣ ΔΥΟ ΜΕΡΙΕΣ. ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΑΝΑΠΑΝΤΗΤΑ. ΦΙΛΕ ΜΙΧΑΛΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΝΩΠΙΖΑ ΚΑΙ ΙΔΙΩΣ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΓΙΑΦΗ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΓΥΤΟΝΑΣ   ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΦΙΛΙΚΟΤΑΤΑ ΝΙΚΟΣ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω μια σειρα απο πλοια του Τυπαλδου με πρωτο πρωτο το *ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ* που (τουλαχιστον οπως αναφερεται στην διαφημιση αυτη της 25ης Ιουλιου 1965) εκανε 5 ταξιδια την εβδομαδα για την Κρητη....  Ολα χαθηκαν στις 8 Δεκεμβριου 1966

Μαζι του μια σειρα απο πλοια που "χαθηκαν" μαζι του οταν η Ατμοπλοια Τυπαλδου εκλεισε...


19650725 Typaldos.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΝΙΚΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΕ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΟΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΥΠΑΛΔΟΥ Η ΤΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΝΑΥΛΟΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΒΟΥΝΙΔΗ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΝΙΚΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΕ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΟΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΥΠΑΛΔΟΥ Η ΤΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΝΑΥΛΟΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΒΟΥΝΙΔΗ


_Νικολα το Αδωνις ανηκε στον Ε.Ο.Τ. Ξεκινησε λοιπον Ακτοπλοικα δρομολογια τον Ιουνιο του 1965 με προσωρινο διαχειριστη την Ατμοπλοια Αιγαιου των Α/φων Τυπαλδου, στον οριστικο πλειοδοτικο διαγωνισμο που εγινε  (τον Ιουνιο του 1966 ανακοινωθηκε η εγκριση της εκποιησις) για το Αδωνις πλειοδοτης ηταν η  Ατμοπλοια Καβουνιδου._

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> _Νικολα το Αδωνις ανηκε στον Ε.Ο.Τ. Ξεκινησε λοιπον Ακτοπλοικα δρομολογια τον Ιουνιο του 1965 με προσωρινο διαχειριστη την Ατμοπλοια Αιγαιου των Α/φων Τυπαλδου, στον οριστικο πλειοδοτικο διαγωνισμο που εγινε (τον Ιουνιο του 1966 ανακοινωθηκε η εγκριση της εκποιησις) για το Αδωνις πλειοδοτης ηταν η Ατμοπλοια Καβουνιδου._


 Μάλιστα, το διαφημιστικό της εταιρίας Τυπάλδου για το 1965 συμπεριλάμβανε στα σκίτσα των πλοίων της εταιρίας το ¶δωνις με τα χρώματα των Τυπάλδων και το όνομα ΑΙΝΟΣ.

----------


## nikos1945

> _Νικολα το Αδωνις ανηκε στον Ε.Ο.Τ. Ξεκινησε λοιπον Ακτοπλοικα δρομολογια τον Ιουνιο του 1965 με προσωρινο διαχειριστη την Ατμοπλοια Αιγαιου των Α/φων Τυπαλδου, στον οριστικο πλειοδοτικο διαγωνισμο που εγινε  (τον Ιουνιο του 1966 ανακοινωθηκε η εγκριση της εκποιησις) για το Αδωνις πλειοδοτης ηταν η  Ατμοπλοια Καβουνιδου._


ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΥΤΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΘΥΜΟΜΟΥΝΑ ΦΙΛΙΚΑ  ΝΙΚΟΣ1945

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΥΤΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΘΥΜΟΜΟΥΝΑ ΦΙΛΙΚΑ  ΝΙΚΟΣ1945


Και εγω δεν το θυμομουνα. Ευχαριστω

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ όπως έχουμε αναφέρει είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1948-49 στα ναυπηγεία Fairfield της Γλασκώβης ως LEICESTERSHIRE. 
Καθελκύσθηκε στις 29 Ιουνίου 1949 και παραδόθηκε το Δεκέμβριο της ίδιας χρονιάς, στη Βρετανική Bibby Line. Ένα μήνα αργότερα έκανε το παρθενικό του ταξίδι από το Birkenhead της Αγγλίας ως τη Rangoon της Βιρμανίας, μέσω του Σουέζ.
Σε αυτά τα ταξίδια το LEICESTERSHIRE μετέφερε φορτία αλλά και 76 επιβάτες σε ευρύχωρες καμπίνες Αʼ θέσης. Οι επιβάτες του ήταν κυρίως δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι με προορισμό την τότε Βρετανική αποικία, έμποροι, αλλά και κάποιοι τουρίστες.

Εδώ σε μια χαρακτηριστική για φορτηγοποστάλι φωτογραφία, με σηκωμένο το μουσαμά του αμπαριού πίσω από το κομοδέσιο της γέφυρας. 
Aυτό που δεν φανταζόμουν κοιτώντας το είναι οτι κάπου στα καταστρώματα του υπήρχε και μια πισίνα...

leiceste1.jpg 
πηγή: shipspotting

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Στα ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ στο τευχος του Ιουνιου 1965 κανοντας  περιγραφη στους χωρους του πλοιου κανει αναφορα και για την πισινα..._
_και μαλιστα την αναφερει σαν "Δεξαμενη κολυμβησεως"_
HRAKLEION2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετικός όπως πάντα ο T.S.S !
Ίσως ο φίλος mike1945 να θυμάται και να μας πει που βρισκόταν η πισίνα του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ.

Στο μεταξύ, να κλείσω και την αναδρομή στην πρό-Τυπάλδου "καριέρα" του πλοίου...

Στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του Ά50, η κίνηση της επιβατικής γραμμής Αγγλία-Βιρμανία σταδιακά μειώθηκε, και έτσι το 1964 το LEICESTERSHIRE έκανε το τελευταίο επιβατικό δρομολόγιο της εταιρίας του, η οποία συνέχισε να δραστηριοποιείται με αμιγώς φορτηγά πλοία. 
Μαζί με το αδερφάκι του WARWICKSHIRE πέρασαν στην ιδιοκτησία των Αδελφών Τυπάλδου.
Τα δυο μονέλικα αδερφάκια –μέχρι που μετασκευάστηκαν στον Πειραιά- ξεχώριζαν σε λίγες λεπτομέρειες. Η πιο βασική διαφορά ήταν ότι το WARWICKSHIRE είχε και πρυμναίο ιστό, που του έδινε μια πιο κλασική αλλά και πιο συμμετρική κοψιά.

leicester2.jpg
πηγή

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το μόνο σημείο που θα έβλεπα θέση πισίνας ¶ρη είναι στο πίσω μέρος του ακομοδέσιου πρύμα από την τσιμινιέρα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Ηρακλειον...σαραντατεσσερα χρονια περασαν απο τοτε..._ 

HERAKLION_1   Typaldos Lines.jpg

Τουτη την ωρα πριν απο σαραντατεσσερα χρονια στο λιμανι της Σουδας το F/B *Ηρακλειον* ελυνε καβους ξεκινωντας ενα ταξιδι που εμελλε η ροτα του κακοτυχου πλοιου κοντα στην Φαλκονερα ν'ανταμωση το μαυρο πεπρωμενο του... 

_...Φαλκονερα Πεμπτη 8 Δεκεμβριου 1966..._
Heraklion_2 Falkonera  8-12-1966 nautilia.gr.jpg
_καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση_
_Σε αγριεμενη θαλασσα παλευε το ατυχο σκαρι..._

_...Ωρα 02.05'..._
_"S.O.S. Πορθμειον Ηρακλειον στιγμα 36.52 βορειο πλατος και 24.08 ανατολικο μηκος Ανηρπαγη η μπουκαπορτα της δεξιας πλευρας θεσις πλοιου επικινδυνος"_

_...Ωρα 02.15'..._
_" S.O.S. Πορθμειον Ηρακλειον Βυθιζομεθα πλευσατε εις βοηθειαν Σωσατε τας ψυχας μας S.O.S."_ 


MAKEDONIA 9_12_1966.JPG
http://www.nlg.gr/digitalnewspapers/...&db=12&da=1966


_...Μαυρο το σκαρι σου Ηρακλειον μαυρη και η μοιρα σου...πενθος και θρηνος σε ολη την χωρα...αβαστακτος ο πονος στην πολη των Χανιων για τις ψυχες που χαθηκαν στα παγωμενα νερα της Φαλκονερας εκεινο το μοιραιο ξημερωμα της αποφραδας ημερας ηταν Πεμπτη 8 Δεκεμβριου 1966..._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπιστευτη δουλεια φιλε TSS APOLLON!!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πιστευω οτι αξιζει να μνημονευσουμε "τα πλοια της Σωτηριας των ναυαγων" αυτα ηταν_

_Το Φιλανδικο Δ/Ξ NUNNALAHTI...διεσωσε 20 ναυαγους_
Nunnalahti-01.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...alahti-01.html

_Το F/B Μινως...διεσωσε 12 ναυαγους_

Minos- despo.jpg 
_Αρχειο despo_ 

_To Φ/Γ Ανδρος...διεσωσε 5 ναυαγους_
Andros-01.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Andros-01.html

_Το Α/Γ Συρος...διεσωσε 3 ναυαγους_
syros1_hi.jpg
http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/syros64_99.asp

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το Ναρκαλιευτικο του βρετανικου πολεμικου ναυτικου H.M.S. *ASHTON*...διεσωσε 2 ναυαγους 
Ashton%20M1198-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...0M1198-01.html

_Το F/B Χανια...διεσωσε 2 ναυαγους_ 
_HANIA.jpg_
_Αρχειο περιοδικου ΑΡΓΩ_

_Το Δ/Ξ Αλντεμπαραν...διεσωσε 2 ναυαγους_

_και το Ρωσικο Φ/Γ Ουρισκ...το οποιο διεσωσε 1 ναυαγο_

----------


## Ellinis

αγαπητέ T.S.S Apollon, δεν έχω λόγια... appl.gif
Οι εικόνες του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ είναι εκπληκτικές!!!
Η δε παρουσίαση των πλοίων της σωτηρίας πληρέστατη.

Να προσθέσω και εγώ τον οβολό μου με μερικά καρέ από ένα φιλμ της επόμενης ημέρας με εικόνες από την περιοχή ερευνών...

Το NUNNALAHTI..................................................  .......... και ξανά το ίδιο μαζί με το φορτηγό ¶ΝΔΡΟΣ
her1.jpgher2.jpg

Πιθανώς το ΧΑΝΙΑ..................................................  ....... και ένα από τα βρετανικά ναρκαλλιευτικά
her3.jpgher4.jpg
πηγή

----------


## nikos1945

> Το Ναρκαλιευτικο του βρετανικου πολεμικου ναυτικου H.M.S. *ASHTON*...διεσωσε 2 ναυαγους 
> Ashton%20M1198-01.jpg
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...0M1198-01.html
> 
> _Το F/B Χανια...διεσωσε 2 ναυαγους_ 
> _HANIA.jpg_
> _Αρχειο περιοδικου ΑΡΓΩ_
> 
> _Το Δ/Ξ Αλντεμπαραν...διεσωσε 2 ναυαγους_
> ...


ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΦΙΛΕ ΕΠΙΚΡΟΤΩ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ .ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ ΣΟΥ

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Γιώργο ομολογουμένως εκπληκτική δουλειά. Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ. Μόνο ξέχασες να σηκώσεις τις σκάλες επιβίβασης.

----------


## Trakman

Τι να πω... Είστε εξαιρετικοί όλοι!! Μοναδικές φωτογραφίες, μοναδικές περιγραφές, από μια τραγωδία που δεν πρέπει να ξεχαστεί. Να σημειώσουμε (πιθανώς να το έχετε αναφέρει ήδη) ότι σήμερα είναι η επέτειος μιας ακόμα τραγωδίας για τα Χανιά, η οποία έγινε 3 χρόνια μετά, όταν αεροπλάνο της Ολυμπιακής με πτήση από Χανιά προς Αθήνα κατέπεσε στην Κερατέα, με απολογισμό 90 νεκρούς. 8 Δεκεμβρίου λοιπόν, μέρα τραγικής μνήμης για τα Χανιά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ετσι ακριβως φιλε Trakman_ 
_Πεμπτη 8 Δεκεμβριου του 1966 ωρα αναχωρησης 19.35 περιπου του F/B Ηρακλειον απο Χανια για τον Πειραια..._
_Δευτερα 8 Δεκεμβριου του 1969 ωρα αναχωρησης 19.35 περιπου του DC-6 της Ολυμπιακης απο τα Χανια για το Ελληνικο..._
_Η Ημερα αυτη θυμαμαι στα Χανια ειχε χαρακτηρισθει σαν Αποφραδα Ημερα_

----------


## Trakman

Έτσι ακριβώς φίλε Γιώργο.
Στο παρακάτω link βρήκα μια ακόμα μαρτυρία ενός επιζώντος από το ναυάγιο. Ο Κουριδάκης που αναφέρει ο επιζών Δημήτρης Γεωργακάκης ότι αντάμωσε μέσα στη θάλασσα ήταν θείος μου, και δυστυχώς τελικά δεν τα κατάφερε...

http://ixnilatontas.blogspot.com/

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία ημέρα με δυσάρεστες μνήμες τόσο για το ναυάγιο του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ που συγκλόνισε το πανελλήνιο, όσο και την πτώση του Douglas DC-6B SX-DAE της Ολυμπιακής πάνω στο βουνό των Καλυβίων Κερατέας τρία χρόνια αργότερα. Το ναυάγιο του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ το παρακολουθούσα από τις εφημερίδες και το περιοδικό ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ, το ραδιόφωνο μιας και δεν υπήρχε ακόμα η τηλεόραση, και θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά τα επίκαιρα που πρόβαλε τότε το σινεμά ΣΙΝΕΑΚ της Πανεπιστημίου που έδειχναν λήψεις από τα αεροπλάνα που πετούσαν πάνω από την περιοχή του ναυαγίου και το ζουμ της κάμερας στο μοιραίο ψυγείο BUSSING που επέπλεε στην θάλασσα. Έντονες πραγματικά μνήμες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μία ημέρα με δυσάρεστες μνήμες τόσο για το ναυάγιο του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ που συγκλόνισε το πανελλήνιο, όσο και την πτώση του Douglas DC-6B SX-DAE της Ολυμπιακής πάνω στο βουνό των Καλυβίων Κερατέας τρία χρόνια αργότερα. Το ναυάγιο του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ το παρακολουθούσα από τις εφημερίδες και το περιοδικό ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ, το ραδιόφωνο μιας και δεν υπήρχε ακόμα η τηλεόραση, και θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά τα επίκαιρα που πρόβαλε τότε το σινεμά ΣΙΝΕΑΚ της Πανεπιστημίου που έδειχναν λήψεις από τα αεροπλάνα που πετούσαν πάνω από την περιοχή του ναυαγίου και το ζουμ της κάμερας στο μοιραίο ψυγείο BUSSING που επέπλεε στην θάλασσα. Έντονες πραγματικά μνήμες.



Για οσους θελουν να ξαναδουν τις σκηνες της διασωσης   http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...268&thid=16673

Ναυάγιο του οχηματαγωγού *Ηράκλειον* στη νησίδα Φαλκονέρα: έρευνες για την ανεύρεση ναυαγών στην περιοχή της Φαλκονέρας. Πλοία και αεροσκάφη λαμβάνουν μέρος στις έρευνες για την ανεύρεση ναυαγών έπειτα από το ναυάγιο του οχηματαγωγού *Ηράκλειον* στη νησίδα Φαλκονέρα. 

Το ναυάγιο είχε ως αποτέλεσμα το θάνατο περισσότερων από 270 επιβατών του οχηματαγωγού «Ηράκλειον», το οποίο είχε αποπλεύσει από τα Χανιά με προορισμό τον Πειραιά. 

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

Mesimvrini Herakleion.jpg

Heraklion.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Η 8η Δεκεμβριου ειναι ημερα μνημης και πενθους για την πολη των Χανιων, στην πλατεια Ταλω υπαρχει μνημειο που θυμιζει το τραγικο  ναυαγιο, καθε χρονο λοιπον τετοια μερα τελειται μνημοσυνο υπερ αναπαυσεως των ψυχων που χαθηκαν στην Φαλκονερα_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Η   8η  Δεκεμβριου ειναι ημερα μνημης και πενθους για την πολη των Χανιων,      στην πλατεια Ταλω υπαρχει μνημειο  που   θυμιζει το τραγικο ναυαγειο, καθε χρονο λοιπον τετοια μερα τελειται μνημοσυνο  υπερ αναπαυσεως  των  ψυχων που χαθηκαν στην Φαλκονερα_


Αυτο εδω

Chania2.jpgChania3.jpg
Chania monument.jpg
Και φυσικα η νεα γενια παει και γραφει grafiti....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Ευχαριστώ τον φίλο T.S.S APOLLON για το όνομα του φινλανδέζικου το οποίο αγνοούσα.** Το πλήρωμα του εν λόγω σκάφους έδειξε απαράμιλλη αυτοθυσία.* 
> *'Οπως ειπώθηκε βουτούσαν δεμένοι και ανέσυραν πολλούς ναυαγούς ,οπότε κάθε αναφορά για το σκάφος αυτό είναι δίκαιη και επιβεβλημένη.*
> *Φιλικά* *Μιχ.Ν.*


_Με αφορμη το μηνυμα του φιλου mike 1945 ας δουμε αλλη μια φωτογραφια του Φιλανδικου Δ/Ξ ΝUNNALAHTI..._ 
568667.jpg
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...lahti&x=19&y=9

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αυτο εδω
> 
> Chania2.jpgChania3.jpg
> Chania monument.jpg
> Και φυσικα η νεα γενια παει και γραφει grafiti....


  Ευχαριστουμε  για την αμεση ανταποκριση  φιλε Nicholas!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Ηρακλειον*... _Η αποφραδα ημερα σε λιγο φευγει... ομως οι μνημες του Ναυαγιου εχουν αφησει ανεξιτηλα τα σημαδια τους για παντα..._
HERAKLION_1   Typaldos Lines  artistic.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καθελκυση του *Ηρακλειου* σαν  *Leicestershire*  στις 4 Ιουλιου 1949

Πηγη: Getty images

Leicestershire launching.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφιες διασωθεντων του *Ηρακλειον* στο νοσοκομειο
http://www.gettyimages.com/Search/Se...&p=heraklion#4

Πηγη: Getty images

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ανεκτημιτα αυτα που ανεβαζουν οι nicholas peppas & TSS APOLLON

----------


## Naias II

Εκείνη την εποχή σε βοήθεια είχε κληθεί και το Μυρτιδιώτισσα,το οποίο τελικά δεν βοήθησε το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ, γιατί έπρεπε να βοηθήσει μια θαλαμηγό που κινδύνευε.Κι όμως ο πλοίαρχος του Κώστας Κασβίκης κατηγορήθηκε από τον ανθυποπλοίαρχο Π.Παπαδάτο ότι παρόλο που έλαβε το σήμα του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ προτίμησε να βοηθήσει τη θαλαμηγό!
Αργότερα, ο Π.Παπαδάτος παραδέχτηκε ότι η καταγγελία του ήταν λανθασμένη και ότι έγινε εν θερμώ και ότι το Μυρτιδιώτισσα εκείνη την ημέρα είχε κινδυνέψει σοβαρότατα,με άνοιγμα του δεξιού του μπαρκαρίζου από τα κύματα.Το αμπάρι του πλοίου είχε γεμίσει νερά και καταστράφηκαν τα εμπορεύματα κι όμως πλησίασαν και βοήθησαν το κότερο που κινδύνευε.

Υ.Γ: Τα παραπάνω αποτελούν μαρτυρίες του πλοιάρχου Ισίδωρου Μαμίδη στο περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής(Αύγουστος 2010)

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

..._και το Ηρακλειον στην Τηνο?_
_Ελευθερια Σαββατο 14 Αυγουστου 1965_ 
Ελευθερια Σαββατ&#959.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Σαν σημερα πριν απο σαρανταεξι χρονια βυθιστηκε στην Φαλκονερα το  F/B ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ   ενα ναυαγιο που προκαλεσε πανελληνια συγκινηση και βυθισε στο πενθος ολη την χωρα,    ο πονος   ηταν αβαστακτος  στην μεγαλονησο  και την πολη των Χανιων  για τις ψυχες που χαθηκαν στα παγωμενα νερα της  Φαλκονερας εκεινο το μοιραιο ξημερωμα της αποφραδας ημερας  ηταν Πεμπτη 8 Δεκεμβριου του 1966

_HERAKLION_7_a.jpgFB HERAKLION_8.jpgFB HERAKLION_9.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

O φίλος ΤSS APOLLON δεν ξεχνά κάθε χρόνο να τιμά την επέτειο του τραγικού ναυαγίου, τόσο με τις υπέροχες εικαστικές παρεμβάσεις αλλά κ με τα κείμενά του εδώ στο φιλόξενο αυτό φόρουμ.

----------


## Ellinis

Να προσθέσω και εγώ μια φωτογραφία του τραγικού ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ που δεν έχουμε στο θέμα του. 
Από το Ναυτικό Μουσείο στα Χανιά.

heraklion3.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Να προσθέσω και εγώ μια φωτογραφία του τραγικού ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ που δεν έχουμε στο θέμα του. 
> Από το Ναυτικό Μουσείο στα Χανιά.
> 
> heraklion3.jpg


 Kαι γράφουν άγνωστο πλοίο! Αν δεν μπορούσαν να το ξεχωρίσουν από το ΧΑΝΙΑ, κάποιος έπρεπε να τους πεί ότι το δεύτερο ήταν άσπρο.

----------


## Ellinis

Mπα το πρόβλημα τους δεν νομίζω οτι ήταν να το ξεχωρίσουν από το ΧΑΝΙΑ. Να σκεφτείς οτι ήταν σε ένα χώρο με θέμα "φωτογραφίες από το β' παγκόσμιο"...
Τους το είπα και ελπίζω να το έβαλαν ξεχωριστά.

----------


## Georgecz3

8 Δεκεμβριου. Μια ημερα πενθους για την κοινωνια των Χανιων καθως 2 τραγικα γεγονοτα, το ναυαγιο του Ηρακλειον και η πτηση 954 της Ολυμπιακης αεροποριας πριν 46 και 43 χρονια αντιστοιχα, εμελε να την στιγματησουνν. Αξιζει να τιμαμε την συγκεκριμενη μερα και να θυμομαστε την μνημη των ανθρωπων που χαθηκαν , γιατι αυτα τα 2 δυστηχηματα υπηρξανε αφορμη το μεν πρωτο για την θεσπιση του απαγορευτικου και την δημιουργια θαλαμου επιχειρησεων στο ΥΕΝ το δε δευτερο στην αλλαγη του τροπου προσσεγγισης των αεροσκαφων στον αερολιμενα του Ελληνικου και στην λειτουργια του radar aproach σε καθε προσσεγιση και οχι μεχρι τις 18:00 και σε επειγοντα περιστατικα(αναλογως του διαθεσιμου προσωπικου).





> Mπα το πρόβλημα τους δεν νομίζω οτι ήταν να το ξεχωρίσουν από το ΧΑΝΙΑ. Να σκεφτείς οτι ήταν σε ένα χώρο με θέμα "φωτογραφίες από το β' παγκόσμιο"...
> Τους το είπα και ελπίζω να το έβαλαν ξεχωριστά.


Ναυτικο Μουσειο Χανιων σου λεει μετα..

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε και το μνημείο που έχει γίνει στα Χανιά, για το Ηράκλειο.

ΚΡΗΤΗ 54 - ΜΝΗΜΕΙΟ Ε-Γ &#9.jpg

----------


## Eng

Απιστευτο δεν το ειχα δει ποτε.... :Apologetic:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 8 Δεκεμβριου. Μια ημερα πενθους για την κοινωνια των Χανιων καθως 2 τραγικα γεγονοτα, το ναυαγιο του Ηρακλειον και η πτηση 954 της Ολυμπιακης αεροποριας πριν 46 και 43 χρονια αντιστοιχα, εμελε να την στιγματησουνν. Αξιζει να τιμαμε την συγκεκριμενη μερα και να θυμομαστε την μνημη των ανθρωπων που χαθηκαν , γιατι αυτα τα 2 δυστηχηματα υπηρξανε αφορμη το μεν πρωτο για την θεσπιση του απαγορευτικου και την δημιουργια θαλαμου επιχειρησεων στο ΥΕΝ το δε δευτερο στην αλλαγη του τροπου προσσεγγισης των αεροσκαφων στον αερολιμενα του Ελληνικου και στην λειτουργια του radar aproach σε καθε προσσεγιση και οχι μεχρι τις 18:00 και σε επειγοντα περιστατικα(αναλογως του διαθεσιμου προσωπικου).
> 
> 
> 
> Ναυτικο Μουσειο Χανιων σου λεει μετα..


Tα λάθη αυτά είναι αδικαιολόγητα. Παρ' όλα αυτά, σε κάποια πράγματα είναι καλύτερο από το κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερο Ναυτικό Μουσείο Ελλάδος.

----------


## τοξοτης

Εκτός λάθους μου δε βρήκα να έχουν δημοσιευθεί ξανά οι πιό κάτω φωτογραφίες του LEICESTERHIRE που βρήκα στο http://www.lifo.gr/team/sansimera/34294 

όπου στη μία απεικονίζεται η άφιξη του Leicestershire στο λιμάνι της Rangoon στη Βιρμανία. ( Φωτ. Dedge.) και στην άλλη το  Leicestershire έτοιμο για αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι του Port Said για το τελευταίο ίσως ταξίδι του με την εταιρεία Bibby Line (1964). ( Φωτ. Dedge.)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ως εγγλεζικο φορτηγοποσταλι ηταν υπερβαπορ καθως ολη η πειρα της βιομηχανικης επαναστασης ηταν φορτωμενη πανω του.Εδω τι εκαναν τα δικα μας τα τσακαλια εχει ειπωθει ποικιλοτροπως

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Περσινο ανεβασμα ιστοσελιδας για το ναυαγιο του *Ηρακλειον*. Πολλες φωτογραφιες και αποκομματα... http://www.lifo.gr/team/sansimera/34294

----------


## τοξοτης

> Περσινο ανεβασμα ιστοσελιδας για το ναυαγιο του *Ηρακλειον*. Πολλες φωτογραφιες και αποκομματα... http://www.lifo.gr/team/sansimera/34294


Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα αναφερόμενα στην ιστοσελίδα που ανάφερες. Σχεδόν όλες οι αναφορές μαζεμένες σε μία.

----------


## SteliosK

Ημέρα πένθους σήμερα στα Χανιά αφού συμπληρώνονται 47 χρόνια από ναυάγιο του Ηράκλειον.

Στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο βλέπουμε πλάνα από την επιχείρηση διάσωσης.   


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahdqF1sGwmk

Πηγή:αρχείο ΕΡΤ

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

*Μιας και σαν σήμερα ξημερώματα το 1966 βυθίστηκε το επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο Ηράκλειο πλησίον της Φαλκονέρας και μιας και γνωρίζω προσωπικά έναν εκ των διασωθέτων τον κ Οικόνομου ο οποίος ήταν μέλος του πληρώματος του πλοίου και ο οποίος πολλές φορές μου έχει διηγηθεί την περιπέτεια του και το συμβάν αυτό, παραθέτω το παρακάτω κείμενο ως μνημόσυνο σ αυτούς που χάθηκαν ,όπως δημοσιεύεται στο Cretalive

«SOS, από Ηράκλειον, στίγμα μας 36 μοίρες 52 Β, 24 μοίρες 08 Α, Βυθιζόμεθα»*


 

 
 


8 Δεκεμβρίου 1966,ένα τραγικό ναυάγιο για την Κρήτη !

Ντοκουμέντο από το ναυάγιο του πλοίου ΅ΗράκλειονΆ


Το οχηματαγωγό «Ηράκλειον » αποπλέει από το λιμάνι της Σούδας το βράδυ της 7ης Δεκεμβρίου του 1966 κάτω από κακές καιρικές συνθήκες, με ανέμους κοντά 9 Μποφόρ. Στις 2.06 τα ξημερώματα της 8ης Δεκεμβρίου πια στην περιοχή της Φαλκονέρας εκπέμπει το τραγικό μήνυμα :
«SOS, από Ηράκλειον, στίγμα μας 36 μοίρες 52 Β, 24 μοίρες 08 Α, Βυθιζόμεθα».
Δύο φορές επαναλήφθηκε το σήμα κινδύνου και ακολούθησε σιγή.
Ας δούμε όμως το χρονικό διάσωσης όπως περιγράφεται σε εφημερίδες της εποχής :
…Δυστυχώς το τμήμα επικοινωνιών του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας με πενιχρά μέσα προσπαθούσε να αναζητήσει πλοία στην γύρω περιοχή του ναυαγίου. Τα Λιμεναρχεία Πειραιώς, Σύρου και Κρήτης ανέφεραν αδυναμία αποστολής μέσων για παροχή βοήθειας, αφού ούτε και ρυμουλκά για τέτοιες ανάγκες υπήρχαν. Δυστυχώς ούτε το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ "Μίνως", που έπλεε 15 μίλια βορειότερα, "άκουσε" το σήμα κινδύνου.
Στις 02:30 ενημερώνεται ο τότε Αρχηγός του Λιμενικού Σώματος, αμέσως μετά ο Υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και εκείνος με τη σειρά του ενημερώνει τον Υπουργό Εθνικής Αμύνης. Το τότε Αρχηγείο Ναυτικού αναφέρει ότι πολεμικό πλοίο που βρίσκεται στη Σύρο με σβηστές μηχανές θα χρειασθεί τουλάχιστον 3-4 ώρες για απόπλου συν εκείνες τις ώρες για να φθάσει στον τόπο του ναυαγίου. Οι ώρες περνούν και η αγωνία αρχίζει να κορυφώνεται, κάποια πλοία που έλαβαν το σήμα δηλώνουν αλλαγή πορείας τους προς το στίγμα του Ηράκλειον, απέχουν όμως πολύ, κάποια ανατολικά των Κυκλάδων, άλλο δυτικά της Καλαμάτας, και δύο αγγλικά πολεμικά ΒΑ της Κρήτης.
Στις 04:30 εμπλεκόμενοι Αρχηγοί και Υπουργοί βρίσκονται στις Υπηρεσίες για άμεση ενημέρωση, ενώ δίδεται εντολή απόπλου στο Α/Γ "Σύρος" του τότε Βασιλικού Ναυτικού. Γύρω στις 05:30 αποφασίζεται η γνωστοποίηση του συμβάντος στον τότε Πρωθυπουργό Στέφανο Στεφανόπουλο με όλες τις εξελίξεις και τις επιμέρους αδυναμίες. Μετά από κάποιες ενημερώσεις για τον μεγάλο χρόνο προσέγγισης των πλοίων που ήδη προστρέχουν, γύρω στις 06:00-06:30 ο τελευταίος ενημερώνει τον Βασιλιά Κωνσταντίνο στο Τατόι. Τότε ενημερώνεται και το Αρχηγείο Αεροπορίας.
Στις 07:20 μια Ντακότα απογειώνεται από το στρατιωτικό αεροδρόμιο της Ελευσίνας και λίγα λεπτά μετά την ακολουθούν άλλες δύο.
Στις 09.45-10.00 η πρώτη Ντακότα φθάνει κοντά στο στίγμα, όπου και εντοπίζει το φορτηγό ψυγείο να επιπλέει, συνάμα στον ορίζοντα φαινόταν καθαρά το αγγλικό Ν/Κ Ashton που έσπευδε ολοταχώς. Τότε η Ντακότα άρχισε τους "κύκλους έρευνας-διάσωσης" σε συνεχώς μικρότερο ύψος, όταν ακούσθηκε ο πιλότος της δεύτερης Ντακότα σχεδόν να προστάζει: Μεγαλειότατε η πτήση σας είναι επικίνδυνη, πάρτε γρήγορα ύψος! Ο Κυβερνήτης του ASHTON αντιλαμβανόμενος περί τίνος επρόκειτο ακούγεται να δηλώνει: "Μεγαλειότατε η ASHTON στις διαταγές σας" Και η απάντηση –«Ευχαριστώ, ακολούθα με...», αρχίζοντας τις ρίψεις καπνογόνων και σωσιβίων, όπου, από αέρος, εντοπίζονταν ναυαγοί.

Στις 12:00 το τραγικό συμβάν έχει μαθευτεί σχεδόν σε όλο τον Πειραιά, πρώτοι οι συγγενείς που περίμεναν το πρωί το πλοίο έχουν συγκεντρωθεί μπροστά στο κτήριο των πλοιοκτητών αδελφών Τυπάλδου στην ακτή Τζελέπη.
Στις 17.00 οι σειρήνες 10-12 ασθενοφόρων από την Αθήνα μέσω της οδού Πειραιώς κατέρχονται τις οδούς Γούναρη και Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως, ενώ άλλα 7-8 ασθενοφόρα από την Τερψιθέα του Πειραιά, όπου βρισκόταν ο σταθμός Πρώτων Βοηθειών του Πειραιά, κινούνται προς τον ¶γιο Νικόλαο, όπου θα προσέγγιζε τελικά το πλοίο.
Η κυκλοφορία μπροστά στο Τελωνείο Πειραιά και γύρω από την εκκλησία του Αγ. Νικολάου είχε διακοπεί. Ώρα 19.00 έχει πια νυχτώσει και το Ν/Κ "Ashton" εισήλθε αργά στο λιμένα του Πειραιά που μετέφερε 2 διασωθέντες ναύτες, τους Αντώνιο Καμπούρη και Δημήτριο Οικονόμου από την Σητεία Κρήτης, καθώς και νεκρούς.
Από τους 73 ναυτικούς που επέβαιναν στο πλοίο και τους 191 επιβάτες σώθηκαν μόνο 46, οι υπόλοιποι 217 πνίγηκαν.

Μαρτυρίες ανθρώπων που επέζησαν στο τραγικό ναυάγιο συγκλονίζουν αργότερα σαν θυμούνται και ανιστορούν τα γεγονότα όπως ακριβώς τα έζησαν:

Ο Γιώργος Μανουσουδάκης, 16 χρονών τότε, ταξίδευε μαζί με τον αδερφό «Βρήκα ένα σωσίβιο και το φόρεσα όσο βρισκόμουν πάνω στην κουπαστή του πλοίου, που είχε γείρει. Ένα κύμα με πέταξε μακριά και γλίτωσα από τη δίνη του πλοίου. Τον αδελφό μου δεν τον ξαναείδα ποτέ».
Το 1966 ο κ. Γιάννης Λάμπρου εργαζόταν ως μπόμπαν (αντλιωρός) στο πλοίο Μίνως, ιδιοκτησίας Ευθυμιάδη. Στις 8 Δεκεμβρίου του 1966 ξεκίνησαν από το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου στις 8 το πρωί με προορισμό τον Πειραιά. «Θυμάμαι ότι οι καιρικές συνθήκες ήταν αντίξοες. Είχε πολλή θάλασσα. Ο καπετάνιος πήρε το πρώτο σήμα για το ναυάγιο ενώ πλέαμε ανοιχτά της Ντία. Προσεγγίσαμε την περιοχή όπου μας είχε δοθεί το στίγμα λίγο μετά τη μία το μεσημέρι. Πήγαμε όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορούσαμε δεδομένης της θαλασσοταραχής».
Όπως αφηγείται, το πρώτο πράγμα που αντίκρισαν ήταν ένα τεράστιο ψυγείο. “Ήταν το πρώτο σημάδι της τραγωδίας. Γυρίζω και λέω στο λοστρόμο τον Γιακουμή «τι καθόμαστε; Χαροπαλεύουν άνθρωποι. Τους βλέπαμε που είχαν πιαστεί από σανίδια και άλλα αντικείμενα που έπλεαν. Βλέπαμε και τους νεκρούς ναύτες που έπαιζαν από τον αέρα οι κολαρίνες τους».
Με εντολή του καπετάνιου κατέβασαν μια βάρκα. «Μέσα μπήκαμε εγώ, ο ύπαρχος Δημήτρης Καπιτσαλάς, ο Γεράσιμος Δαλιέτος, ο Σπύρος ο Κόκλας και κάποιος Μπάμπης που δεν θυμάται το επώνυμο του. Καταφέραμε να σώσουμε πέντε ανθρώπους. Αυτούς μόνο βρήκαμε εμείς. Δεν υπήρχαν άλλοι για να σώσουμε»….

Η βύθιση του σκάφους, σύμφωνα με τους ειδικούς, υπήρξε ακαριαία, λόγω παραλείψεων στους όρους ασφαλείας: κακή φόρτωση των αυτοκινήτων, ελλιπής κατασκευή του συστήματος ασφάλειας της «μπουκαπόρτας», έλλειψη συστήματος εκροής των εισερχομένων υδάτων και υψηλή ταχύτητα του πλοίου πάρα τη θαλασσοταραχή, για τη διατήρηση της φήμης του ως του ταχύτερου οχηματαγωγού της γραμμής Κρήτης.
Το ναυάγιο του «Ηράκλειον» αφύπνισε το ελληνικό κράτος, που προχώρησε στη δημιουργία του θαλάμου επιχειρήσεων έρευνας και διάσωσης στο Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και τη θεσμοθέτηση του απαγορευτικού απόπλου για τα επιβατηγά πλοία. Το ναυάγιο προκάλεσε την κατάρρευση της Typaldos Lines, που κυριαρχούσε τότε στην εγχώρια ακτοπλοΐα, ενώ μπήκαν οι πρώτες ιδέες για τη δημιουργία των Ναυτιλιακών Εταιρειών Λαϊκής Βάσης.
Η δίκη των κατηγορουμένων άρχισε στις 19 Φεβρουαρίου 1968 στο Κακουργιοδικείο Πειραιά. Είχε προηγηθεί μια σειρά αποκαλύψεων σχετικά με βαρύτατες ευθύνες του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας στην έκδοση πλαστογραφημένων πιστοποιητικών αξιοπλοΐας του σκάφους. Στο εδώλιο κάθισαν τέσσερα στελέχη της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρίας.
H απόφαση του δικαστηρίου εξεδόθη στις 21 Μαρτίου του ιδίου έτους. Με ποινές φυλάκισης από πέντε ως και επτά έτη τιμωρήθηκαν ο εκ των ιδιοκτητών του «Ηράκλειον» Xαράλαμπος Τυπάλδος, ο διευθυντής της εταιρείας Παναγιώτης Κόκκινος και δύο αξιωματικοί του πλοίου. Οι ποινές ξεσήκωσαν αντιδράσεις από την πλευρά των συγγενών, οι οποίοι τις θεώρησαν πολύ επιεικείς. Στις 9 Ιανουαρίου 1969 ο δικαστικός φάκελος της υπόθεσης έκλεισε οριστικά, καθώς ο ¶ρειος Πάγος απέρριψε την αίτηση αναίρεσης των τεσσάρων, οι οποίοι είχαν καταδικασθεί και σε δεύτερο βαθμό για το δυστύχημα.
Η 8η Δεκεμβρίου είναι ημέρα διπλού πένθους για τα Χανιά. Τρία χρόνια αργότερα, στις 8 Δεκεμβρίου 1969, ένα αεροπλάνο της Ολυμπιακής, προερχόμενο από τα Χανιά, κατέπεσε στην Κερατέα, με αποτέλεσμα να σκοτωθούν και οι 90 επιβαίνοντες.

Πηγές :
Εφημερίδα ΠΑΤΡΙΣ, Ευαγγελία Καρεκλάκη
Εφημερίδα ΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ημερα μνημης F/B ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ
_
HERAKLION_7_a.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια σπανια φωτογραφια του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ σε μερες γαληνης...

Ηρακλειον.jpg

Απο το εμπεριστατομενο βιβλιο του William H. Miller, Jr,  Doomed Ships: Great Ocean Liner Disasters", Dover Publications, Mineola, NY, 2006.

_Αγροτικη Κρητη_, 5 Νοεμβριου 1964
19641105 Hrakleion Agrotikh Krhth.jpg

_Αλλαγη_ Ηρακλειου, 29 Ιουνιου 1965
19650629 Herakleion Venizelos Allagh Hr.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια ωραία πόζα του άτυχου φορτηγοποσταλιού εν πλω, όταν ταξίδευε Αγγλία-Βιρμανία.

Leicestershire by unknown.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να θυμηθούμε την θλιβερή επαίτειο του ναυαγίου που συγκλόνησε την Ελλάδα όσο κανένα άλλο με την τραγική απώλεια 217 ψυχών επισήμως (287 ανεπίσημα).Σαν σήμερα η Ελλάδα ξύπνησε μουδιασμένη και όλος ο κόσμος ήταν κολλημένος στα ραδιόφωνα και τις εφημερίδες της εποχής.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αληθεια, ποσοι απο σας εισαστε μιας ηλικιας για να μπορειτε να το θυμοσαστε αυτο το γεγονος του χαμου του *Ηρακλειου*; Εγω ημουν 19 ετων. Θυμαμαι ποσο ειμαστε ολοι καθηλωμενοι διπλα στα ραδιοφωνα και ακουγαμε τα νεα.  Ολοι ειχαμε μεγαλη θλιψη για το γεγονος.  Το ονομα Φαλκονερα μας εμεινε για παντα (τουλαχιστον για αυτους τη ηλικιας μου) σαν χαρακτηριστικο ονομα και εκδηλωση μιας μεγαλης τραγωδιας. Και δεν ηταν η πρωτη φορα, μια και το *Αδριας* ειχε τελειωσει πανω στην Φαλκονερα προ περιπου 20 ετων.

Οταν μεγαλωνα στην Ελλαδα υπηρχαν μερικα μεγαλα δυστυχηματα ή καταστροφες που με φοβισαν: Η τραγωδια της *Χειμαρας*, οι σεισμοι της Κεφαλονιας και της Ζακυνθου, η συντριβη του αεροπλανου της ΤΑΕ στην Διρφυ, το ναυαγιο του *Ηρακλειου*....  Το μεγαλο φορτηγο που επεπλαιε στην θαλασσα την επομενη ημερα ειναι ακομη στην μνημη μου, ενα σημαδι του αδικου χαμου τοσων ανθρωπων αλλα και της βλακειας ωρισμενων αλλων "υπεθυνων" που δεν εκαναν την δουλεια τους.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Αληθεια, ποσοι απο σας εισαστε μιας ηλικιας για να μπορειτε να το θυμοσαστε αυτο το γεγονος του χαμου του *Ηρακλειου*; Εγω ημουν 19 ετων. Θυμαμαι ποσο ειμαστε ολοι καθηλωμενοι διπλα στα ραδιοφωνα και ακουγαμε τα νεα.  Ολοι ειχαμε μεγαλη θλιψη για το γεγονος.  Το ονομα Φαλκονερα μας εμεινε για παντα (τουλαχιστον για αυτους τη ηλικιας μου) σαν χαρακτηριστικο ονομα και εκδηλωση μιας μεγαλης τραγωδιας. Και δεν ηταν η πρωτη φορα, μια και το *Αδριας* ειχε τελειωσει πανω στην Φαλκονερα προ περιπου 20 ετων.
> 
> Οταν μεγαλωνα στην Ελλαδα υπηρχαν μερικα μεγαλα δυστυχηματα ή καταστροφες που με φοβισαν: Η τραγωδια της *Χειμαρας*, οι σεισμοι της Κεφαλονιας και της Ζακυνθου, η συντριβη του αεροπλανου της ΤΑΕ στην Διρφυ, το ναυαγιο του *Ηρακλειου*....  Το μεγαλο φορτηγο που επεπλαιε στην θαλασσα την επομενη ημερα ειναι ακομη στην μνημη μου, ενα σημαδι του αδικου χαμου τοσων ανθρωπων αλλα και της βλακειας ωρισμενων αλλων "υπεθυνων" που δεν εκαναν την δουλεια τους.


Και εγώ Νικόλα αν και 10 ετών τότε τις ίδιες μνήμες έχω. To ψυγείο με τα τεράστια γράμματα Bussing στις μπάντες να επιπλέει και τα επίκαιρα στο Σινεάκ από τις έρευνες για ναυαγούς. Τουλάχιστον για μένα ήταν συγκλονιστικά αυτά που έβλεπα τότε. Όπως έχω αναφέρει ξανά το ψυγείο ανελκύστηκε και τοποπετήθηκε πάνω στην προβλήτα, εκεί που ήταν τα ξυλάδικα κοντά στο παλατάκι, για ακετό καιρό θυμίζοντας στους επιβάτες των καραβιών στο λιμάνι το τραγικό αυτό ναυάγιο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ήμουν 7 ετών,ετοιμαζόμουν γιά το σχολείο κ άκουσα την τραγική είδηση από το ράδιο.Η λέξη "ναυάγιο" μου έκανε εντύπωση,δεν ήξερα τι σημαίνει...

----------


## pantelis2009

Ημέρα μνήμης σήμερα για τα Χανιά και ολόκληρη τη Ελλάδα.
Σαν σήμερα στις 08/12/1966 έγινε το μεγαλύτερο ναυάγιο στην μεταπολεμική Ελλάδα κοντά στη βραχονησίδα Φαλκονέρα, όπου βυθίστηκε το Ηράκλειον. 
Το ναυάγιο του Ηράκλειον ήταν η αφορμή για πολλές εξελίξεις στον τομέα της ακτοπλοΐας.
Και γω 10 χρονών τότε άκουγα με όλη μέρα στο ράδιο τις συνεχείς ανταποκρίσεις που για πολλές μέρες ήταν η κεντρική είδηση. 
Όταν κατέβηκα το 2007 στα Χανιά ζήτησα από την τότε φίλη μου και πήγαμε στο μνημείο που υπάρχει και στήθηκε στη μνήμη των θυμάτων τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1990.
Φωτο από το μνημείο έχω ανεβάσει στο ποστ 197 και εδώ είναι η επιγραφή του μνημείου.

ΚΡΗΤΗ 55 - ΜΝΗΜΕΙΟ Ε-Γ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Επί τη ευκαιρία της σημερινής θλιβερής επετείου, αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι εδώ και μερικούς μήνες έχει εκδοθεί ο πρώτος τόμος του βιβλίου "Το Ναυάγιο της Φαλκονέρας - Ηράκλειον" του Γιώργου Τριανταλίδη.

ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΗ ΤΖΕΛΕΠΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΡΟΧΟΝΟΜΙΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΦΙΞΗ Η ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΦΕΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ Η ΑΙΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ.ΕΧΩ ΤΑ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΟΧΥΡΩΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗΝ ΜΟΥ.ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΚΟΠΗΚΕ ΣΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΓΚΑΡΑΖΟΠΟΡΤΑΣ. 4ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ α)ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΑΝΕΠΑΦΟ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ β) Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΒΥΘΗΣΗΣ γ) Η ΚΟΠΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΛΟΓΟ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΤΑΡΑΧΗ δ) ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΕΠΛΕΥΣΕ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ.Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΥΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΒΥΘΟ ΤΗΣ ΦΑΛΚΟΝΕΡΑΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

1966 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ, 1982 ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ, 2000 ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ. Κάθε 15-20 χρόνια είχαμε μια ναυτική τραγωδία στο Αιγαίο. Ας ελπίσουμε πως τα παθήματα έγιναν μαθήματα και οτι δεν θα επαναληφθεί ποτέ ξανά.
Kοιτάζοντας πριν λίγο καιρό φωτογραφίες του Πειραιά, ξεχώρισα σε μια από αυτές και το τραγικό πλοίο...

heraklion.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ΚΑΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΗ ΤΖΕΛΕΠΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΡΟΧΟΝΟΜΙΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΑΦΙΞΗ Η ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΦΕΛΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ Η ΑΙΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ.ΕΧΩ ΤΑ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΟΧΥΡΩΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗΝ ΜΟΥ.ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΚΟΠΗΚΕ ΣΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΓΚΑΡΑΖΟΠΟΡΤΑΣ. 4ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ α)ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΑΝΕΠΑΦΟ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ β) Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΒΥΘΗΣΗΣ γ) Η ΚΟΠΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΛΟΓΟ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΤΑΡΑΧΗ δ) ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΕΠΛΕΥΣΕ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ.Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΥΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΒΥΘΟ ΤΗΣ ΦΑΛΚΟΝΕΡΑΣ.


Δεν διαφωνώ ότι το φορτηγό ψυγείο πιθανόν να μην ήταν η αιτία (ή τουλάχιστον η μόνη) για το ναυάγιο του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ αλλά σίγουρα ήταν η αφορμή. Σύμφωνα με τις μαρτυρίες που υπήρξαν αυτό έπεσε πάνω στον πλαινό καταπέλτη, ο οποίος υποχώρησε σταδιακά μετά από διαδοχικά χτυπήματα. Τώρα, αν το πλοίο είχε άλλα προβλήματα (λόγω και της βιαστικής και πιθανότατα κακής μετασκευής του) τα οποία συνέβαλαν στο ναυάγιο και επιτάχυναν τον χρόνο βύθισης του, δεν τα γνωρίζω και δεν έχω άποψη.

Όσον αφορά τα επιχειρήματα, α) του σχεδόν ανέπαφου ψυγείου, και δ) του γιατί δεν επέπλευσε κανένα άλλο φορτηγό παρά μόνο το ψυγείο, πιστεύω ότι οι απαντήσεις είναι απλές. Το ψυγείο ήταν λογικό να έχει ελάχιστες ζημιές (αν και δεν έχουμε δει σε φωτογραφίες το μέγεθος της ζημιάς του) από την στιγμή που προκάλεσε τη ζημιά στον καταπέλτη μόνο "με το βάρος του" και όχι έχοντας αναπτύξει ταχύτητα, και επέπλευσε πολύ απλά διότι αυτό ήταν τοποθετημένο κάθετα μέσα στο πλοίο, μπροστά στον καταπέλτη που χτύπησε και υποχώρησε, και όχι "δεμένο". Θα ήταν δηλαδή λογικό από το άνοιγμα που δημιουργήθηκε να βγούν έξω και τα υπόλοιπα οχήματα που βρισκόντουσαν στο πλοίο ??? Αλλά ακόμα και να δεχθούμε ότι βγήκαν και άλλα οχήματα από το άνοιγμα, το πιθανότερο είναι να βούλιαξαν αμέσως μιας και δεν είχαν την διαμόρφωση ενός φορτηγού ψυγείου (τον αεροστεγή θάλαμο ψύξης δηλαδή που λειτούργησε ως "σωσίβιο").

----------


## nikos1945

ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΤΡΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΕΜΕΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΦΡΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΤΑΚΟΥΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΤΡΟΧΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΕΤΡΕΠΑΙ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗ ΜΕΓΑΛΗΣ ΣΥΓΚΡΟΥΣΗΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΠΕΛΤΗ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΩΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΤΡΗΚΑ ΚΟΧΛΙΩΝ (ΠΕΤΑΛΟΥΔΕΣ) ΠΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΙΖΑΝ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΕΥΗ ΤΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΒΑΡΕΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΝΝΟΥΣ ΒΑΡΟΣ.ΕΓΩ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΗΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΛΑΤΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ  ΟΝΟΜΑΣΤΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΓΝΩΜΟΝΑΣ.ΘΕΛΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΠΗΚΕ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΟΜΙΛΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΚΦΕΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΓΥΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ. ΤΟ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΕΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΦΟΡΤΩΜΕΝΟ ΜΕ ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΙΑ ΚΕΝΟΙ ΧΩΡΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΟΙ ΤΡΟΧΟΙ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ?.

----------


## redhell

> ΤΟ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΕΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΦΟΡΤΩΜΕΝΟ ΜΕ ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΙΑ ΚΕΝΟΙ ΧΩΡΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΟΙ ΤΡΟΧΟΙ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ?.


Πως κρατήθηκε στην επιφάνεια κατά την άποψη σου?

----------


## Ellinis

> Τώρα, αν το πλοίο είχε άλλα προβλήματα (λόγω και της βιαστικής και πιθανότατα κακής μετασκευής του) τα οποία συνέβαλαν στο ναυάγιο και επιτάχυναν τον χρόνο βύθισης του, δεν τα γνωρίζω και δεν έχω άποψη.


Γιώργο για μερικά από τα προβλήματα που προέκυψαν από τη μετασκευή του πλοίου ρίξε μια ματιά και σε _αυτό_.




> 4ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ α)ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΑΝΕΠΑΦΟ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ β) Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΒΥΘΗΣΗΣ γ) Η ΚΟΠΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΛΟΓΟ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΟΤΑΡΑΧΗ δ) ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΕΠΛΕΥΣΕ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ.Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΥΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΒΥΘΟ ΤΗΣ ΦΑΛΚΟΝΕΡΑΣ.


Φίλε Νίκο η άποψη σου είναι πάντα καλοδεχούμενη. Θα πρέπει πάντως να λάβεις υπόψη σου οτι για το α) γίνεται λόγος  εδώ για τρομερά κτυπήματα. Για το β) πιστεύω οτι οι ατέλειες της μετασκευής ήταν αρκετές για να επιταχύνουν το χρόνο βύθισης. Αν θες δες και το έγγραφο όπου παραπέμπω παραπάνω τον Γιώργο. Για το δ) θα συμφωνήσω με τον Γιώργο οτι μόνο ένα απολύτως κάθετα τοποθετημένο φορτηγό θα μπορούσε να βγει από τη μικρή μπουκαπόρτα. Τα υπόλοιπα που ήταν μέσα στο -πλημυρισμένο πλέον - γκαράζ δύσκολα θα ευθηγραμμίζονταν με αυτήν. Αφήνω τελευταίο το γ) καθώς συμφωνώ οτι είναι κάτι που έχει συμβεί σε πολλά πλοία. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα οτι συνέβει και στο ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ. Εξάλλου για το αρχικό αίτιο του ναυαγίου υπάρχουν και περιγραφές αυτοπτών μαρτύρων όπως αυτή του λοστρόμου που μας παρέθεσε ο mike1945:



> Το  ψυγείο μπήκε από την πόρτα -η οποία ήταν, σημειωτέον, στο πλάι του  πλοίου- και τοποθετήθηκε κάθετα, διότι δεν υπήρχε χώρος να μανουβράρει  και να τοποθετηθεί κανονικά κι έτσι, είχε κατεύθυνση προς τους δυο  καταπέλτες (πόρτες) του πλοίου. [...] 
> Ήταν μιάμιση  μετά τα μεσάνυχτα όταν ο δεύτερος ναύτης της βάρδιας –ο βατσιμάνης- πήγε  στη γέφυρα και τρομοκρατημένος ανέφερε ότι το ψυγείο που είχαν βάλει  τελευταίο είχε σπάσει την πόρτα και είχε πέσει στη θάλασσα μαζί με τον  οδηγό του, ο οποίος προσπαθούσε να το στερεώσει. [...] Το  θέαμα που αντίκρισε από κει ο λοστρόμος ήταν τρομακτικό. Ο καταπέλτης  έλειπε τελείως, η θάλασσα έμπαινε μέσα ανεμπόδιστα και τα φορτηγά,  μισοπλέοντας, κτυπούσαν το ένα πάνω στο άλλο.


Για να κλείσω, δεν απορίπτω την πιθανότητα καθώς το πλοίο βυθιζόταν να αναπτύχθηκαν δυνάμεις από τους όγκους νερού που το είχαν κατακλύσει που να οδήγησαν και στη θραύση του. Όπως πολύ σωστά έγραψες, ο βυθός της Φαλκονέρας κρατάει το τελευταίο λόγο...

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΛΟΓΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΗΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ Η ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΡΟΚΥΠΤΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ.ΕΓΩ ΚΡΑΤΑΩ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΚΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΡΙΕΡΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΩΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΕΝ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΡΟΒΟΛΗ.ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΥΠΑΛΔΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΝΤΟΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΤΑ ΠΟΡΙΣΜΑΤΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΑΦΙΣΒΗΤΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΕ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΟΛΟΣ Ο ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΟΥ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΦΥΛΑΓΑΝ ΠΟΣΕΣ ΠΑΡΑΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΥΠΕΡΑΡΥΘΜΟΙ,ΩΡΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΙΣΗΣ,ΡΥΠΑΝΣΗ ΑΤΜΟΣΦΑΙΡΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΑ ΚΛΠ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΦΘΑΣΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ.Η ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΗ ΖΩΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΞΙΑ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΧΑΘΗΚΑΝ ΤΟΣΕΣ ΖΩΕΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε Νίκο, είναι πραγματικά ενδιαφέρουσα η άποψη σου. Εξάλλου δεν είσαι ο μόνος που διατύπωσε διαφορετικές από τις επικρατούσες απόψεις για τα αίτια του ναυαγίου. Επισυνάπτω ένα άρθρο από τα Ναυτικά Χρονικά του Γενάρη του 1967, πρίν βγει το πόρισμα, όπου παρουσιάζεται η υπόθεση της σύγκρουσης του πλοίου με τις βραχονησίδες Ακάνες ως αιτία του ναυαγίου.

heraklion 1.jpg heraklion 2a.jpg heraklion 3.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Εξάλλου δεν είσαι ο μόνος που διατύπωσε διαφορετικές από τις επικρατούσες απόψεις για τα αίτια του ναυαγίου.


Είναι γεγονός αναμφισβήτητο ότι πάντα υπήρχαν και πάντα θα υπάρχουν "και διαφορετικές από τις επικρατούσες απόψεις" για τα αίτια των ναυαγίων. Ίσως έτσι είναι η ανθρώπινη φύση, να ψάχνει πάντα για κάτι περισσότερο, για κάτι πολυπλοκότερο και ....δολιοπλοκότερο από το προφανές (και προς θεού δεν μιλάω για τον φίλο nikos1945 που μας παρέθεσε τα προσωπικά του βιώματα και τις απόψεις του).

Εδώ έχουν περάσει 100+ χρόνια απο το ναυάγιο του ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟΥ και εκτός του προφανούς ...παγόβουνου, εξακολουθούν να εξετάζονται καμμιά δεκαριά ακόμα θεωρίες για τον λόγο και τις συνθήκες που βυθίστηκε. Και δεν θα επεκταθώ καθόλου (αν και με ....γαργαλάνε) σε άλλα δικά μας παραδείγματα ναυαγίων, και τις πόσες και διαφορετικές εκδοχές ακούστηκαν.

Όταν ένα σύγχρονο κρουαζιερόπλοιο βυθίζεται μέρα μεσημέρι με θάλασσα λάδι σε ένα από τα τουριστικότερα νησιά του κόσμου χωρίς να "ανοίξει μύτη", και ακούγονται ....πέντα-έξι διαφορετικές θεωρίες από "ειδικούς" ως προς το γιατί, πόσες άραγε διαφορετικές θεωρίες μπορούν να αναπτυχθούν για ένα πλοίο, το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ, που βυθίστηκε μεσοπέλαγα μια παγωμένη νύχτα στις δύο η ώρα, και "πήγε κάτω" πολύ γρήγορα πνίγοντας τους 250 από τους 300 ανθρώπους που μετέφερε ??? Πόσοι άραγε από τους διασωθέντες (εκτός ίσως από τον λοστρόμο που ενημέρωσε τον καπετάνιο) είχαν την "πολυτέλεια" και την άνεση χρόνου να ρωτήσουν να μάθουν, να δουν, να παρατηρήσουν τον ακριβή (πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας) λόγο που βυθίστηκε το πλοίο ???

Και βέβαια μπορεί το το πλοίο να κόπηκε στο σημείο της γκαραζόπορτας ή και οπουδήποτε αλλού, ή μπορεί να προσέκρουσε πιό πριν στις βραχονησίδες Ακάνες ή σε οποιεσδήποτε άλλες βραχονησίδες, ή μπορεί ακόμα να χτύπησε και σε .....νάρκη ξεχασμένη από τον πόλεμο, ή μπορεί να ήταν όλο σάπιο ή-και κακομετασκευασμένο, ή και τέλος μπορεί όλη την ζημιά να την έκανε πράγματι το μοιραίο ψυγείο σε συνδιασμό με τον κακό κι ανάποδο καιρό και την σφοδρή θαλασσοταραχή. Προσωπικά δεν δύναμαι να απορρίψω καμμία απολύτως από όλες τις παραπάνω εκδοχές, υπάρχει άραγε κάποιος που με ατράνταχτες αποδείξεις να μπορεί ???

Τελός, θα ήθελα να μάθω πως ο καλός φίλος nikos1945 τοποθετεί τον ρόλο του φορτηγού ψυγείου στην βύθιση του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ. Ειλικρινά, όσο και αν προσπάθησα δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω, ούτε καν να φανταστώ τι εννοεί ρωτόντας το γιατί βγήκε μόνο αυτό από το πλοίο και όχι κανένα άλλο όχημα, και στην συνέχεια γιατί και με ποιόν τρόπο (εκτός του προφανούς) επέπλεε.

----------


## ffyiannis

καλησπέρα.προσωπικά θυμάμαι την μητέρα μου που μου εξιστορούσε τον θρήνο που έπεσε σε όλη την ελλάδα όταν έγινε γνωστή η είδηση του ναυαγίου.και θυμάμαι που μου έλεγε οτι δεν ήταν ένας βουβός θρήνος.ήταν ένα τεράστιο αναφιλητό!είχα δεί πρίν λίγο καιρό το βίντεο απο την μηχανή του χρόνου.φώτιζε αρκετές πτυχές του γεγονότος.το πρωί έπεσα ξαφνικά στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.απλά έχω συγκλονιστεί με τις αφηγήσεις του κυρίου Ναλετάκη.σαν να το βλέπω σε ταινία!!!
θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση αν τυχόν έχει πέσει στην αντίληψη σας.το ναυάγιο έχει εξερευνηθεί ή λόγω του μεγάλου βάθους που βρίσκεται αυτό είναι αδύνατο?
ευχαριστώ

----------


## Ellinis

το ναυάγιο είναι σε εξαιρετικά μεγάλο βάθος που μόνο με βαθυσκάφος μπορεί να εξερευνηθεί. Απ' ότι είχα ακούσει - δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει και το μεταφέρω με επιφύλαξη - είχε γίνει πριν μερικά χρόνια μια έρευνα από το ΕΛΚΕΘΕ και το ναυάγιο εντοπίστηκε αλλά δεν έγινε καταγραφή του.

----------


## ffyiannis

> το ναυάγιο είναι σε εξαιρετικά μεγάλο βάθος που μόνο με βαθυσκάφος μπορεί να εξερευνηθεί. Απ' ότι είχα ακούσει - δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει και το μεταφέρω με επιφύλαξη - είχε γίνει πριν μερικά χρόνια μια έρευνα από το ΕΛΚΕΘΕ και το ναυάγιο εντοπίστηκε αλλά δεν έγινε καταγραφή του.


μάλιστα.ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση.
μακάρι κάποια στιγμή να μπορέσουν να το εξερευνήσουν αν μπορέσουν.θα ήταν κατ'εμε ένας ελάχιστος φόρος τιμής στίς ψυχές που χάθηκαν εκείνη την νύχτα..  :Apologetic:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> το ναυάγιο είναι σε εξαιρετικά μεγάλο βάθος που μόνο με βαθυσκάφος μπορεί να εξερευνηθεί.


Άρη γνωρίζουμε πόσο περίπου είναι αυτό το βάθος ???




> ...μακάρι κάποια στιγμή να μπορέσουν να το εξερευνήσουν αν μπορέσουν.θα ήταν κατ'εμε ένας ελάχιστος φόρος τιμής στίς ψυχές που χάθηκαν εκείνη την νύχτα..


Η εξερεύνηση ενός ναυαγίου έχει σίγουρα πάντα μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον, είτε από πλευράς επιστημονικής έρευνας και καταγραφής αιτιών βύθισης, είτε απλά και μόνο λόγω καταγραφής "συναρπαστικών" και μοναδικών εικόνων (δεν είναι τυχαίο το πόσες ταινίες σχετικές και ντοκυμαντέρ έχουν γυριστεί). Αλλά δεν πιστεύω (όχι μόνο για το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ αλά και για οποιοδήποτε άλλο πλοίο) ότι η εξερεύνηση ναυαγίου μπορεί να αποτελέσει οιονδήποτε φόρο τιμής για τους ανθρώπους που χάθηκαν σε αυτό. Μάλλον το εντελώς αντίθετο ισχύει......

----------


## ffyiannis

> Άρη γνωρίζουμε πόσο περίπου είναι αυτό το βάθος ???
> 
> 
> 
> Η εξερεύνηση ενός ναυαγίου έχει σίγουρα πάντα μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον, είτε από πλευράς επιστημονικής έρευνας και καταγραφής αιτιών βύθισης, είτε απλά και μόνο λόγω καταγραφής "συναρπαστικών" και μοναδικών εικόνων (δεν είναι τυχαίο το πόσες ταινίες σχετικές και ντοκυμαντέρ έχουν γυριστεί). Αλλά δεν πιστεύω (όχι μόνο για το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ αλά και για οποιοδήποτε άλλο πλοίο) ότι η εξερεύνηση ναυαγίου μπορεί να αποτελέσει οιονδήποτε φόρο τιμής για τους ανθρώπους που χάθηκαν σε αυτό. Μάλλον το εντελώς αντίθετο ισχύει......


γι'αυτό έβαλα το "κατ'εμέ".ξέρω οτι πολλοί θα διαφωνήσετε με αυτό που είπα  :Fat:

----------


## Ellinis

H πληροφόρηση που έχω κάνει λόγο για βάθος περίπου 550 μέτρα. 
Νομίζω οτι μια μελλοντική αποστολή καταγραφής του ναυαγίου θα είχε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον αρκεί να γίνει με τρόπο που δεν προσβάλλει τη μνήμη των νεκρών. Νομίζω οτι υπάρχουν δείγματα τέτοιων αποστολών, τουλάχιστον στο εξωτερικό. Στη χώρα μας, άλλοτε η έλλειψη παιδείας και άλλοτε η ένδεια οδήγησε στην ισοπέδωση ιστορικών ναυαγίων - ακόμη και πολεμικών τάφων -  με σκοπό την εκποίηση των πρώτων υλών τους. Τέτοιες πρακτικές ανήκουν πια οριστικά στο παρελθόν και πλέον υπάρχουν οι φορείς που θα μπορούσαν να να καταγράψουν ένα ιστορικό ναυάγιο όπως το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ με σεβασμό στις ψυχές που χάθηκαν.

Πρόσφατα εντόπισα σε μια φωτογραφεία του ΟΛΠ το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ, ίσως προς το τέλος της μετασκευής του στο Ξαβέρι.
iraklion.jpg

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

Παραθέτω μια δημοσίευση από το cretalive για το ναυάγιο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ "ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ" 49 χρόνια πριν μιας και τυγχανει να γνωρίζω προσωπικά τον διασωθέντα κ Οικονόμου ο οποίος χαίρει άκρας υγείας και είναι 90 πλας και ο οποίος μου έχει διηγηθεί τις εμπειρίες του από το συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό.

*Τι συνέβη εκείνη τη μοιραία νύχτα της 8ης Δεκεμβρίου;
*Η Κρήτη έζησε το πιο τραγικό ναυάγιο… 49 χρόνια πριν, σαν σήμερα…

_Πως συνέβησαν_ _όλα εκείνα , την φοβερή νύχτα της 7ης προς 8η του Δεκέμβρη του 1966;_
Το οχηματαγωγό αποπλέει από το λιμάνι της Σούδας το βράδυ *της 7ης Δεκεμβρίου του 1966* κάτω από κακές καιρικές συνθήκες, με ανέμους κοντά 9 Μποφόρ. Στις *2.06 τα ξημερώματα της 8ης Δεκεμβρίου πια στην περιοχή της Φαλκονέρας εκπέμπει το τραγικό μήνυμα* : «*SOS, από Ηράκλειον, στίγμα μας 36 μοίρες 52 Β, 24 μοίρες 08 Α, Βυθιζόμεθα*» κι ακολούθησε απόλυτη σιγή… Δυο φορές μόνο κατάφερε να ακουστεί το τραγικό αυτό μήνυμα… δύο φορές !

Το χρονικό διάσωσης όπως περιγράφεται σε εφημερίδες της εποχής :
«…Δυστυχώς το τμήμα επικοινωνιών του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας με πενιχρά μέσα προσπαθούσε να αναζητήσει πλοία στην γύρω περιοχή του ναυαγίου. Τα Λιμεναρχεία Πειραιώς, Σύρου και Κρήτης ανέφεραν αδυναμία αποστολής μέσων για παροχή βοήθειας, αφού ούτε και ρυμουλκά για τέτοιες ανάγκες υπήρχαν. Δυστυχώς ούτε το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ "Μίνως", που έπλεε 15 μίλια βορειότερα, "άκουσε" το σήμα κινδύνου.
Στις *02:30* ενημερώνεται ο τότε Αρχηγός του Λιμενικού Σώματος, αμέσως μετά ο Υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και εκείνος με τη σειρά του ενημερώνει τον Υπουργό Εθνικής Αμύνης. Το τότε Αρχηγείο Ναυτικού αναφέρει ότι πολεμικό πλοίο που βρίσκεται στη Σύρο με σβηστές μηχανές θα χρειασθεί τουλάχιστον 3-4 ώρες για απόπλου συν εκείνες τις ώρες για να φθάσει στον τόπο του ναυαγίου. Οι ώρες περνούν και η αγωνία αρχίζει να κορυφώνεται, κάποια πλοία που έλαβαν το σήμα δηλώνουν αλλαγή πορείας τους προς το στίγμα του Ηράκλειον, απέχουν όμως πολύ, κάποια ανατολικά των Κυκλάδων, άλλο δυτικά της Καλαμάτας, και δύο αγγλικά πολεμικά ΒΑ της Κρήτης.
Στις *04:30* εμπλεκόμενοι Αρχηγοί και Υπουργοί βρίσκονται στις Υπηρεσίες για άμεση ενημέρωση, ενώ δίδεται εντολή απόπλου στο Α/Γ "Σύρος" του τότε Βασιλικού Ναυτικού. Γύρω στις 05:30 αποφασίζεται η γνωστοποίηση του συμβάντος στον τότε Πρωθυπουργό Στέφανο Στεφανόπουλο με όλες τις εξελίξεις και τις επιμέρους αδυναμίες. Μετά από κάποιες ενημερώσεις για τον μεγάλο χρόνο προσέγγισης των πλοίων που ήδη προστρέχουν, γύρω στις 06:00-06:30 ο τελευταίος ενημερώνει τον Βασιλιά Κωνσταντίνο στο Τατόι. Τότε ενημερώνεται και το Αρχηγείο Αεροπορίας.
Στις *07:20* μια Ντακότα απογειώνεται από το στρατιωτικό αεροδρόμιο της Ελευσίνας και λίγα λεπτά μετά την ακολουθούν άλλες δύο.

Στις *09.45-10.00* η πρώτη Ντακότα φθάνει κοντά στο στίγμα, όπου και εντοπίζει το φορτηγό ψυγείο να επιπλέει, συνάμα στον ορίζοντα φαινόταν καθαρά το αγγλικό Ν/Κ Ashton που έσπευδε ολοταχώς. Τότε η Ντακότα άρχισε τους "κύκλους έρευνας-διάσωσης" σε συνεχώς μικρότερο ύψος, όταν ακούσθηκε ο πιλότος της δεύτερης Ντακότα σχεδόν να προστάζει: Μεγαλειότατε η πτήση σας είναι επικίνδυνη, πάρτε γρήγορα ύψος! Ο Κυβερνήτης του ASHTON αντιλαμβανόμενος περί τίνος επρόκειτο ακούγεται να δηλώνει: "*Μεγαλειότατε η ASHTON στις διαταγές σας*" Και η απάντηση –«*Ευχαριστώ, ακολούθα με*...», αρχίζοντας τις ρίψεις καπνογόνων και σωσιβίων, όπου, από αέρος, εντοπίζονταν ναυαγοί.
Στις *12:00* το τραγικό συμβάν έχει μαθευτεί σχεδόν σε όλο τον Πειραιά, πρώτοι οι συγγενείς που περίμεναν το πρωί το πλοίο έχουν συγκεντρωθεί μπροστά στο κτήριο των πλοιοκτητών αδελφών Τυπάλδου στην ακτή Τζελέπη.
Στις *17.00* οι σειρήνες 10-12 ασθενοφόρων από την Αθήνα μέσω της οδού Πειραιώς κατέρχονται τις οδούς Γούναρη και Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως, ενώ άλλα 7-8 ασθενοφόρα από την Τερψιθέα του Πειραιά, όπου βρισκόταν ο σταθμός Πρώτων Βοηθειών του Πειραιά, κινούνται προς τον ¶γιο Νικόλαο, όπου θα προσέγγιζε τελικά το πλοίο.
Η κυκλοφορία μπροστά στο Τελωνείο Πειραιά και γύρω από την εκκλησία του Αγ. Νικολάου είχε διακοπεί. Ώρα *19.00* έχει πια νυχτώσει και το Ν/Κ "Ashton" εισήλθε αργά στο λιμένα του Πειραιά που μετέφερε 2 διασωθέντες ναύτες, τους Αντώνιο Καμπούρη και Δημήτριο Οικονόμου από την Σητεία Κρήτης, καθώς και νεκρούς.
*Από τους 73 ναυτικούς που επέβαιναν στο πλοίο και τους 191 επιβάτες σώθηκαν μόνο 46, οι υπόλοιποι 217 πνίγηκαν.*
Μαρτυρίες ανθρώπων που επέζησαν στο τραγικό ναυάγιο συγκλονίζουν αργότερα σαν θυμούνται και ανιστορούν τα γεγονότα όπως ακριβώς τα έζησαν:
Ο *Γιώργος Μανουσουδάκης, 16 χρονών τότε*, ταξίδευε μαζί με τον αδερφό *«Βρήκα ένα σωσίβιο και το φόρεσα όσο βρισκόμουν πάνω στην κουπαστή του πλοίου, που είχε γείρει. Ένα κύμα με πέταξε μακριά και γλίτωσα από τη δίνη του πλοίου. Τον αδελφό μου δεν τον ξαναείδα ποτέ».*
Το 1966 ο κ. *Γιάννης Λάμπρου* εργαζόταν ως μπόμπαν (αντλιωρός) στο πλοίο Μίνως, ιδιοκτησίας Ευθυμιάδη. Στις 8 Δεκεμβρίου του 1966 ξεκίνησαν από το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου στις 8 το πρωί με προορισμό τον Πειραιά. «*Θυμάμαι ότι οι καιρικές συνθήκες ήταν αντίξοες. Είχε πολλή θάλασσα. Ο καπετάνιος πήρε το πρώτο σήμα για το ναυάγιο ενώ πλέαμε ανοιχτά της Ντία. Προσεγγίσαμε την περιοχή όπου μας είχε δοθεί το στίγμα λίγο μετά τη μία το μεσημέρι. Πήγαμε όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορούσαμε δεδομένης της θαλασσοταραχής».*
Όπως αφηγείται, το πρώτο πράγμα που αντίκρισαν ήταν ένα τεράστιο ψυγείο. “*Ήταν το πρώτο σημάδι της τραγωδίας. Γυρίζω και λέω στο λοστρόμο τον Γιακουμή «τι καθόμαστε; Χαροπαλεύουν άνθρωποι. Τους βλέπαμε που είχαν πιαστεί από σανίδια και άλλα αντικείμενα που έπλεαν. Βλέπαμε και τους νεκρούς ναύτες που έπαιζαν από τον αέρα οι κολαρίνες τους».*
Με εντολή του καπετάνιου κατέβασαν μια βάρκα. «*Μέσα μπήκαμε εγώ, ο ύπαρχος Δημήτρης Καπιτσαλάς, ο Γεράσιμος Δαλιέτος, ο Σπύρος ο Κόκλας και κάποιος Μπάμπης που δεν θυμάται το επώνυμο του. Καταφέραμε να σώσουμε πέντε ανθρώπους. Αυτούς μόνο βρήκαμε εμείς. Δεν υπήρχαν άλλοι για να σώσουμε*»….

Η βύθιση του σκάφους, σύμφωνα με τους ειδικούς, υπήρξε ακαριαία, λόγω παραλείψεων στους όρους ασφαλείας: κακή φόρτωση των αυτοκινήτων, ελλιπής κατασκευή του συστήματος ασφάλειας της «μπουκαπόρτας», έλλειψη συστήματος εκροής των εισερχομένων υδάτων και υψηλή ταχύτητα του πλοίου πάρα τη θαλασσοταραχή, για τη διατήρηση της φήμης του ως του ταχύτερου οχηματαγωγού της γραμμής Κρήτης.
Το ναυάγιο του «Ηράκλειον» αφύπνισε το ελληνικό κράτος, που προχώρησε στη δημιουργία του θαλάμου επιχειρήσεων έρευνας και διάσωσης στο Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και τη θεσμοθέτηση του απαγορευτικού απόπλου για τα επιβατηγά πλοία. Το ναυάγιο προκάλεσε την κατάρρευση της Typaldos Lines, που κυριαρχούσε τότε στην εγχώρια ακτοπλοΐα, ενώ μπήκαν οι πρώτες ιδέες για τη δημιουργία των Ναυτιλιακών Εταιρειών Λαϊκής Βάσης.
Η δίκη των κατηγορουμένων άρχισε στις 19 Φεβρουαρίου 1968 στο Κακουργιοδικείο Πειραιά. Είχε προηγηθεί μια σειρά αποκαλύψεων σχετικά με βαρύτατες ευθύνες του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας στην έκδοση πλαστογραφημένων πιστοποιητικών αξιοπλοΐας του σκάφους. Στο εδώλιο κάθισαν τέσσερα στελέχη της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρίας.
H απόφαση του δικαστηρίου εξεδόθη στις 21 Μαρτίου του ιδίου έτους. Με ποινές φυλάκισης από πέντε ως και επτά έτη τιμωρήθηκαν ο εκ των ιδιοκτητών του «Ηράκλειον» Xαράλαμπος Τυπάλδος, ο διευθυντής της εταιρείας Παναγιώτης Κόκκινος και δύο αξιωματικοί του πλοίου. Οι ποινές ξεσήκωσαν αντιδράσεις από την πλευρά των συγγενών, οι οποίοι τις θεώρησαν πολύ επιεικείς. Στις 9 Ιανουαρίου 1969 ο δικαστικός φάκελος της υπόθεσης έκλεισε οριστικά, καθώς ο ¶ρειος Πάγος απέρριψε την αίτηση αναίρεσης των τεσσάρων, οι οποίοι είχαν καταδικασθεί και σε δεύτερο βαθμό για το δυστύχημα.
*Η 8η Δεκεμβρίου είναι ημέρα διπλού πένθους για τα Χανιά. Τρία χρόνια αργότερα, στις 8 Δεκεμβρίου 1969, ένα αεροπλάνο της Ολυμπιακής, προερχόμενο από τα Χανιά, κατέπεσε στην Κερατέα, με αποτέλεσμα να σκοτωθούν και οι 90 επιβαίνοντες.*
Πηγές :
Εφημερίδα ΠΑΤΡΙΣ, Ευαγγελία Καρεκλάκη
Εφημερίδα ΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ
Wikipedia.org
Sansimera.gr
Εφημερίδα ΤΑ ΝΕΑ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Σαν σημερα πριν απο  πενηντα χρονια γραφτηκε η ναυτικη τραγωδια  της βυθισης του  Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ    το ημερολογιο   εδειχνε       8 Δεκεμβριου του 1966
_
http://www.pronews.gr/portal/2016120...-anthropon-vid

----------


## Ellinis

Να συνεισφέρω και εγώ με μια φωτογραφία του LEICESTERSHIRE να αποπλέει από το Cape Town, που εντόπισα στο ebay
mc0140-Bibby-Line-Cargo-Ship-Leicestershire.jpg

Στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο του Merseyside στο Λίβερπουλ υπάρχει και μεγάλο μοντέλο του πλοίου, που μπορούμε να το δούμε _εδώ_ σε άρθρο για το ναυαγιο που δημοσίευσε το μουσείο.

----------


## Maiandros

Το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου το 1965, παρέα με το ΜΙΝΩΣ το οποίο ένα χρόνο αργότερα διέσωσε ναυαγούς από το τραγικό ναυάγιο του. Η φωτογραφία είναι από το, http://www.cretaclassicclub.gr/index...osts;start=135

limaniouhrakleioy1965.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου το 1965, παρέα με το ΜΙΝΩΣ το οποίο ένα χρόνο αργότερα διέσωσε ναυαγούς από το τραγικό ναυάγιο του. Η φωτογραφία είναι από το, http://www.cretaclassicclub.gr/index...osts;start=135
> 
> limaniouhrakleioy1965.jpg


Και δεξιά το ρυμουλκό ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ των Τυπάλδων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και δεξιά το ρυμουλκό ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ των Τυπάλδων.


Χαρακτηριστικό,γράφει ΕΝΕRGY στην πλώρη.Φαίνεται είχε από 1 Ρ/Κ  Πειραιά,Ηράκλειο σε αντίθεση με τον Ευθυμιάδη που είχε μόνο το ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ στον Πειραιά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πενηντα ενα χρονια περασαν απο την ναυτικη τραγωδια του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ  η οποια συνεταραξε το Πανελληνιον και βυθισε την χωρα στο πενθος ηταν Πεμπτη 8 Δεκεμβριου του 1966_

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και προχθές ήταν η θλιβερή επέτιος από τη βύθιση του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ, να δούμε ένα όμορφο σχέδιο που ανέβασε ο Herny Brayshaw στην ομάδα του ΦΒ "We love the smaller cruise ships".
Μπορεί να πέρασε μισός αιώνας από το ναυάγιο, αλλά ακόμη προκύπτουν ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία όπως είδαμε στην εξαιρετική μελέτη του Φώτη Μαρτίνου που παρουσιάζεται σε συνέχειες απο το περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής.

heraklion drawing.jpg

----------


## Rasa Sayang

Free download for 23 sites report from 2013 - pdf file from A. Papanikolaou, E. Boulougouris, and A. Sklavenitis 

*The sinking of the Ro-Ro passenger ferry SS Heraklion*https://www.researchgate.net/publication/259693224_The_sinking_of_the_Ro-Ro_passenger_ferry_SS_Heraklion


use blue button - right up

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Πειραιάς 1965 - Αναχώρηση με το πλοίο Ηράκλειο*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Mnqelh6IAU

Η.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Εξαιρετικο φιλμακι ντοκουμεντο!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φαίνονται το ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΗ κ το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ.
Στην Ακτή Τζελέπη περπατώ κάθε μέρα.Από όλα αυτά έχουν μείνει τα εγκαταλελειμένα γραφεία του Τυπάλδου.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα έγχρωμο φιλμ με απόπλου του τραγικού ΉΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ από τον Πειραιά... Καθώς ήταν δεμένο με την πλώρη μέσα στου Τζελέπη και το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ πίσω του, αναγκαστικά ξεκόλησε από τον ντόκο με την βοήθεια των ρυμουλκών ΑΡΜΑΔΟΡΕΣ ΙΙ, ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ και ενός του Τσαβλίρη. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02MuFjNBrs4

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα έγχρωμο φιλμ με απόπλου του τραγικού ΉΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ από τον Πειραιά... Καθώς ήταν δεμένο με την πλώρη μέσα στου Τζελέπη και το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ πίσω του, αναγκαστικά ξεκόλησε από τον ντόκο με την βοήθεια των ρυμουλκών ΑΡΜΑΔΟΡΕΣ ΙΙ, ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ και ενός του Τσαβλίρη. 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02MuFjNBrs4


Ανάμεσα στα άλλα διακρίνεται στα 0,48 κ 1,53 το SHALOM της Ζim μετέπειτα DORIC κ ROYAL ODYSSEY.  Μου κάνει εντύπωση η απουσία των Ρ/Κ των Τυπάλδων.

----------


## alkeos

> Ανάμεσα στα άλλα διακρίνεται στα 0,48 κ 1,53 το SHALOM της Ζim μετέπειτα DORIC κ ROYAL ODYSSEY.  Μου κάνει εντύπωση η απουσία των Ρ/Κ των Τυπάλδων.


και τα τρία "ιταλικά" Αφροδίτη, Έρως και ¶δωνις δίπλα δίπλα (τα σινιάλα είναι του ΕΟΤ; ), καθώς και ένα σοβιετικό, Latvia όπως γράφει, της πολυάριθμης σειράς αδελφών (19!) Mikhail Kalinin.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> και τα τρία "ιταλικά" Αφροδίτη, Έρως και ¶δωνις δίπλα δίπλα (τα σινιάλα είναι του ΕΟΤ; ), καθώς και ένα σοβιετικό, Latvia όπως γράφει, της πολυάριθμης σειράς αδελφών (19!) Mikhail Kalinin.


Όντως είναι σινιάλα του ΕΟΤ,επίσης μόλις που διακρίνεται κοντά στο λιμεναρχείο το ROMANTICA του Χανδρή.Η κλάση Μikhail Kalinin πράγματι ήταν μεγάλη,λες κ ήταν πολεμικά,αλλά αυτό ευνοήθηκε από την μαζικότητα των παραγγελιών από το σοβιετικό καθεστώς.

----------


## Ellinis

Ημέρα μνήμης σήμερα για το ναυάγιο του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ. Εδώ το βλέπουμε σε έναν απόπλου από το "μεγάλο λιμάνι"

heraklion to upload 8-Dec.jpg

----------


## antony46vr

Καλησπερα
Ξερει κανεις για ποιο λογο δεν εχει καταδυση στο ναυαγιο;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Καλησπερα
> Ξερει κανεις για ποιο λογο δεν εχει καταδυση στο ναυαγιο;


Πιθανότατα γιατί βρίσκεται σε βάθος μεταξύ 500 και 1000 μέτρων οπότε μόνο με *ROV* μπορέι να ερευνηθεί. Αλλά δεν ξερουμε που ακριβώς βρίσκεται, καλά καλά δεν είμαστε σίγουροι που βυθίστηκε αφού διαφέρει το στιγμα στο σήμα κινδύνου με αυτό που βρεθηκαν οι ναυαγοί. Οπότε απαιτείται μια πολύ δυσκολη επιεχείρηση.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ο Τιτανικος βρεθηκε 73 χρονια αργοτερα...οποτε εχουμε ακομα

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ο Τιτανικος βρεθηκε 73 χρονια αργοτερα...οποτε εχουμε ακομα


Κι ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς (για την έρευνα) δεν έχει βουλιάξει κανένα πυρηνικό υποβρύχιο κοντά ώστε να χρηματοδοτηθεί η έρευνα για το ναυάγιο όπως* έγινε* με τον Τιτανικό.
 Χωρίς να ξέρω ποι εκδοχή ιισχύει ότρι η ερευνα για τον Τιτανικό ήταν βιτρίνα για την έρευνα για τα υποβρύχια ή ότι χρηματοδότησε το Ναυτικό των ΗΠΑ την έρευνα για τα υποβρύχαι και χρησιμοποιήθηκε η τεχνολογία και το γεγονός ότι το ναυάγιο ήταν κοντά για να βρεθεί ο Τιτανικός μετα την έρευνα (κατι σαν το πρόβλημα με το αυγό και την κότα)

----------

